# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Microsoft affiche un nouveau nouveau trimestre financier record

## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft : premier trimestre financier en hausse de 7%*
*Grce  Office et Windows, la division des services en ligne se redresse*

*Mise  jour du 24/10/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Microsoft affiche une bonne sant financire. La firme a ralis pour son premier trimestre financier clos le 30 septembre, un chiffre daffaire en hausse de 7% par rapport  la mme priode de lanne dernire.

Lditeur vient de dclarer des revenus de 17,37 milliards de dollars. Un record pour cette priode de lanne, avec un bnfice net de 5,74 milliards de dollars contre 5,41 milliards la mme priode pour lan dernier.

Ces rsultats sont  imputer  la division Microsoft Business qui ralise un chiffre daffaires de 5,6 milliards de dollars  (+ 8% par rapport au premier trimestre de 2010) grce au succs des outils professionnels Office.

Les ventes de Windows 7, quant   elles, ne progressent que de 2%,  mais permettent cependant  lOS de se hisser  la tte du classement des OS avec plus de 450 millions de licences vendues depuis son lancement.

La Xbox 360 associe au capteur Kinect, demeure pour le neuvime mois conscutif la console de jeux la plus vendue aux tats-Unis et permettent  la division Entertainment & Devices denregistrer une progression de 9% de ses ventes.

La branche serveurs et outils annonce des revenus de 4,25 milliards de dollars avec une hausse de 10 %, et la division des services en ligne, responsable du moteur de recherche Bing, enregistre la perte la plus rduite sur  les sept derniers trimestres avec 494 millions de dollars de perte au cours du trimestre.



*Source* : Microsoft
* Microsoft clture son anne fiscale avec un nouveau trimestre record* 
* En hausse de 8% grce aux ventes dOffice et de la Xbox.*

*Mise  jour du 22/07/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Aprs Google et Apple, cest au tour de Microsoft dafficher un bon rsultat financier pour le trimestre clos le 31 juin 2011.

La firme vient de dvoiler des informations sur son dernier trimestre (Q4) fiscal pour lanne 2011, avec un chiffre daffaires de 17,37 milliards de dollars, en hausse de 8% par rapport  la mme priode il y a un an.

Le gant du logiciel a ralis un bnfice net de 5,87 milliards de dollars, soit 0,69% de bnfice par action, djouant ainsi les chiffres des analystes. Le bnfice net est en hausse de 30% par rapport au quatrime trimestre 2010.

Pour lensemble de lanne fiscale 2011, Microsoft a annonc un bnfice de 23,15 milliards de dollars pour des revenus de 69,94 milliards de dollars, en progression de 12 % par rapport  lanne dernire.

Cet excellent rsultat est une fois de plus d aux ventes de la suite bureautique Office 2010 et de la console de jeu Xbox.

La palme dor pour lanne 2011 revint donc  la divisons Business, qui a enregistr une hausse de 7% pour le quatrime trimestre avec un chiffre daffaires de 5,78 milliards, et une progression de 16% sur lanne avec un bilan annuel de 22,2 milliards de dollars, grce au lancement dOffice 2010, dont 100 millions de licences ont dj t vendues jusquici.

La division Entertainment & Devices enregistre la plus forte croissance de revenus pour Microsoft avec une progression de 45% ( 8,9 milliards ) et de 30 % (1,49 milliard) de son chiffre daffaires respectivement pour lanne fiscale 2011 et pour le quatrime trimestre. Ceci, grce aux ventes de la console Xbox et du capteur de mouvement Kinect. 

La division Server et Tools nest pas en reste avec une modeste progression de son chiffre daffaires de 12 % avec 4,6 milliards de dollars, marquant ainsi le cinquime trimestre conscutif de croissance  deux chiffres.

La division Windows, en charge de la commercialisation de Windows 7 quant  elle, voit encore son chiffre daffaires reculer de 1%  4,74 milliards de dollars pour le quatrime trimestre et de 2% pour lanne fiscale 2011. 

Enfin, la division des services en ligne malgr une augmentation de 17 % de son chiffres daffaires pour le quatrime trimestre, enregistre une perte nette de 728 millions de dollars.


*Source* : Microsoft


*Nouveau trimestre financier record pour Microsoft*
*Avec une augmentation de 31% de son bnfice, grce  Office 2010 et Kinect*

*Mise  jour du 29/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Microsoft enchane les bons rsultats trimestres financiers aprs trimestres financiers. Le gant du logiciel vient en effet d'annoncer un nouveau trimestre record pour ce dbut d'anne 2011.

Pour son troisime trimestre fiscal (Q3) clos le 31 mars dernier, Microsoft a enregistr une augmentation de 31% de son bnfice net (5,23 milliards). Son chiffre d'affaires a progress de 13%,  16,43 milliards de dollars, par rapport  la mme priode en 2010. 

Cette sant financire est due, d'aprs Microsoft, aux ventes du capteur de mouvement Kinect, de consoles Xbox, et aux solides performances de la suite bureautique Office 2010, comme c'tait dj le cas au cours du deuxime trimestre fiscal.

La division Business, en charge de la suite bureautique Office, a enregistr une augmentation de 21% de ses rsultats avec des recettes de 5,25 milliards de dollars contre 4,3 milliards en 2010.

La division Entertainment & Devices, qui s'occupe de la console Xbox et de Kinect, voit quant  elle son chiffre d'affaires progresser de 60%, en ralisant 1,95 milliards de dollars de recettes.

Malgr l'adoption de plus en leve de Windows 7, qui  ce jour a dj enregistr plus de 350 millions de vente de licences, la division Windows voit son chiffre d'affaire reculer de 4% par rapport  2010. Une baisse imputable  la concurrence et aux offres varies dans le domaine du PC selon Peter Klein, directeur financier de Microsoft.

La vente de serveurs a galement contribu aux bonnes performances globales de Microsoft. La division Server et Tools a cltur l'exercice en progression de 11% (avec un chiffre d'affaire de 4,1 milliards de dollars), enregistrant ainsi pour la quatrime fois conscutive une croissance  deux chiffres.

Enfin, la division des services en ligne affiche une volution de 14% avec un rsultat de 648 millions de dollars, principalement attribuable  l'augmentation des recettes du moteur de recherche Bing.

_Nous avons ralis un troisime trimestre financier solide, tir par les performances exceptionnelles de Windows Server, des bases de donnes SQL, de SharePoint, d'Exchange, de Lync et de la progression de nos services Cloud computing_, rsume Kevin Turner, directeur des oprations chez Microsoft, lors de la prsentation de ces rsultats.  _Office a connu un nouveau trimestre normes, dpassant  nouveau les attentes. L'arrive de Office 365 rendra nos solutions de productivit Cloud encore plus convaincantes. Nous continuons  voir une forte adoption de nos services de Cloud Computing parmi les entreprises du classement Fortune 500_ .

Seule zone d'ombre de cette prsentation, Windows Phone 7, qui n'a fait l'objet d'aucun commentaire.

*Source* : Microsoft




*Microsoft : nouveau trimestre financier record*
*Grce a ses divisions Entertainment et Business, gros succs pour Kinect et Office 2010*

*Mise  jour du 28/01/2011 par Idelways*


Microsoft vient d'annoncer un nouveau trimestre financier record, surpassant les attentes des analystes de Wall Street.

Pour les trois derniers mois de l'anne calendaire 2010 (deuxime trimestre fiscal aux Etats-Unis), Microsoft a totalis 19.95 milliards de dollars de recettes.

Durant la mme priode de l'anne 2009, Microsoft avait ralis un chiffre d'affaires trimestriel de 19 milliards de dollars, mais en incluant 1.7 milliard issus du trimestre prcdant dans le cadre des programmes coupons de Windows 7.

Le dernier trimestre 2010 connait donc une croissance globale de 5 %. Mais sans cette particularit promotionnelle de Windows 7 sur 2009, Microsoft revendique une croissance de 15 % en chiffre d'affaires et de 28 % en bnfice net.

Une forme financire clatante que l'entreprise doit en premier lieu  son service Microsoft Entertainment. Ce dernier a russi  innover et  crer le buzz autour de sa XBox et de l'arrive de Kinect. Kinect s'est vendu  8 millions d'exemplaires et a galement impact les ventes de la XBox, la console de jeux, dont Microsoft a coul 6.3 millions d'units durant ce mme trimestre.

Autre vedette de ce trimestre, la division Business a enregistr une croissance globale de 24%, notamment grce aux ventes de Office 2010, la version de sa suite bureautique qui s'est vendue le plus vite d'aprs Microsoft.
SharePoint, Lync et Dynamics CRM contribuent aussi  ce succs en enregistrant chacun une croissance  deux chiffres.

Commercialis un peu tard ce trimestre (fin octobre en Europe et dbut novembre aux USA), Windows Phone 7 ne figure pas dans ce bilan. On sait cependant que deux millions d'appareils embarquant l'OS ont t vendus aux distributeurs, une performance que Microsoft juge trs honorable. 

Windows Phone 7 aurait par ailleurs sduit 24 000 dveloppeurs. Un chiffre, avanc par Microsoft, qui pourrait croitre encore plus rapidement avec l'arrive  moyen terme d'une solution lgale de dveloppement  hors cadre  pour son OS mobile.

Quant  la commercialisation des licences de Windows 7 sur les PC des constructeurs (version OEM), Microsoft revendique une croissance de 2 %. Un score mitig, imputable en partie aux ventes historiques de l'iPad d'Apple qui semblent affecter sensiblement le march des PC traditionnels, notamment des Netbooks.

L'entreprise se rjouit tout de mme d'avoir dpass le cap de 300 millions de copies vendues depuis la sortie de Windows 7. Tout comme pour Office 2010, il s'agit du produit de Microsoft qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement dans sa catgorie.


*Source* : le communiqu de presse de Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces chiffres ?





*Microsoft double ses bnfices*
*Trimestriels par rapport  la mme priode de 2009, quand Steve Ballmer sera-t-il reconnu ?*

*Mise  jour du 29/10/10*


Il y a des personnes comme cela.

Ils auront bon tout faire et enchaner les bons rsultats, le grand public continuera toujours  les voire moyens.

C'est malheureusement le cas du factieux Steve Ballmer, le PDG de Microsoft, que l'on compare souvent -  son dsavantage -  son illustre prdcesseur.

Et pourtant, une fois de plus Microsoft affiche, sous sa direction, une sant financire insolente. Le chiffre daffaires trimestriel de 16,20 milliards de dollars pour le T1 (arrt au 30 septembre 2010) est en hausse de 25% par rapport  la mme priode lanne prcdente.

Mieux, le rsultat dexploitation de 7,12 milliards de dollars et le bnfice net de 5,41 milliards ont plus que doubler. Ils augmentent respectivement de 59% et 51%.

On en dduit que la rentabilit des produits de Microsoft est elle aussi en expansion.

Ces rsultats sont suprieurs  ceux attendus par les analystes qui s'attendaient certainement  ce que les investissements massifs raliss par la socit pour concrtiser son virage vers le Cloud Computing (Azure, Office Web Apps, nouvel Hotmail, OnLine Services et Office 365) et le lancement de Windows Phone 7 psent un peu plus sur les comptes de l'entreprise.

Il est vrai que l'activit Cloud de Microsoft est encore largement dficitaire avec une perte de 560 millions de dollars.

Mais le Xbox Live, Office 2010 et surtout Windows 7 (des produits qui doivent moins  Bill Gates qu' Steve Ballmer) continuent de faire de Microsoft une entreprise qui peut se permettre ce genre d'investissements.

Une stratgie en tout cas parfaitement assume par Steve Ballmer.

Le mal-aim Steve Ballmer.




*Source*


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Microsoft affiche un nouveau trimestre financier record*
*Grce  Windows 7 et Office 2010 : de quoi faire taire les critiques sur Steve Ballmer ?*

*Mise  jour du 23/07/10*


Les critiques vont bon train sur la gestion de Microsoft par Steve Ballmer. Le PDG serait moins charismatique que Bill Gates, moins visionnaire, moins innovant, etc.

Et pourtant.

Pourtant, jamais Microsoft ne s'est aussi bien port financirement.

Les traders se contenteront de fixer les cours des actions et de constater que Microsoft a t dpass par Apple en termes de valorisation boursire. Certes.

Mais un cours de bourse reprsente avant tout la vision... d'un trader, pas la ralit d'une entreprise.

Or les faits sont l : le Microsoft de Steve Ballmer enchane un nouveau rsultat trimestriel record.

L'explication tient   nouveau  aux trs bonnes ventes de Windows 7, mais aussi au lancement d'Office 2010 dont les premiers rsultats, de l'aveu mme de la socit, ne sont pourtant pas aussi bons que prvus.

Mais peu importe. Avec un bnfice net de presque 6 milliards de dollars (5,93), ce quatrime trimestre fiscal marque une progression de 49 % par rapport au mme trimestre de l'anne prcdente  il est vrai marqu par la crise. En tout cas beaucoup plus qu'attendu par les analystes financiers (et par les traders, donc).



*Steve Ballmer
*

Sur l'anne, la progression est de + 29 % (pour un bnfice de 18,76 milliards de dollars).

Pour mmoire, ce trimestre financier est le troisime trimestre record conscutif.

Pas mal, pour un PDG aussi  mauvais.


*Source* : Communication officielle de Microsoft sur ses rsultats 2009 - 2010

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Steve Ballmer est-il un bon PDG ou ses rsultats vous paraissent-ils avoir une explication indpendante de son management et de ses dcisions stratgiques ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 23/04/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Microsoft affiche, lui aussi, un nouveau trimestre financier record*
*Windows 7 et le X-box Live expliqueraient ce trs bon rsultat*


Aprs Intel, et aprs Apple, c'est au tour de Microsoft d'afficher un (nouveau) trimestre record.

La socit vient de dvoiler son bnfice net pour ce premier trimestre 2010 (le troisime de l'anne fiscale amricaine - ou Q3) soit 4 milliards de dollars pour un chiffre d'affaires de 14,5 milliards.

Le lancement de Windows 7 y est videmment pour beaucoup.
Microsoft estime  10% la part de march de son nouvel OS, une position qui devrait encore rapidement se renforcer.

_ Windows 7 est de loin le systme d'exploitation qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement_ , note la socit dans son communiqu. _ Les professionnels commencent  renouveler leurs bureaux, le potentiel de progression de Windows 7 va continuer  tre fort_ , ajoute Kevin Turner, chief operating officer chez Microsoft.

Dans ses bons rsultats, Microsoft met galement en avant Bing... et la X-box.

Pourtant, la console (qui vient tout de mme de passer la barre des 40 millions d'units coules) connait une baisse de 12 % de ses ventes (trimestre  trimestre). Une exception sur ce march ou la PSP et la Wii continue de progresser.

Peter Klein contredit ce constat plutt mitig en rappelant le rle trs important du service en ligne X-box Live qui permet aujourd'hui  Microsoft de continuer  tre trs rentable malgr ce recul commercial.

Le prochain  relais de croissance  attendu par Microsoft est bien videmment Microsoft Office 2010. La suite bureautique est traditionnellement l'une des sources de revenus les plus importantes de Redmond.

En revanche, Windows Phone 7, l'accord avec Yahoo et le virage Cloud dans son ensemble semblent tre des paris stratgiques qui mettront certainement un peu plus de temps  gnrer leurs retours sur investissements.

Si retour sur investissements il y a.


*Source* : Le communiqu de Microsoft et le document aux investisseurs (format powerpoint)


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






*Mise  jour du 05.03.2010 par Katleen Erna*
*Windows 7 se rapproche des 100 millions de copies vendues, l'OS a le vent en poupe*

Le nouveau systme d'exploitation de Microsoft continue son ascension vertigineuse. Le succs est bel et bien au rendez-vous. Alors que dbut janvier 2010, la firme de Redmond annonait avoir vendu prs de 60 millions de copies de son dernier OS (y compris les licences OEM), les chiffres ont encore augment.

Aujourd'hui, Windows 7 s'est coul  hauteur de 90 millions de copies payantes, dpassant allgrement les 10 % de parts de march.

Bientt la barre des 100 millions ?

*Mise  jour du 29/01/10 (Katleen Erna)*

Trimestre financier record pour Microsoft, le succs de Windows 7 y serait li




*Rsultats trimestriels en reculs, mais satisfaisants pour Microsoft*
*Windows 7 a retard les achats qui devraient exploser au prochain trimestre*


Microsoft vient d'annoncer ses rsultats financiers du Q1 (trimestre fiscal allant de juillet  septembre). Ses rsultats sont en recul, mais paradoxalement, ils sont plutt satisfaisants.

Explications.

Les revenues de Redmond ont certes recul de 14 % sur la priode  12,92 milliards pour un profit net aprs impts de 3,57 milliards.

Mais les investisseurs relativisent cette performance. Tout d'abord, parce qu'en priode de crise, Microsoft reste LA valeur sre du secteur. Ensuite parce qu'une analyse dtaille montre que Windows 7 a eu un effet trs ngatif sur les chiffres. Ou pour le dire autrement, le lancement de Windows 7 devrait tirer les rsultats du prochain trimestre de manire spectaculaire.

Les revenus gnrs par l'activit "Windows" ont chut de 37 %  2,7 milliards de dollars. L'activit "Business" qui lui est troitement lie (elle inclut la suite bureautique Microsoft Office par exemple), a galement recul de 500 millions de dollars par rapport au Q1 2008 pour arriver  un chiffre d'affaires de 4,4 milliards.

La conclusion s'impose d'elle-mme, les clients  professionnels ou familiaux  ont dcal leurs achats dans l'attente du nouvel OS. L'entreprise estime  1,5 milliards de dollars le revenu diffr associ  Windows 7. De quoi grandement relativiser la faiblesse de ce Q1 2009.

Ces deux lments d'analyse expliquent pourquoi l'action de Microsoft a fait un bond de 9,25  %  l'ouverture de Wall Street.



A ct de la division "Windows", deux activits se maintiennent : l'activit "Serveurs et Outils" (qui a gnr 3,4 milliards de dollars) et la division "Entertainment" (1,9 milliards).

Sur cette dernire, Microsoft annonce avoir vendu 2,1 millions de X-box. Mais le chiffre remarquable est ailleurs. Pour chaque console, elle a vendu une moyenne 8,7 jeux - soit plus que n'importe quelle autre console.

Sans surprise, donc, le service Xbox Live a vu ses revenus exploser (+ 50 % environ).

Seule ombre au tableau, le reste des services en ligne (avec notamment un recul de 3% des rentres publicitaires). Sur ce secteur, pour un chiffre d'affaires de 490 millions, la socit enregistre une perte de 480 millions. Autrement dit, pour gnrer 50 cents, elle a du dpenser 1 dollar.

Les gros investissements raliss sur Bing, son nouveau moteur de recherche, sur Office Live et sur Azure, la future plateforme Cloud, explique la situation.

Pas sr que cela est un mauvais pari. Perdre de l'argent aujourd'hui pour rsister plus tard semble mme, plutt, un signe de clairvoyance. La progression des Google Apps et des autres services de type Cloud Computing est prise trs au srieux pour l'avenir de la socit.

Microsoft semble vouloir mettre les bouches doubles pour rattraper son retard dans la "Guerre du Cloud".

On ne saurait l'en blmer.


*Source* : La  prsentation des rsultats (Investors Relations) de Microsoft.

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspirent ces diffrents rsultats quant  l'avenir de Microsoft ?

----------


## Skyounet

Moi je pense que MS va raliser une anne 2010 record : Windows 7, VS 2010, Office 2010.

Peut-tre aussi une grosse adoption de 2008 R2, Exchange 2010, SharePoint 2010...

Gros revenus en perspective !

Quand on regarde la photo c'est marrant, je pense pas qu' l'poque le petit Bill se disait : Dans 30 ans je serai l'homme le plus riche de la plante...

----------


## 113.113

Le vieux Bill retir en sa Fondation, Microsoft a perdu son matre et son dieu. Les investissements financiers sont aujourd'hui colossaux (x milliards $) et correspondent davantage  une fuite perdue vers la reconqute de son hgmonie. Or, celle-ci est brise, dfinitivement. 

Microsoft s'tiole en nous laissant croire que W7 est novateur parce qu'il est nouveau. Or, pour moi qui suis encore sous XP (!), aucune tentation ne m'treint  passer sous W7: les tableaux comparatifs que vient d'en dresser Microsoft sont ...mensongers ou inutiles! Dans 5 ans,  l'avnement de W8, je gagerai que d'autres OS hors Microsoft auront merg et seront autrement novateurs ...Egalement, le routage en VirtualMachine s'imposera au grand public.

Quant  passer en 64bit? J'avoue que tvHD et PhotoShop qui oeuvrent actuellement de concert en 32bit sur mon dual core enchantent ma crativit ...sans heurt***. Risquer aujourd'hui une incompatibilit en 64bit avec mes 120 beaux petits logiciels, a non merci!

Office2010 ( venir) sauvera un temps le monstre. Quant au "cloud", just a illusion, another bubble dream. No?

Enfin, je ne crains pas de me souvenir qu'un prtendu accent mis sur la scurit, avec Vista, a entretenu une confusion douloureuse dans son architecture d'exception. En effet, il et mieux valu "tout permettre sauf ce qui est expressment interdit" (par dfaut). Cette problmatique infinie de la scurit et donc de la prennit d'un OS n'est honor en rien de ce qu'elles eussent mrit, sinon par une "mdecine externe et toujours tardive".
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
*** ProcessExplorer: TVPlay.exe [12%] + PhotoShopElementsEditor.exe (traitement multiple) [38%] = CPU Usage [50%]

----------


## entreprise38

113.113, as-tu mang une Madame Soleil ?
Mister Bill s'est retir, et alors ? Le nouveau big boss a l'air de faire des merveilles, il suffit de voir la nouvelle gamme de produits, TOUS*** bnficiant dj d'une excellente image, ce qui n'tait pas le cas  l'poque "Vista, l'effet _whoua_"
Je ne me fais aucun souci pour l'avenir de Crofost, s'ils ne font pas d'norme boulette, a devrait bien marcher, trs bien marcher.

Quant  la comparaison XP/Seven soit-disant mensongre : as-tu seulement essay Seven avant de sortir pareille nerie ?  ::?: 

Pour le coup du 64 bits : j'avoue ne pas voir le rapport. Le 64 bits est trs utile pour tout ce qui est serveur. La plupart des postes personnels n'ayant -eux- pas encore besoin des avantages du 64 bits. C'est juste une question de temps. En quoi cela serait-il nfaste pour Crosoft ?

*(_Seven, Office 2010, Visual Studio, et j'en passe..., peut tre  l'exception de Windows Mobile, mais le monsieur a reconnu que le produit n'tait pas  la hauteur, et annonce que le prochain vaudra le coup_)

----------


## *alexandre*

Pour informations Microsoft n'a plus de prsident.

----------


## entreprise38

Tu joues sur les termes  :;): 
On connait tous le nouveau "monsieur Microsoft", alias le directeur.

----------


## *alexandre*

Je charie un peu mais tre chief architect ou prsident ce sont des notions qui sont diffrentes  ::mrgreen::  le rle est diffrent... L'un se ddie uniquement  l'architecture et la prise de position dans le dveloppement de nouveaux produits l'autre prend galement en compte l'avenir de la structure pour laquelle tu travailles  ::ccool:: 

Et le cumul des deux postes y avait bien que billou pour le faire, c'est comme dans une quipe de hockey ou de football tu ne vas pas attribuer le mme numro au successeur alors que le joueur prcdent  raliser les meilleures scores (enfin c'est moi qui le dit a)  ::ccool::

----------


## Skyounet

> Je charie un peu mais tre chief architect ou prsident ce sont des notions qui sont diffrentes


Ballmer est pas chief architect mais CEO, donc prsident.
C'est Ray Ozzie le Chief Architect.

----------


## Skyounet

> CEO et prsident sont des fonctions galement distinctes  il y a des prsidents par division ...


Tu entends quoi alors par 




> Pour informations Microsoft n'a plus de prsident.


L'quivalent d'un CEO en France c'est PDG, donc je comprends vraiment pas ta phrase.

----------


## *alexandre*

> Tu entends quoi alors par 
> 
> 
> 
> L'quivalent d'un CEO en France c'est PDG, donc je comprends vraiment pas ta phrase.


Tu as finalement raison, mea culpa  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Trimestre financier record pour Microsoft, le succs de Windows 7 y serait li*

Microsoft a annonc ce jour les rsultats financiers pour le second trimestre de son exercice fiscal, qui s'est achev le 31 dcembre 2009. Et le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que les chiffres avancs par la compagnie sont records !
Le revenu total pour cette priode s'lve  19.02 milliards de dollars, soit 14% de plus que pour l'anne prcdente !

Plus fort, les revenus nets (6.66 miliards de dollars) affichent une hausse de 60 %, et les revenus dilus par action (0.74 $) ont progress de 57 % par rapport  l'anne dernire. 

Ces chiffres prennent en compte les 1.71 milliards de dollars issus des revenus dilus en parts (0.14 $) relatifs aux pr-commandes et  l'Update Option Program de Windows 7 (pour les fabriquants, avant la date de commercialisation publique).

Le responsable financier de Microsoft, Peter Klein, a comment ces rsultats exceptionnels comme suit : "La demande massive pour Windows 7 a amen une croissance exceptionnelle pour la compagnie. Notre engagement continu dans la gestion des prix nous a permis de cfaire passer l'importance des gains avant la croissance des revenus".

En effet, au court de ce second trimestre, Microsoft a vendu plus de 60 millions de licence pour Windows 7, en faisant ainsi le systme d'exploitation qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement ( de telles proportions) de l'histoire.

C'est donc un un trimestre record pour l'OS et ses quipes.



Source : Communiqu de presse de Microsoft

----------


## Ptigrouick

Ben oui quand on vend son produit phare  l'insu des consommateurs, alors que 90% d'entre eux ne savent mme pas qu'ils l'ont pay, qu'on force la main aux constructeurs grce  des pratiques commerciales plus que douteuses, alors c'est sr qu'on bat des records et qu'on s'en met plein les poches !
Dans le monde des OS contrl par Micro$oft, les lois normales du commerce et de la vente ne s'appliquent pas...

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah de vu que je n'ai entendu quasiment que des avis positifs sur le nouvel OS de microsoft cela ne m'etonnes pas tellement.

----------


## Humanum

Et c'est reparti pour Microsoft ou $crosoft...

Jadis j'etais un fervent utilisateur de leur produit et aujourd'hui plutot tourne vers Ubuntu...

Cependant je dois avoue que le changement d'approche de la firme de Redmond paye...

Ils tiennent plus compte de ce que les utilisateurs souhaitent, se sont lances dans la mise en place d'un systeme de test sur des periodes assez longues donnant le temps aux utilisateurs de bien tester le produit et donner leur point de vue... Sans oublier les nouvelles politiques de prix et les accords avec les universites ma foi, ca ne peut que porter du fruit...

Wait and see pour l'avenir...

----------


## dams78

Bah oui aprs tout Windows 7 c'tait mon ide (enfin la leur...)

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 05.03.2010 par Katleen Erna*
*Windows 7 se rapproche des 100 millions de copies vendues, l'OS  le vent en poupe*

Le nouveau systme d'exploitation de Microsoft continue son ascension vertigineuse. Le succs est bel et bien au rendez-vous. Alors que dbut janvier 2010, la firme de Redmond annonait avoir vendu prs de 60 millions de copies de son dernier OS (y compris les licences OEM), les chiffres ont encore augment.

Aujourd'hui, Windows 7 s'est coul  hauteur de 90 millions de copies payantes, dpassant allgrement les 10 % de parts de march.

Bientt la barre des 100 millions ?

----------


## FailMan

> Ben oui quand on vend son produit phare  l'insu des consommateurs, alors que 90% d'entre eux ne savent mme pas qu'ils l'ont pay, qu'on force la main aux constructeurs grce  des pratiques commerciales plus que douteuses, alors c'est sr qu'on bat des records et qu'on s'en met plein les poches !
> Dans le monde des OS contrl par Micro$oft, les lois normales du commerce et de la vente ne s'appliquent pas...


Mais oui, bien sr, je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, c'est vraiment top comme prjugs, bien jou  ::ccool:: 

Je trouve a bien pour MS que 7 se vende bien : on arrive  oublier petit  petit des OS vieillissants comme XP ou Vista  :;):

----------


## manudwarf

> Mais oui, bien sr, je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, c'est vraiment top comme prjugs, bien jou 
> 
> Je trouve a bien pour MS que 7 se vende bien : on arrive  oublier petit  petit des OS vieillissants comme XP ou Vista


Bah ouais, quand t'achtes une bagnole on ne peut pas t'imposer l'achat d'une assurance avec. Pourquoi un OS ?

----------


## Lyche

> Bah ouais, quand t'achtes une bagnole on ne peut pas t'imposer l'achat d'une assurance avec. Pourquoi un OS ?


Parce que les revendeurs informatiques ont plus  gagner qu'on ne l'imagine  ne proposer qu'une seule solution. MS tait au bon endroit au bon moment. Si Linux avait eu le mme poids financier au dpart, c'est lui qu'on aurait en situation de monopole et a aurait gueuler tout autant.

----------


## cbleas

> Bah ouais, quand t'achtes une bagnole on ne peut pas t'imposer l'achat d'une assurance avec. Pourquoi un OS ?


C'est vrai qu'on peut mettre  le moteur d'une renault dans une peugeot.

Google a chrome il dtrone petit  petit explorer donc si un produit est bon il se dveloppe.

Vista n'a pas march et seven marche. si il avait  t mauvais il n'aurait pas plus march que vista.

----------


## manudwarf

> Parce que les revendeurs informatiques ont plus  gagner qu'on ne l'imagine  ne proposer qu'une seule solution. MS tait au bon endroit au bon moment. Si Linux avait eu le mme poids financier au dpart, c'est lui qu'on aurait en situation de monopole et a aurait gueuler tout autant.


Et ? La loi stipule qu'il est interdit de vendre de manire indissociable produit et service. Je n'ai jamais dit que je voulais remplacer le monopole de MS par un autre !




> C'est vrai qu'on peut mettre  le moteur d'une renault dans une peugeot.
> 
> Google a chrome il dtrone petit  petit explorer donc si un produit est bon il se dveloppe.
> 
> Vista n'a pas march et seven marche. si il avait  t mauvais il n'aurait pas plus march que vista.


Bon je rpte : de manire indissociable produit et service. Un moteur c'est un produit, on a le droit de t'imposer un moteur Renault avec une bagnole Renault car ce sont des produits. Par contre, mme si on peut toujours te proposer une assurance avec, on peut pas te l'imposer. C'est la loi point barre.

----------


## Lyche

Sauf que la loi impose au revendeur de fournir une machine en tat de fonctionnement. Et qu'il est plus facile pour les constructeurs de mettre le mme OS sur toutes les machines.

----------


## manudwarf

> Sauf que la loi impose au revendeur de fournir une machine en tat de fonctionnement. Et qu'il est plus facile pour les constructeurs de mettre le mme OS sur toutes les machines.


De mme que la loi interdit de rouler sans assurance. Je ne veux pas que les machines soient fournis sans OS (a fait deux raccourcis foireux en deux posts) je veux qu'on puisse les demander sans OS c'est pas la mer  boire ! Si le constructeur de bagnole X me propose une assurance Z  titre promotionnel avec ma nouvelle bagnole je peux toujours lui dire que je vais prendre Y et les autres prendront Z.
Rsultat : tout le monde est content et on est dans la loi.

Maintenant remplace assurance par OS, bagnole avec PC, Y avec Linux et Z avec Windows.

----------


## Lyche

> De mme que la loi interdit de rouler sans assurance. Je ne veux pas que les machines soient fournis sans OS (a fait deux raccourcis foireux en deux posts) je veux qu'on puisse les demander sans OS c'est pas la mre  boire ! Si le constructeur de bagnole X me propose une assurance Z  titre promotionnel avec ma nouvelle bagnole je peux toujours lui dire que je vais prendre Y et les autres prendront Z.
> Rsultat : tout le monde est content et on est dans la loi.
> 
> Maintenant remplace assurance par OS, bagnole avec PC, Y avec Linux et Z avec Windows.


Qui parle de raccourcis, je te dis juste que c'est question de facilit des constructeurs, mais que tout le monde s'acharne sur MS. Bah oui, c'est son nom qui est affich sur les machine, alors c'est sur lui qu'on tape parce qu'il est en monopole.
C'est pas MS qui fait les procdures de remboursement complxes, chiantes  la limite du ridicule, c'est bien le constructeur. Quand tu te fais rembourser ta licence OEM, c'est le constructeur qui te rembourse.
Je suis d'accord pour donner le choix de l'OS, mais vous ne tapez pas sur le bon mulet..

----------


## FailMan

> Bah ouais, quand t'achtes une bagnole on ne peut pas t'imposer l'achat d'une assurance avec. Pourquoi un OS ?


Parce que a n'a strictement rien  voir.
Tu peux rien faire de ton ordinateur sans OS, une voiture sans assurance peut rouler (mme illgalement).

----------


## manudwarf

Encore des raccourcis, tu le fais exprs ?




> Si Linux avait eu le mme poids financier au dpart, c'est lui qu'on aurait en situation de monopole et a aurait gueuler tout autant.


Je n'ai jamais dit que Linux devait avoir le monopole mais c'est ce que tu as compris.




> Sauf que la loi impose au revendeur de fournir une machine en tat de fonctionnement. Et qu'il est plus facile pour les constructeurs de mettre le mme OS sur toutes les machines.


Donc j'ai dit que je voulais que les machines soient fournis avec un panel d'OS au choix. J'tais pas au courant.





> Qui parle de raccourcis, je te dis juste que c'est question de facilit des constructeurs, mais que tout le monde s'acharne sur MS. Bah oui, c'est son nom qui est affich sur les machine, alors c'est sur lui qu'on tape parce qu'il est en monopole.
> C'est pas MS qui fait les procdures de remboursement complxes, chiantes  la limite du ridicule, c'est bien le constructeur. Quand tu te fais rembourser ta licence OEM, c'est le constructeur qui te rembourse.
> Je suis d'accord pour donner le choix de l'OS, mais vous ne tapez pas sur le bon mulet..


Et l je m'acharne sur MS.  ::lol::  J'ai dit que les constructeur sont dans l'illgalit, c'est un fait. a les arrange parce que a leur permet d'augmenter leurs marges mais il faudrait qu'un jour o l'autre on puisse demander  ne pas avoir d'OS livr avec (comme stipul dans le CLUF de Windows soit dit en passant).

----------


## Lyche

Ne prend pas tout ce que je dis pour toi putain. T'es pas le centre de mon monde et encore moins celui du monde. J'expose un fait gnralis et toi tu parles de ce que tu dis. Tu as expos ton avis le reste j'en ai rien  faire. Je ne fais pas de raccourcis sur ce que tu dis, je fais un constat global.

----------


## manudwarf

> Parce que a n'a strictement rien  voir.
> Tu peux rien faire de ton ordinateur sans OS, une voiture sans assurance peut rouler (mme illgalement).


L n'est pas la question. La loi dit qu'on peut acheter un bien sans qu'on nous impose un service. Je ne vois pas de quel droit m'impose-t-on l'achat d'un Windows alors que je ne l'utilise pas !
Et 99% des gens continueraient d'acheter l'ordinateur avec Windows prinstall. a vous gne tant que le client puisse choisir ?

----------


## manudwarf

> Ne prend pas tout ce que je dis pour toi putain. T'es pas le centre de mon monde et encore moins celui du monde. J'expose un fait gnralis et toi tu parles de ce que tu dis. Tu as expos ton avis le reste j'en ai rien  faire. Je ne fais pas de raccourcis sur ce que tu dis, je fais un constat global.


Bah ne me rponds pas si c'est pour faire une gnralit (qui ne me concerne pas qui plus est) ou montre bien que tu ne parles pas de moi !

----------


## Lyche

> Bah ne me rponds pas si c'est pour faire une gnralit (qui ne me concerne pas qui plus est) ou montre bien que tu ne parles pas de moi !


T'es suffisamment intelligent, je pense, pour comprendre les choses, ou tu veux que je te fasse un pm pour t'expliquer en dtails ce que je pense  chaque poste que je fais?

----------


## manudwarf

> T'es suffisamment intelligent, je pense, pour comprendre les choses, ou tu veux que je te fasse un pm pour t'expliquer en dtails ce que je pense  chaque poste que je fais?


Suffisamment pour penser qu'il vaut mieux qu'on en reste l.

----------


## dams78

> Parce que les revendeurs informatiques ont plus  gagner qu'on ne l'imagine  ne proposer qu'une seule solution. MS tait au bon endroit au bon moment. Si Linux avait eu le mme poids financier au dpart, c'est lui qu'on aurait en situation de monopole et a aurait gueuler tout autant.


Pourquoi est ce que dans votre monde il faut qu'on vous impose un OS et un seul? Pourquoi est ce qu'on pourrait pas avoir le choix et avoir une offre concurrentielle relle?




> L n'est pas la question. La loi dit qu'on peut acheter un bien sans qu'on nous impose un service. Je ne vois pas de quel droit m'impose-t-on l'achat d'un Windows alors que je ne l'utilise pas !
> Et 99% des gens continueraient d'acheter l'ordinateur avec Windows prinstall. a vous gne tant que le client puisse choisir ?


Exactement, de quoi vous avez peur? La seule diffrence c'est que vous pourrez choisir ... Windows

----------


## Lyche

Mais je n'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait imposer un seul OS, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai jamais dis et que je ne pense pas. C'est fou quand mme, on a appris  lire les mmes mots ou quoi? Je vais arrter ce topic parce que vous me gonflez avec vos interprtation ultra foireuses dignes d'enfant en cours d'apprentissage de lecture.

----------


## manudwarf

> Sauf que la loi impose au revendeur de fournir une machine en tat de fonctionnement. Et qu'il est plus facile pour les constructeurs de mettre le mme OS sur toutes les machines.


Non non, tu n'as pas dit qu'il fallait imposer un OS. Du tout.

----------


## Lyche

> Non non, tu n'as pas dit qu'il fallait imposer un OS. Du tout.


Et bien je vais t'apprendre  lire alors.
La phrase signifie que la loi impose au constructeur de fournir une machine en tat de fonctionnement, et donc de mettre un OS sur la machine. Cependant, pour des questions de cot, de facilit, de gestion ou autres subterfuges que je ne connais pas, les constructeurs (peut-tre, voir surement, avec l'appui de MS derrire) ont choisis unanimement de proposer Windows.

Ou dans cette phrase je dis "OUI il faut imposer MS aux gens?" o? on parle la mme langue ou il faut que vous retourniez en CP pour comprendre le sens des mots?

----------


## SirDarken

Moi je considre pas l'OS comme un service, mais comme un produit.
Sans OS l'ordi ne marche pas.
Sans moteur ma voiture n'avance pas.

Y'as pas  chercher plus loin.

Ensuite pour Windows 7, j'en suis moi mme trs sastisfait, et il faut savoir reconnaitre le bon boulot sur ce coup.

----------


## FailMan

> L n'est pas la question.


Au vu de ton post, c'est ce que j'ai compris, aprs si tu ne sais pas ce que tu cris, je ne peux rien pour toi, c'est triste de ne pas remarquer que tu compares "une voiture / une assurance" avec "un ordinateur / un OS".




> Moi je considre pas l'OS comme un service, mais comme un produit.
> Sans OS l'ordi ne marche pas.
> Sans moteur ma voiture n'avance pas.


Voil : si j'achte une 207, je vais pas dire  Peugeot : non je la veux sans moteur, celui de ma 206 fonctionne encore.
Le constructeur fournit un produit avec, point barre. Le constructeur fournit ce qu'il semble tre le mieux.

HP, Asus ... vendent leurs machines avec Windows parce que c'est l'OS qui leur semble tre le mieux. PSA vend ses voitures avec du HDi parce que c'est ce qu'ils trouvent le mieux (ils ne vont pas vendre du TDI, tout comme Asus ou Acer ne vendent pas (ou trs peu) de Linux)

----------


## dams78

> Mais je n'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait imposer un seul OS, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai jamais dis et que je ne pense pas. C'est fou quand mme, on a appris  lire les mmes mots ou quoi? Je vais arrter ce topic parce que vous me gonflez avec vos interprtation ultra foireuses dignes d'enfant en cours d'apprentissage de lecture.


Alors o est le problme de vouloir une relle concurrence? Moi c'est a que j'ai du mal  comprendre.

----------


## Lyche

Ok, je vais expliquer en dtails..
*Je ne suis pas Pro-MS, je suis pour la libre concurence et je suis pour l'volution des marchs des OS.*

a va? c'est assez clair comme mots? rien de trop compliqus  comprendre? Vous voulez plus de mots simples? Parfois je me demande si les reproches que vous faites  Louis Griffon ne viennent pas du fait que vous soyez incapable de comprendre le B.A BA de la langue Franaise.

Sujet, verbe, complment.. a forme une phrase, qui selon le cas peut avoir une ou plusieurs interprtation, je m'efforce d'employer des mots simples, pas trop dur  comprendre, tout en esprant que la majorit des utilisateurs de ce forum ne soit pas des incultes. A moins que ce ne soit mes nombreuses fautes d'orthographe (oui c'est pas mon fort) qui vous gnent.

----------


## manudwarf

Bon sang vous tes incroyable, qu'est ce qui vous gne dans le fait qu'on puisse refuser Windows ? La loi est claire et n'est pas applique, qu'est ce qu'il vous faut de plus ?

Lorsque Vista tait en vente, bcp se sont plaints et auraient aim avoir XP et l ils se sont rendus compte que la vente lie a pue. Bizarrement certains n'ont pas tir les enseignement ncessaires...

----------


## manudwarf

> Au vu de ton post, c'est ce que j'ai compris, aprs si tu ne sais pas ce que tu cris, je ne peux rien pour toi, c'est triste de ne pas remarquer que tu compares "une voiture / une assurance" avec "un ordinateur / un OS".
> 
> 
> 
> Voil : si j'achte une 207, je vais pas dire  Peugeot : non je la veux sans moteur, celui de ma 206 fonctionne encore.
> Le constructeur fournit un produit avec, point barre. Le constructeur fournit ce qu'il semble tre le mieux.
> 
> HP, Asus ... vendent leurs machines avec Windows parce que c'est l'OS qui leur semble tre le mieux. PSA vend ses voitures avec du HDi parce que c'est ce qu'ils trouvent le mieux (ils ne vont pas vendre du TDI, tout comme Asus ou Acer ne vendent pas (ou trs peu) de Linux)


Un OS N'EST PAS un produit, c'est un SERVICE. Si vous n'tes pas d'accord, changez de mtier je sais pas c'est le minimum  savoir. Pour ta gouverne un ordinateur est exploitable sans OS, c'est juste un plus "indispensable".
Unix remonte  1969, soit plus de vingt ans aprs le premier ordinateur.

----------


## dams78

> Ok, je vais expliquer en dtails..
> *Je ne suis pas Pro-MS, je suis pour la libre concurence et je suis pour l'volution des marchs des OS.*


O est le problme alors?

----------


## manudwarf

> Ok, je vais expliquer en dtails..
> *Je ne suis pas Pro-MS, je suis pour la libre concurence et je suis pour l'volution des marchs des OS.*
> 
> a va? c'est assez clair comme mots? rien de trop compliqus  comprendre? Vous voulez plus de mots simples? Parfois je me demande si les reproches que vous faites  Louis Griffon ne viennent pas du fait que vous soyez incapable de comprendre le B.A BA de la langue Franaise.
> 
> Sujet, verbe, complment.. a forme une phrase, qui selon le cas peut avoir une ou plusieurs interprtation, je m'efforce d'employer des mots simples, pas trop dur  comprendre, tout en esprant que la majorit des utilisateurs de ce forum ne soit pas des incultes. A moins que ce ne soit mes nombreuses fautes d'orthographe (oui c'est pas mon fort) qui vous gnent.


Excuse moi si je t'ai mal compris sur tes prcdents posts mais ta faon de formuler faisait que je me sentais personnellement vis...
Enfin bon, on est au moins d'accord sur une chose, la concurrence, caybien.

----------


## Lyche

> O est le problme alors?


Moi je n'ai pas de problme, c'est vous qui en avez un  pas comprendre ce que je marque depuis 15postes.. Et je dteste ne pas tre compris, en l'occurrence j'ai eu l'impression de parler  des gamins de 7ans qui ne lisait qu'un mot sur deux ou qui n'arrivaient pas  faire la liaisons entre les mots.

Navr de m'tre un peu nerv, j'ai eu un coup de stress au taf, a ne m'a pas non plus aider  rester objectif sur les mots employs..

----------


## manudwarf

> Moi je n'ai pas de problme, c'est vous qui en avez un  pas comprendre ce que je marque depuis 15postes.. Et je dteste ne pas tre compris, en l'occurrence j'ai eu l'impression de parler  des gamins de 7ans qui ne lisait qu'un mot sur deux ou qui n'arrivaient pas  faire la liaisons entre les mots.
> 
> Navr de m'tre un peu nerv, j'ai eu un coup de stress au taf, a ne m'a pas non plus aider  rester objectif sur les mots employs..


Sans rancune ? :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Sans rancune ?


 :;):

----------


## dams78

Comme c'est mignon  ::):

----------


## Invit

> HP, Asus ... vendent leurs machines avec Windows parce que c'est l'OS qui leur semble tre le mieux. PSA vend ses voitures avec du HDi parce que c'est ce qu'ils trouvent le mieux (ils ne vont pas vendre du TDI, tout comme Asus ou Acer ne vendent pas (ou trs peu) de Linux)


On verra a quand Google sera prt  se lancer sur le marcher du PC...

----------


## manudwarf

> On verra a quand Google sera prt  se lancer sur le marcher du PC...


La question n'est pas de savoir lequel doit tre vendu par dfaut. Il faut que le client ait la possibilit de le demander sans OS ! Le cot pour le constructeur est extrmement faible puisqu'il n'a qu' ne pas prparer certains disques durs. a demande de se tirer les doigts des fesses, je crois que le problme est l...

----------


## FailMan

> Pour ta gouverne un ordinateur est exploitable sans OS, c'est juste un plus "indispensable".


1. Si c'est un indispensable, un ordinateur est donc inexploitable sans OS.  ::aie:: 

2. Si ta machine est sans OS, comment fais-tu pour communiquer avec le matriel ?  ::?: 

3. OS _Operating System_, *Systme d'exploitation* ... J'ai du mal  saisir ton raisonnement  ::aie::   ::roll::

----------


## manudwarf

> 1. Si c'est un indispensable, un ordinateur est donc inexploitable sans OS. 
> 
> 2. Si ta machine est sans OS, comment fais-tu pour communiquer avec le matriel ? 
> 
> 3. OS _Operating System_, *Systme d'exploitation* ... J'ai du mal  saisir ton raisonnement


Bah renseigne-toi. L'informatique est ne bien avant Unix, comment faisaient-ils  ton avis ?

----------


## stardeath

ha la la a y est a recommence, c'est la mode de pourrir les topics qui citent soit microsoft ou windows avec des blablabla tels que la vente lie.

ha et encore une fois, un pc sans os n'est pas considr comme fonctionnel, ou alors vous tes trs fort avec que le bios, et avant ils avaient aussi un os, peut tre pas aussi compliqu que maintenant mais il y avait bien quelque chose pour grer les donnes utilisateurs -> donc un os ><

et si vous voulez une machine sans os, donc considre comme non fonctionnelle, adressez vous  un vendeur pro, qui n'a pas de devoir d'information.

----------


## trenton

> Moi je considre pas l'OS comme un service, mais comme un produit.
> Sans OS l'ordi ne marche pas.
> Sans moteur ma voiture n'avance pas.


Le raisonnement pourrait paratre logique, mais pourquoi on ne me fournit pas un abonnement  l'lectricit quand j'achte l'ordinateur ? Ben oui, si il y a pas d'lectricit, l'ordinateur ne marche pas mieux que si il n'y a pas d'OS... 

Pourquoi personne ne rle contre les vilains constructeurs qui ne nous obligent pas (et ne nous proposent mme pas)  prendre un abonnement  EDF avec chaque ordinateur ?

Et comment qu'ils font les newbees pour installer l'EDF pour faire marcher leur ordinateur si c'est pas livr avec ? Pas sr que ce soit plus simple  installer que GNU-Linux n'empche...




> ha la la a y est a recommence, c'est la mode de pourrir les topics qui citent soit microsoft ou windows avec des blablabla tels que la vente lie.


En attendant tu participes au blabla, alors viens pas te plaindre !

----------


## stardeath

> En attendant tu participes au blabla, alors viens pas te plaindre !


c'est moi ou c'est l'hpital qui vient se moquer de la charit?

c'est sur que tes propos sont vachement plus intelligent ...

----------


## trenton

> c'est moi ou c'est l'hpital qui vient se moquer de la charit?


Je ne crois pas demander  quiconque de faire ce que je dis et non ce que je fais...

----------


## stardeath

> Je ne crois pas demander  quiconque de faire ce que je dis et non ce que je fais...


beau parleur, et en constructif tu as quoi  proposer pour changer?

----------


## trenton

> beau parleur, et en constructif tu as quoi  proposer pour changer?


Je propose que tu arrtes de dire qu'il y en a marre du blabla sur la vente lie pour blablater dessus juste aprs.

----------


## stardeath

> Je propose que tu arrtes de dire qu'il y en a marre du blabla sur la vente lie pour blablater dessus juste aprs.


va falloir que tu me dises o est le blabla :




> ha et encore une fois, un pc sans os n'est pas considr comme fonctionnel, ou alors vous tes trs fort avec que le bios, et avant ils avaient aussi un os, peut tre pas aussi compliqu que maintenant mais il y avait bien quelque chose pour grer les donnes utilisateurs -> donc un os ><
> 
> et si vous voulez une machine sans os, donc considre comme non fonctionnelle, adressez vous  un vendeur pro, qui n'a pas de devoir d'information.


c'est juste "des faits", pas des invitations au troll, mais bon, on peut trs bien relire ton post sur edf et rigoler 5 minutes ...

----------


## Teto45

::zen:: 
Sur un autre forum y'a un smiley utilisable qui mange du pop-corn en regardant la tl (ou l'cran). Il n'est pas dispo ici, c'est dommage, il irait bien avec le ton de la 'discussion' actuelle...

----------


## trenton

> va falloir que tu me dises o est le blabla





> [...] des blablabla tels que la vente lie.


On parle peut-tre pas la mme langue, mais dans la mienne,  le deuxime bout de phrase  signifie que la vente lie c'est du "blablabla" d'aprs toi. Donc si tu parles de vente lie, fait ou pas fait, du participes au blabla[bla].

----------


## stardeath

Cela tombe bien bas la concurrence, chez toi quand tu veux dnoncer quelque chose, tu balances un "noob" dans l'air et tu espres qu'on comprenne comme par magie de quoi tu parles?

Donc dsol  toutes les personnes du forum d'avoir cit les mots "vente" et "lie" pour qu'il n'y ait pas de confusion sur cette phrase qui a t la seule retenue par le procureur pour qu'il puisse justifier ses posts pour continuer le pourrissage du topic avec ses arguments habituels.

----------


## trenton

> et ben a tombe bien bas la concurrence, chez toi quand tu veux dnoncer quelque chose, tu balances un "noob" dans l'air et tu espres qu'on comprenne comme par magie de quoi tu parles?
> 
> donc dsol  toutes les personnes du forum d'avoir cit les mots "vente" et "lie" pour qu'il n'y ait pas de confusion sur cette phrase qui a t la seule retenu par le procureur pour qu'il puisse justifier ses posts pour continuer le pourrissage du topic avec ses arguments habituels.
> 
> voil tu es content?


ok

----------


## nosdo

Si les magasins vendent des PC avec Windows c'est parce que les clients demandent windows.
Si les acheteurs demandaient un Ubuntu, les magasins vendraient avec Ubuntu.

Pour les chiffres de ventes de Seven, cela ne m'tonne pas.Il est trs bien cet OS.
Je l'ai test en version beta jusqu' ce mois-ci et je viens d'installer la version finale ce mois-ci car la beta expirait.

----------


## trenton

> Si les magasins vendent des PC avec windows c'est parce que les clients demandent windows.
> Si les acheteurs demandaient un unbuntu, les magasins vendraient avec unbuntu.
> 
> Pour les chiffres de ventes de seven, cela m'tonne pas.Il est trs bien cet OS.
> Je l'ai test en version beta jusqu' ce mois ci et je viens d'installer la version finale ce mois ci car la beta expirait.


Pourquoi les gens qui ont dj Windows demandent  payer une deuxime fois ?

Vas dans un magasin et demande  ne pas payer Windows, la rponse que tu auras la plupart du temps c'est :




> S'il vous plat, allez voir mes concurrents !

----------


## FailMan

Ben va chez la concurrence ... Chez la concurrence, tu peux trouver des PC quips de Linux ou encore sans OS... Notamment Dell, LDLC ou encore Materiel.NET, a ne me semble vraiment pas dur.

----------


## yoyo88

> Pourquoi les gens qui ont dj Windows demandent  payer une deuxime fois ?
> 
> Vas dans un magasin et demande  ne pas payer Windows, la rponse que tu auras la plupart du temps c'est :


 :8O: 

en quoi on paye une deuxime fois?
toute les licence vendu avec un PC sont des licence OEM, donc pas exportable sur une autre machine.

et si tu achte une version boite,  un PC sans OS,dans un magasin d'informatique sa se trouve sans problme.
 ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> toute les licence vendu avec un PC sont des licence OEM, donc pas exportable sur une autre machine.


Pas toutes, il y a les versions boites, et les versions par exemple qu'ont les tudiants.




> et si tu achte une version boite,  un PC sans OS,dans un magasin d'informatique sa se trouve sans problme.


Non, c'est pas simple, le choix convient rarement.

Pourquoi la plupart des tudiants qui ont une licence dans le cadre du partenariat entre Microsoft et leur universit achtent une deuxime licence sinon ?

----------


## dclink

Que d'incomprhension de part et d'autre ... Heureusement c'est "juste" du software  ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

> Pas toutes, il y a les versions boites, et les versions par exemple qu'ont les tudiants.


Les PC vendue avec Windows de pr-install sont des licence OEM, sauf si tu monte ton PC dans un magasin et que tu achte une version boite.
auquel cas en cas de changement de PC, tu peut racheter un PC sans OS, ou demand a ton magasin SuperMicro200 de d'instal ton OS que tu as lgalement.





> Non, c'est pas simple, le choix convient rarement.


Pour des PC portable peut tre (et encore je suis sur qu'il y a moyen de trouver), par contre pour un PC normal y'a aucun soucie.





> Pourquoi la plupart des tudiants qui ont une licence dans le cadre du partenariat entre Microsoft et leur universit achtent une deuxime licence sinon ?


Petite prcision : la licence des tudiants et valable jusqu' la fin de leurs tudes dans l'tablissement partenaire, me semble t'il.

la licence OEM, est valable uniquement sur le PC achet, et se pour une dure indtermin. (donc encore valable dans 10 ans)


Bref je voit pas pourquoi un tudiant rachterais 2 fois une licence.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> On verra a quand Google sera prt  se lancer sur le marcher du PC...


Voil peut-tre la seule bonne rponse. 
On verra le jour ou il y aura un vrai concurrent  Windows. 
Mais, a prendra du temps, je crois avant que Google ne propose un OS capable de rivaliser avec Windows, si c'est leur but, d'ailleurs...




> Un OS N'EST PAS un produit, c'est un SERVICE. Si vous n'tes pas d'accord, changez de mtier je sais pas c'est le minimum  savoir. Pour ta gouverne un ordinateur est exploitable sans OS, c'est juste un plus "indispensable".
> Unix remonte  1969, soit plus de vingt ans aprs le premier ordinateur.


Produit /  Service ce sont des mots, qui n'ont pas de sens informatique  l'origine. Ce sont des lgislateurs qui ont pos des mots sur des choses, sans les connaitre. 
Si on prend les dfinitions du mot "produit", on trouve, entre autre "Ce qui est fait par l'homme". Donc, un OS est un produit !
Tout cela est pour dire que c'est de la smantique, rien de plus !
La France est le seul pays  critiquer la vente d'un OS avec un PC, ce qui est un bien pour l'utilisateur, ne semble pas tre un bien pour le lgislateur, mais, est-ce tonnant ?

----------


## Invit

> le jour ou il y aura un vrai concurrent  Windows


un vrai concurrent: pas comme Apple, un vrai concurrent qui ne fabrique pas d'ordinateurs mais qui fournit l'OS. Donc avec le mme modle de vente (lie), bien-sur souhaite par l'utilisateur pour son plus grand bonheur.



> Mais, a prendra du temps, je crois avant que Google ne propose un OS capable de rivaliser avec Windows, si c'est leur but, d'ailleurs...


Google a des moyens bien suprieurs aux dveloppeurs d'OpenOffice.org et marche dj bien sur les platebandes de MS avec son GoogleDoc, sans parler de sa matrise du cloud (dans sa nature), il faut bien voir que si l'opportunit se prsente Google se lancera, c'est la suite logique aprs le navigateur, l' OS.

----------


## trenton

> Les PC vendue avec Windows de pr-install sont des licence OEM, sauf si tu monte ton PC dans un magasin et que tu achte une version boite.
> auquel cas en cas de changement de PC, tu peut racheter un PC sans OS, ou demand a ton magasin SuperMicro200 de d'instal ton OS que tu as lgalement.


Oui mais si tu achtes une licence boite, c'est une licence boite, non ?




> Pour des PC portable peut tre (et encore je suis sur qu'il y a moyen de trouver), par contre pour un PC normal y'a aucun soucie.


Certains orids fixes vendus avec Windows n'ont pas d'quivalent sans OS.




> Petite prcision : la licence des tudiants et valable jusqu' la fin de leurs tudes dans l'tablissement partenaire, me semble t'il.


Non je crois pas.




> Bref je voit pas pourquoi un tudiant rachterais 2 fois une licence.


Ben, la licence qui est paye par le biai de son universit: a fait 1.
Plus la licence OEM vendue sur le PC : 1+1, a nous fait deux: le compte est bon !




> le jour ou il y aura un vrai concurrent  Windows.


Oh, viens pas pleurer aprs si y'a un troll  chaque fois qu'on parle de Windows alors que tu balances  chaque fois ton opinion comme une grande vrit pour provoquer alors que a fait un moment que d'autres systmes sont largement aussi utilisables que Windows par le grand public. Heureusement pour toi que le ridicule ne tues pas, parce que l franchement tu passes par pour le "professionnel en informatique" le plus malin et le plus au courant du secteur...




> La France est le seul pays  critiquer la vente d'un OS avec un PC, ce qui est un bien pour l'utilisateur, ne semble pas tre un bien pour le lgislateur, mais, est-ce tonnant ?


Non, la France n'est pas le seul pays  interdire la vente lie. D'autre part, tu semble encore confondre pr-installation et vente lie, pour le coup tu sembles pas mieux inform que le lgislateur.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui mais si tu achtes une licence boite, c'est une licence boite, non ?
> 
> Heureusement pour toi que le ridicule ne tues pas, parce que l franchement tu passes par pour le "professionnel en informatique" le plus malin et le plus au courant du secteur...
> 
> Non, la France n'est pas le seul pays  interdire la vente lie. D'autre part, tu semble encore confondre pr-installation et vente lie, pour le coup tu sembles pas mieux inform que le lgislateur.


Bon, avec la remarque sur la licence boite, je prends tes insultes  mon gard pour des compliments !

----------


## yoyo88

> Oui mais si tu achtes une licence boite, c'est une licence boite, non ?


Faut voir la licence, y'a peut tre un nombre limite d'installation.
mais je voit pas le soui...  ::?: 




> Certains orids fixes vendus avec Windows n'ont pas d'quivalent sans OS.


note le matriel et va chez un spcialiste...  ::ccool::  c'est pas forcement facile pour l'utilisateur lambda, mais c'est loin d'tre impossible.




> Non je crois pas.


aprs vrification , c'est bien le cas. (mais qui le fait ?  ::mouarf:: )






> Ben, la licence qui est paye par le biai de son universit: a fait 1.
> Plus la licence OEM vendue sur le PC : 1+1, a nous fait deux: le compte est bon !


utilit d'utiliser un licence sur un PC ayant dj une licence? 
 ::roll:: 
tu n'est pas obliger d'utiliser ta licence Etudiante pour ton pc. en plus tu ne la techniquement pas pay.  ::roll:: 

Mais bon a la limite respectons cette rgles, j'ai mon PC sous XP, j'installe Windows 7 grce a la licence tudiante. fin des tude, ma licence de Seven n'est plus valide, je repasse sous XP.

Autre point en cas de revente du matriel, la licence "boite"(a moins de la revendre avec), ou tudiante n'est plus valide, contrairement a l'OEM qui suit la machine.

----------


## trenton

> note le matriel et va chez un spcialiste...  c'est pas forcement facile pour l'utilisateur lambda, mais c'est loin d'tre impossible.


Tu ne comprends pas ? Le matriel vendu avec Windows/Mac OS n'a pas toujours d'quivalent sans OS, c'est entre autre trs souvent le cas pour les portables. Si le matos quivalent existait sans OS, il n'y aurait pas de problme.

----------


## Lyche

> Tu ne comprends pas ? Le matriel vendu avec Windows/Mac OS n'a pas toujours d'quivalent sans OS, c'est entre autre trs souvent le cas pour les portables. Si le matos quivalent existait sans OS, il n'y aurait pas de problme.


Ok, mais  ce niveau l il faut se plaindre ct constructeur.

----------


## trenton

> Ok, mais  ce niveau l il faut se plaindre ct constructeur.


Ben oui, tout  fait d'accord.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu ne comprends pas ? Le matriel vendu avec Windows/Mac OS n'a pas toujours d'quivalent sans OS, c'est entre autre trs souvent le cas pour les portables. Si le matos quivalent existait sans OS, il n'y aurait pas de problme.


Mais pourquoi veux-tu qu'il existe sans OS, si le constructeur a dcid de le vendre avec un OS ? 
Pour refaire une analogie dbile (mais bon dans certain cas il faut savoir se mettre  niveau de son interlocuteur) Renault ne vend pas de voiture sans moteur, afin que ceux qui prfrent un moteur Peugeot, Toyota, Ford, ... puissent installer le moteur qu'ils dsirent !  ::roll::

----------


## trenton

> Mais pourquoi veux-tu qu'il existe sans OS, si le constructeur a dcid de le vendre avec un OS ?


Pourquoi je suis pour le progrs et l'emploi ? Ou pourquoi je pense qu'une concurrence saine est bonne pour le progrs et pour l'emploi ?




> Pour refaire une analogie dbile (mais bon dans certain cas il faut savoir se mettre  niveau de son interlocuteur) Renault ne vend pas de voiture sans moteur, afin que ceux qui prfrent un moteur Peugeot, Toyota, Ford, ... puissent installer le moteur qu'ils dsirent !


Ta comparaison est dbile, comme tu dis, car nous ne sommes pas du tout dans un cas comparable, puisque le moteur fait partie de la voiture.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pourquoi je suis pour le progrs et l'emploi ? Ou pourquoi je pense qu'une concurrence saine est bonne pour le progrs et pour l'emploi ?


Quel rapport ? 




> Ta comparaison est dbile, comme tu dis, car nous ne sommes pas du tout dans un cas comparable, puisque le moteur fait partie de la voiture.


Ben, pas tout  fait, puisqu'on peut changer de moteur, comme on peut changer d'OS. Et, comme pour le moteur d'une voiture, il peut y avoir des effets de bord, mais  chacun ses risques.  :;):

----------


## dams78

Mais si vous voulez comprendre pourquoi c'est illgale lisez plutt les textes de lois au lieu de faire des comparaison dbiles. La vente lie est illgale c'est pourquoi certains arrivent  se faire rembourser la licence, donc dire qu'un pc sans OS n'a pas lieu d'tre est tout simplement faux.

----------


## trenton

> Quel rapport ?


La vente lie fausse la concurrence, donc la concurrence n'est pas saine. Tu ne comprend toujours pas ?




> Ben, pas tout  fait, puisqu'on peut changer de moteur, comme on peut changer d'OS. Et, comme pour le moteur d'une voiture, il peut y avoir des effets de bord, mais  chacun ses risques.


Je ne crois pas que la dfinition de "faire partie de" soit "inchangeable".
Si tu veux un bon exemple avec la voiture: prend l'exemple de l'assurance.  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais si vous voulez comprendre pourquoi c'est illgale lisez plutt les textes de lois au lieu de faire des comparaison dbiles. La vente lie est illgale c'est pourquoi certains arrivent  se faire rembourser la licence, donc dire qu'un pc sans OS n'a pas lieu d'tre est tout simplement faux.


Nous savons tous cela, mais ce n'est pas pour cela que c'est bien. La loi n'est pas toujours adapt  l'outil informatique (cf HADOPI). Cette loi dit qu'il est interdit de vendre un service en mme temps qu'un produit. Le problme c'est que quelqu'un a dcid qu'OS tait un service et non un produit !  :8O:  Sous quel critre ? Je n'en ai pas la moindre ide !
Je pense qu'il serait trs facile de faire voluer la chose dans l'autre sens !

----------


## trenton

> Nous savons tous cela, mais ce n'est pas pour cela que c'est bien. La loi n'est pas toujours adapt  l'outil informatique (cf HADOPI).


Il ne suffit pas d'un exemple pour conclure sur le cas gnral. D'autre part cette loi ne concerne pas que l'informatique.




> Cette loi dit qu'il est interdit de vendre un service en mme temps qu'un produit.


Absolument pas.

----------


## stardeath

et  chaque fois vous (je gnralise) citez seulement la loi qui vous arrange, la vente lie c'est surement interdit certes (j'ai jamais lu le texte de loi je vous fais confiance), mais la loi dit aussi qu'il est interdit de vendre un produit non fonctionnel sauf dans le cas d'un acheteur et vendeur professionnel ou dans le cas o le consommateur refuse le devoir de conseil du vendeur.

----------


## trenton

> et  chaque fois vous (je gnralise) citez seulement la loi qui vous arrange, la vente lie c'est surement interdit certes (j'ai jamais lu le texte de loi je vous fais confiance), mais la loi dit aussi qu'il est interdit de vendre un produit non fonctionnel sauf dans le cas d'un acheteur et vendeur professionnel ou dans le cas o le consommateur refuse le devoir de conseil du vendeur.


Fonctionnel dans le sens ou l'on doit vendre un produit qui n'est pas cass, non ? Attention de ne pas tout confondre.

----------


## stardeath

fonctionnel dans le sens, tu l'allumes et pouf a marche. (ie, rien besoin de faire, tel l'installation d'un os par exemple)

donc il faut ncessairement qu'il y ait un minimum d'interface graphique (donc non, avoir le bios ne garanti en rien que la machine fonctionne correctement, et comme je disais dans un autre topic, je me fou de savoir qui sera le vainqueur, tant que j'ai quelque chose pour revenir dans un tat "sortie d'usine" qui me permet de tester que le soft que je viens d'installer fait planter ma config par exemple)

----------


## trenton

> fonctionnel dans le sens, tu l'allumes et pouf a marche. (ie, rien besoin de faire, tel l'installation d'un os par exemple)
> 
> donc il faut ncessairement qu'il y ait un minimum d'interface graphique (donc non, avoir le bios ne garanti en rien que la machine fonctionne correctement, et comme je disais dans un autre topic, je me fou de savoir qui sera le vainqueur, tant que j'ai quelque chose pour revenir dans un tat "sortie d'usine" qui me permet de tester que le soft que je viens d'installer fait planter ma config par exemple)


Il va falloir citer des sources, disant qu'il est interdit de vendre un ordinateur sans OS car j'ai du mal  y croire. D'ailleurs, les opposants  la saine concurrence disent eux mme qu'il est parait-il facile de trouver des ordinateurs sans OS.

----------


## stardeath

Pour la source, il faut juste que je remette la main sur mon cours de droit. 

Simple, oui et non, si c'est simple comme aller dans une fnac, faut pas rver, mais dans les 2 villes importantes o j'ai vcu (Rouen et Reims) j'ai trouv des vendeurs pros qui vendaient aussi aux particuliers. 

Par contre comme pour le premier cas, il faut pas encore rver, ils te donnent les rfrences et c'est dbrouille-toi pour savoir ce que la machine renferme.

Aprs s'il y a des vraies filires plus accessibles, je sais pas, faut attendre les rponses d'autres personnes.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il va falloir citer des sources, disant qu'il est interdit de vendre un ordinateur sans OS car j'ai du mal  y croire. D'ailleurs, les opposants  la saine concurrence disent eux mme qu'il est parait-il facile de trouver des ordinateurs sans OS.


Entre professionnels et particuliers, il y a des lois qui changent ! Ce que tu peux vendre  des professionnels, tu ne peux pas toujours le vendre tel quel  des particuliers. Et c'est l o le bt blesse !

D'un ct, on a une loi qui parle de vente lie (PC/OS) et de l'autre une loi obligeant un revendeur  fournir aux particuliers du matriel fonctionnant sans autre intervention ! 

Alors que faire ?  :;): 
Quand je vous disais que les lois, c'est du n'importe quoi !  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

En l'occurrence aujourd'hui on peut se faire rembourser sa licence d'OS, la vente lie est clairement interdire en informatique, pour moi c'est plutt claire.
De plus en plus l'utilisateur commence  avoir le choix (netbook, Dell, etc) et mme pour les logiciels (ballot screen), donc on ne peut que tre content d'avoir le choix?
Apparemment pour certains ce n'est pas encore assez, mais a a sera peut tre progressif, par contre pour d'autre j'ai du mal  comprendre parce que un coup c'est "la concurrence c'est gnial" et un autre c'est "pfff c'est trop nul de vendre des pc sans OS ou alors avec plusieurs OS, laiss Windows par dfaut", je caricature un peu, mais c'est l'impression que j'ai.

----------


## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Ma rponse ne sera certainement pas trs objective puisque je suis un aficionado de Microsoft pourtant, j'ai toujours t trs critique envers les diffrentes technologies qui nous ont ts proposes durant les dernires annes.

Je n'aimais pas du tout la premire version d'ASP.net, je n'ai jamais appris  utiliser les Datasets (je leur prfrais les procstocks). Je dtestais Sharepoint qui, il faut bien le dire tait particulirement pourri dans ses premires versions), comme tout le monde j'ai dtest Vista.

Aujourd'hui, je n'arrive mme plus  formuler de critiques sur les nouveaux produits tant ils me paraissent matures, Windows 7 en tte.

C'est vrai que j'ai mis toutes les chances de mon ct en profitant de l'arrive du nouvel OS pour me fendre d'une bcane qui me permettrait de tirer le meilleur parti des nouvelles fonctionnalits mises  notre disposition toutefois je comprends la frustration de ceux qui pensaient qu'il serait possible d'utiliser Windows 7 sur un Pentium 4 mais d'un autre ct, il ne faut pas tre naf. Un OS a une dure de vie de plusieurs annes, il est normal qu'il soit conu pour tourner correctement sur les machines d'entre de gamme de l'anne suivant sa sortie. Je pense que Windows 7 a le gros avantage d'auto filtrer ses fonctionnalits en fonction de la machine qu'il pilote. Il est donc possible de l'utiliser sur des PC raisonnablement anciens tout en pouvant l'exploiter sur une machine de top niveau.

En ce qui concerne les autres produits et ayant la chance d'tre partenaire Bizspark avec ma socit Innovacall et donc de tous pouvoir les tester (Windows 7, Visual studio 2008 SP1, Visual studio 2010 RC, SQL Server 2008, Windows 2008 Server et 2008 Server R2) c'est fantastique tout est stable tout s'imbrique parfaitement. Je n'ai pas encore install les autres produits 2010 sans quoi je passerais ma vie  bidouiller des configs mais pour ce que j'ai vu, je n'ai aucune crainte quant  l'avenir de Microsoft en revanche, j'en ai plus en ce qui concerne le mtier de dveloppeur "pur et dur". 

Enfin, j'ajoute qu'en ce moment je suis en mission dans une structure historiquement "Oracle". Elle est en train d'abandonner ce produit au profit de SQL Server car le gap de performances est de plus en plus faible, en particulier si on dveloppe en .net alors que le SGBD de Microsoft creuse l'cart en termes de gain de productivit sur la partie dveloppement.

Bref, ma conclusion est qu' moins que nous ne connaissions une rvolution technologique qui rendrait les OS Microsoft ne seront pas dtrns de si tt et, en consquence, tous les produits de la firme continueront d'tre utiliss par un nombre toujours plus grand de socits et de personnes. Je sais que c'est effrayant mais Microsoft risque de ne plus jamais pouvoir tre dtrn. 

Je ne regrette donc pas les milliers d'heures que j'ai investies sur les technologies de cet diteur.

Bonne continuation

Laurent Jordi

----------


## trenton

> Apparemment pour certains ce n'est pas encore assez, mais a a sera peut tre progressif, par contre pour d'autre j'ai du mal  comprendre parce que un coup c'est "la concurrence c'est gnial" et un autre c'est "pfff c'est trop nul de vendre des pc sans OS ou alors avec plusieurs OS, laiss Windows par dfaut", je caricature un peu, mais c'est l'impression que j'ai.


Moi aussi j'ai du mal a comprendre la motivation de ceux qui ne veulent surtout pas qu'il soit possible pour les gens de ne pas prendre Windows ( moins d'avoir des actions Microsoft, je comprend pas).

----------


## CUCARACHA

La critique est facile mais l'art est difficile. Il faut tre conscient du fait qu'il n'est plus possible aujourd'hui de pondre un OS depuis sa cave en bouffant des pizzas et en buvant des cocas.

Qui pourrait prendre le risque de crer un OS (c'est  dire dbourser prs de 100M$) ?

On peut opter pour Windows, Mac Os et mme linux si on veut bien se donner la peine d'apprendre...

On peut trs facilement acheter un ordi sans OS mais pas en grande surface (chez Dell, par exemple, il suffit de le demander).

++

Laurent

----------


## trenton

> On peut trs facilement acheter un ordi sans OS mais pas en grande surface (chez Dell, par exemple, il suffit de le demander).


Pour les professionnels oui, pas pour les particuliers.

----------


## CUCARACHA

Maintenant qu'on peut tous tre autoentrepreneur, il suffit de dire que c'est  cette fin ou de dire que c'est pour crer une boite pour convaincre le vendeur de vous fourguer la machine.

----------


## dams78

Super t'as pas plus compliqu?

Effectivement on a le choix, et c'est que je disais tout  l'heure : a risque d'voluer, donc tant mieux!

----------


## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Je pense que c'est le mme choix que l'on a entre acheter une Lada (Linux) ou une BMW (Windows 7) ou une Mercedes (MacOs).

La seule diffrence est que les trois OS sont  peu prs  la port de toutes les bourses (mme s'il est vrai que c'est nervant de payer prs de 150 pour avoir un OS dont le dveloppement a ct pas loin de 500 000 000 $).

@+

Laurent

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En l'occurrence aujourd'hui on peut se faire rembourser sa licence d'OS, la vente lie est clairement interdire en informatique, pour moi c'est plutt claire.
> De plus en plus l'utilisateur commence  avoir le choix (netbook, Dell, etc) et mme pour les logiciels (ballot screen), donc on ne peut que tre content d'avoir le choix?
> Apparemment pour certains ce n'est pas encore assez, mais a a sera peut tre progressif, par contre pour d'autre j'ai du mal  comprendre parce que un coup c'est "la concurrence c'est gnial" et un autre c'est "pfff c'est trop nul de vendre des pc sans OS ou alors avec plusieurs OS, laiss Windows par dfaut", je caricature un peu, mais c'est l'impression que j'ai.


C'est marrant le rappel de cette loi, et le fait qu'il ne semble pas tre tolrable de la critiquer ! Quand je vois le nombre de personnes sur ce forum critiquant HADOPI, LOPPSI,... Pourtant ce sont des lois, votes de la mme manire. Ha ! Mais celles-ci sont critiquables, pas la loi qui dit qu'un PC ne peut pas tre vendue avec un OS ! 
 ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> C'est marrant le rappel de cette loi, et le fait qu'il ne semble pas tre tolrable de la critiquer ! Quand je vois le nombre de personnes sur ce forum critiquant HADOPI, LOPPSI,... Pourtant ce sont des lois, votes de la mme manire. Ha ! Mais celles-ci sont critiquables, pas la loi qui dit qu'un PC ne peut pas tre vendue avec un OS !


Non, toutes les lois sont critiquables, y compris celle interdisant la vente lie, mais il faut commencer par avancer des arguments. A part vouloir autoriser des entreprises  fausser le march, je ne vois pas bien l'intrt d'autoriser la vente lie, mais si tu en vois dis le (mais ne confond pas vente lie et prinstallation).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non, toutes les lois sont critiquables, y compris celle interdisant la vente lie, mais il faut commencer par avancer des arguments. A part vouloir autoriser des entreprises  fausser le march, je ne vois pas bien l'intrt d'autoriser la vente lie, mais si tu en vois dis le (mais ne confond pas vente lie et prinstallation).


Je considre pour ma part qu'il n'est acceptable de vendre un PC sans OS pr-install ! Quelque soit l'OS ! Que ce soit une distribution Linux, Windows Mac OS ou le futur GoogleOS !
A partir du moment o l'utilisateur achetant un PC n'a plus qu' le brancher une fois chez lui, rpondre  2/3 questions, histoire de personnaliser son PC, et que tout fonctionne. Moi, c'est tout ce que je demande. Et je ne le demande pas pour moi, car personnellement, je monte mes PC moi mme !

----------


## CUCARACHA

Re,

Concernant les ventes de PC OS inclus, a n'est pas forcment une mauvaise chose car il n'est pas toujours vident de bien choisir les composants d'une machine pour qu'elle fonctionne correctement avec tel ou tel OS ou mme telle ou telle version du mme OS. 

Je ne veux donner tort  personne mais pour un nophyte, je crois que c'est une bonne chose d'acheter une machine livre avec son OS et en particulier les portables qui ont souvent des composants spcifiques dont il est parfois difficile de trouver les drivers. 

Bref, si on veut utiliser un Mac, on ne rle pas qu'il soit utilis avec Mac Os. Windows permet justement  la concurrence de se battre (au profit du consommateur) alors qu'un Steeve Jobs fait la pluie et le beau temps sur les tarifs qu'il pratique et c'est loin d'tre toujours  notre avantage (j'ai aussi un macbook). 

D'ailleur, je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple, qui a une politique commerciale bien plus agressive pour le portefeuille des particuliers que les autres gants de l'informatique soit beaucoup moins critiqu que Microsoft. Je rappelle qu'Apple est une des socits les plus riches du monde, de mmoire Apple dispose de prs de 35 milliards de dollars de cash...

Enfin, bien que l'objectif ne soit pas de partager le gteau, Microsoft permet  des millions de personnes (Dveloppeurs, IT Pros, DBA, consultants etc.) de vivre confortablement, voir trs confortablement. 

Pour ma part, j'ai le plus grand respect pour ceux qui sont capables de concevoir des produits comme Windows 7 ou Visual Studio. Cela ne veut pas dire que je respecte moins ceux qui ont particip  conception de Linux ou d'autres produits open source comme Open Office par exemple.

++

Laurent Jordi

----------


## trenton

> Je considre pour ma part qu'il n'est acceptable de vendre un PC sans OS pr-install ! Quelque soit l'OS ! Que ce soit une distribution Linux, Windows Mac OS ou le futur GoogleOS !
> A partir du moment o l'utilisateur achetant un PC n'a plus qu' le brancher une fois chez lui, rpondre  2/3 questions, histoire de personnaliser son PC, et que tout fonctionne. Moi, c'est tout ce que je demande. Et je ne le demande pas pour moi, car personnellement, je monte mes PC moi mme !


Interdire la vente lie n'empche pas cela. Il est tout  fait possible de vendre des ordinateurs avec OS pr-installs sans faire de vente lie, ce sont deux choses parfaitement indpendantes.

----------


## FailMan

> Bref, si on veut utiliser un Mac, on ne rle pas qu'il soit utilis avec Mac Os. Windows permet justement  la concurrence de se battre (au profit du consommateur) alors qu'un Steeve Jobs fait la pluie et le beau temps sur les tarifs qu'il pratique et c'est loin d'tre toujours  notre avantage (j'ai aussi un macbook). 
> 
> D'ailleur, je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple, qui a une politique commerciale bien plus agressive pour le portefeuille des particuliers que les autres gants de l'informatique soit beaucoup moins critiqu que Microsoft. Je rappelle qu'Apple est une des socits les plus riches du monde, de mmoire Apple dispose de prs de 35 milliards de dollars de cash...


On accuse Microsoft tout simplement parce que c'est plus facile de s'attaquer  celui qui vend 90% des OS qu'a Apple qui en vend que 6% ... Tout cela est bien ridicule, mais je terminerai en disant que ton post est criant de vrit  :;): 




> Pour les professionnels oui, pas pour les particuliers.


T'as pas d essayer  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Big M.

> Salut,
> (...)
> C'est vrai que j'ai mis toutes les chances de mon ct en profitant de l'arrive du nouvel OS pour me fendre d'une bcane qui me permettrait de tirer le meilleur partie des nouvelles fonctionnalits mises  notre disposition toutefois *je comprends la frustration de ceux qui pensaient qu'il serait possible d'utiliser Windows 7 sur un Pentium 4 mais d'un autre ct, il ne faut pas tre naf*. (...)


Quelle navet ? Qui sont ceux qui sont frustrs par ce fait non tabli ?
Ou alors ce sont plutt des gens frustrs par le mythe que vous citez...

J'utilise quotidiennement Windows 7 sur mon Pentium 4 vieux de 6 ans depuis le lancement en octobre dernier. a fonctionne  une bonne vitesse pour tout traitement informatique ordinaire (bureautique, internet, multimdia lger, ...) et le XP Mode fontionne dsormais dessus.

Windows 7 est optimis pour la technologie HyperThreading, prsentes non seulement dans tous les processeurs Core i7 et Atom mais aussi dans une bonne partie des Pentium 4.

Les tmoignages de personnes qui ont install Windows 7 sur un Pentium 4 et qui en sont satisfaites abondent sur la toile : merci de se renseigner...

Bien  vous.

----------


## CUCARACHA

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas dit que a ne marchait pas, j'ai dit que a ne pouvait pas marcher aussi vite que sur un PC rcent. J'ajoute que je faisais allusion aux personnes frustres et non  celles qui sont satisfaites de leur PIV. C'est clair que pour faire tourner des petites applications, a doit le faire en mode dgrad (Et ne me dit pas que tu tournes sous aro  fond la caisse avec un PIV et une carte vido PCI).

En tous les cas, ton tmoignage dmontre que les quipes de Windows 7 ont trs bien travaill.

Je te souhaite sincrement d'utiliser 7 sur une machine rcente et puissante et je t'assure que tu ne regretteras pas.

Salut,

Laurent

----------


## Big M.

Bonsoir,




> Je n'ai pas dit que a ne marchait pas, j'ai dis que a ne pouvait pas marcher aussi vite que sur un PC rcent.


Voil une dclaration plus nuance !

Windows Vista et Windows 7 ayant t conus pour tirer parti de la puissance des processeurs  plusieurs coeurs, je peux concevoir qu'ils soient plus performants sur un Core2 que sur un "single core". Cependant, la formulation de ton message du 10 mars laisse sous-entendre que Windows 7 ne fonctionne pas ou trs mal sur un Pentium 4, ce qui n'est pas vrai.




> Ne me dit pas que tu tournes sous aro  fond la caisse avec un PIV et une carte vido PCI


Windows Aero  fond la caisse sur un Pentium 4 ? pourquoi pas... :-D

Le processeur n'est pas un facteur limitant pour l'interface Aero.

Je rappelle que le moteur graphique introduit par Windows Vista repose sur la carte graphique et non sur le processeur central. Donc, si ta carte graphique est suffisante, pas   de problme. Les cartes graphiques haut de gamme vendues en 2005 (poque du Pentium 4) sont dj trs puissantes par rapport aux exigences de Windows Aero.




> En tous les cas, ton tmoignage dmontre que les quipes de Windows 7 ont trs bien travaill.


Ds le dbut, les dveloppeurs de Microsoft ont cherch  rendre Windows 7 parfaitement fonctionnel sur un netbook.
Aujourd'hui, les netbooks embarquent souvent un processeur Atom N280 et sont livrs avec Windows 7.

Or, il faut savoir que n'importe quel Pentium 4 avec HyperThreading est plus performant qu'un Atom N280. Mon Pentium 4 date de 2004 mais les derniers modles de 2006 doivent tre largement suprieurs  l'Atom N280. Il n'est donc pas surprenant que Windows 7 puisse fonctionner  une vitesse acceptable sur la plupart Pentium 4.

A mon avis (c'est une extrapolation), Vista doit aussi bien tourner sur les Pentium 4 HT, puisque ceux-ci taient encore assez rcents  sa sortie. Avec ses Service Pack 1 et 2, ses dfauts de jeunesse ont d tre gomms.




> Je te souhaite sincrement d'utiliser 7 sur une machine rcente et puissante et je t'assure que tu ne regretteras pas.


Mon ordinateur prenant de l'ge, je devrais bien songer  le remplacer  moyen terme. Cependant, je ne suis pas press : mon pentium 4 semble bien s'accomoder de Windows 7 car il n'est pas vraiment plus lent que Windows XP et je dispose dsormais du "XP Mode" pour mes vieux programmes incompatibles avec Vista/7. Il rpond encore  mes usages (bureautique, internet, divx, un peu de programmation et un peu de retouche photo, ...). Si Windows 8 sort fin 2011, j'attendrais sa sortie avant de faire le grand saut ;-)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft affiche, lui aussi, un nouveau trimestre financier record*
*Windows 7 et le X-box Live expliqueraient ce trs bon rsultat*


Aprs Intel, et aprs Apple, c'est au tour de Microsoft d'afficher un (nouveau) trimestre record.

La socit vient de dvoiler son bnfice net pour ce premier trimestre 2010 (le troisime de l'anne fiscale amricaine - ou Q3) soit 4 milliards de dollars pour un chiffre d'affaires de 14,5 milliards.

Le lancement de Windows 7 y est videmment pour beaucoup.
Microsoft estime  10% la part de march de son nouvel OS, une position qui devrait encore rapidement se renforcer.

_ Windows 7 est de loin le systme d'exploitation qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement_ , note la socit dans son communiqu. _ Les professionnels commencent  renouveler leurs bureaux, le potentiel de progression de Windows 7 va continuer  tre fort_ , ajoute Kevin Turner, chief operating officer chez Microsoft.

Dans ses bons rsultats, Microsoft met galement en avant Bing... et la X-box.

Pourtant, la console (qui vient tout de mme de passer la barre des 40 millions d'units coules) connait une baisse de 12 % de ses ventes (trimestre  trimestre). Une exception sur ce march ou la PSP et la Wii continue de progresser.

Peter Klein contredit ce constat plutt mitig en rappelant le rle trs important du service en ligne X-box Live qui permet aujourd'hui  Microsoft de continuer  tre trs rentable malgr ce recul commercial.

Le prochain  relais de croissance  attendu par Microsoft est bien videmment Microsoft Office 2010. La suite bureautique est traditionnellement l'une des sources de revenus les plus importantes de Redmond.

En revanche, Windows Phone 7, l'accord avec Yahoo et le virage Cloud dans son ensemble semblent tre des paris stratgiques qui mettront certainement un peu plus de temps  gnrer leurs retours sur investissements.

Si retour sur investissements il y a.


*Source* : Le communiqu de Microsoft et le document aux investisseurs (format powerpoint)

----------


## Lyche

C'est marrant, l'an dernier ils ont dgraiss 3000personnes "parce que c'tait la crise" et ils nous annoncent de tels chiffres.. comme c'est crdible tout a..

----------


## temoanatini

c'est justement grce a ce dgressage...
qu'ils affichent peut-tre aussi de tels chiffres

----------


## Lyche

> c'est justement grce a ce dgressage...
> qu'ils affichent peut-tre aussi de tels chiffres


c'est justement ce que je voulais faire remarquer.. mais ils auraient pu garder leurs employs vue les chiffres qu'ils ont fait  ::roll::

----------


## niarkyzator

bah Bon Dieu s'ils font 4 milliards de bnfices grce aux 3000 en moins, c'est que les mecs taient sacrment bien pays  :8O: .

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft affiche un nouveau trimestre financier record*
*Grce  Windows 7 et Office 2010 : de quoi faire taire les critiques sur Steve Ballmer ?*

*Mise  jour du 23/07/10*


Les critiques vont bon train sur la gestion de Microsoft par Steve Ballmer. Le PDG serait moins charismatique que Bill Gates, moins visionnaire, moins innovant, etc.

Et pourtant.

Pourtant, jamais Microsoft ne s'est aussi bien port financirement.

Les traders se contenteront de fixer les cours des actions et de constater que Microsoft a t dpass par Apple en termes de valorisation boursire. Certes.

Mais un cours de bourse reprsente avant tout la vision... d'un trader, pas la ralit d'une entreprise.

Or les faits sont l : le Microsoft de Steve Ballmer enchane un nouveau rsultat trimestriel record.

L'explication tient   nouveau  aux trs bonnes ventes de Windows 7, mais aussi au lancement d'Office 2010 dont les premiers rsultats, de l'aveu mme de la socit, ne sont pourtant pas aussi bons que prvus.

Mais peu importe. Avec un bnfice net de presque 6 milliards de dollars (5,93), ce quatrime trimestre fiscal marque une progression de 49 % par rapport au mme trimestre de l'anne prcdente  il est vrai marqu par la crise. En tout cas beaucoup plus qu'attendu par les analystes financiers (et par les traders, donc).



*Steve Ballmer
*

Sur l'anne, la progression est de + 29 % (pour un bnfice de 18,76 milliards de dollars).

Pour mmoire, ce trimestre financier est le troisime trimestre record conscutif.

Pas mal, pour un PDG aussi  mauvais.


*Source* : Communication officielle de Microsoft sur ses rsultats 2009 - 2010

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Steve Ballmer est-il un bon PDG ou ses rsultats vous paraissent-ils avoir une explication indpendante de son management et de ses dcisions stratgiques ?

----------


## Lyche

Personnellement, je pense que steevy avance sur les acquis de Bill Gates. Il manque cruellement, comme tu le dis dans ton message, de charisme et d'ambition. Les chiffres records sont juste un effet levier des nouvelles sorties et des adoptions massives de 7 de au fait que Vista tait une daube infme dont presque tout le monde veut se dbarasser.
"Marketingment" parlant, c'tait un bon coup de faire vista puis seven.. Mais il faudra pas que a se reproduise souvent parce que a finira par lui coter cher.

----------


## Barsy

Il y a une chose avec laquelle je ne suis pas d'accord. Quand on dit que Microsoft est moins visionnaire/innovant qu'auparavant.

Au contraire, les produits sortis depuis 2007 sont les plus innovants que Microsoft ait jamais fait, et ce dans tous les domaines (bureautique, messagerie, dveloppement, OS (PC et serveur)...)

Alors qu'auparavant, on pouvait reprocher, souvent  raison, que Microsoft s'inspirait/copiait beaucoup sur ses concurrents pour sortir ces produits, on constate que c'est davantage l'inverse qui se produit aujourd'hui.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Entirement d'accord avec Barsy. 

Je serais tent de dire que la concurrence annonce de Google est un sain moteur pour Microsoft.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

> Au contraire, les produits sortis depuis 2007 sont les plus innovants que Microsoft ait jamais fait, et ce dans tous les domaines (bureautique, messagerie, dveloppement, OS (PC et serveur)...)


  Oui mais ct mobile c'est la catastrophe, l'on  eu la fin de kin avant mme son arrive en Europe et Windows phone 7 sera un costaud dsastre de ce ct Microsoft devrait admettre qu'il est hors jeu et qu'il essaie plutt navement de copi Apple

----------


## Skyounet

> Windows phone 7 sera un costaud dsastre


Je savais pas qu'on avait Madame Irma sur Developpez.

----------


## Barsy

> Oui mais cot mobile c'est la catastrophe, l'on  eu la fin de kin avant mme son arrive en Europe et Windows phone 7 sera un costaud dsastre de ce ct Microsoft devrait admettre qu'il est hors jeu et qu'il essaie plutt navement de copi Apple


Microsoft ne peut pas non plus faire un sans faute. Je te dirais que ct navigateur, c'est pas a non plus.

Cela dit, j'attends avec impatience la sortie de Windows Phone 7 et l'impact qu'il aura avant de juger d'un ventuel chec. Et aussi j'ai envie de savoir si IE9 correspondra  toutes les promesses annonces. Cela dit, il faudra en faire beaucoup pour que je lche FF (d'autant plus que les produits MS sont maintenant compatibles avec les navigateurs concurrents).

----------


## Hinault Romaric

> Je savais pas qu'on avait Madame Irma sur Developpez.


 trs drle  ::lol:: . Non mais srieux lors de la prsentation de Windows phone 7  la confrence Mobile Beat il y avait un manque total d'enthousiasme de la part des dveloppeurs prsents vu mme le nombre de questions poses (environs une quinzaine) et les rponses fournies et il y avait 3 fois moins de personnes qu' la prsentation de WebOs.

 Wait and see...

----------


## bioinfornatics

Ce qui est regrettable avec la vente li c'est que l'on force les personnes a achet un produit inclut dans un autre!!!!
Si le produit inclut tait gratuit il y aurait moins de contestation de la vente lie.
Pour ma part il serait prfrable de pr-installer un logiciel gratuit et ainsi les personnes voulant un os payant l'achtent et non l'inverse (achat puis demande de remboursement)!

----------


## Skyounet

Parce que l'utilisateur ne sait pas dsinstaller ton OS libre et installer son OS Windows qu'il aura achet. Parce que l'utilisateur il veut rentrer chez lui, installer son Microsoft Office, installer WoW pour son fils Kevin, installer le logiciel pour mettre  jour son GPS (logiciel qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows), installer ses autres jeux, aller sur MSN parce qu'il ne connait que a, installer son matriel exotique datant de Mathusalem sans aller sur des forums et taper des lignes de commandes obscures et bien sur installer iTunes pour mettre de la musique sur son iPod et mettre  jour son iPhone 4 nouvellement achet et  pas s'emmerder avec le reste.

a te va comme argumentaire ?

(et non l'utilisateur ne veut pas installer Wine pour faire tout ce que je dis plus haut).

----------


## SirDarken

Pour en revenir au sujet, je pense que Microsoft surf un peu sur le succs de Windows 7.
Sur nos clients a commencent  vouloir migrer vers le 7 car la douche froide de Vista est pass, et du coup ils veulent mettre un office  jour, etc etc.

A Microsoft de pas se planter  prsent pour continuer, et pas que les gens finissent par un : "Arf trop beau pour tre vrai".

Ce message est envoy d'un Iphone avec windows mobile dessus qu'on ma vendu sous la menace d'un scalpel open-source.

----------


## yoyo88

Que dire?

Le problme c'est pas que windows soit livr de base, c'est qu'il faut un OS avec un PC, sinon je vois mal l'utilisateur installer un windows ou un linux.

Est-ce la faute de microsoft, s'il y a aucune socit qui arrive  faire du marketing autour d'une distribution linux et de l'imposer comme rel concurrent  windows? 





> 4/ il existe des outils gratuits dont certains sont open source autant en profiter


Au cadastre, ils ont dcid de passer  un logiciel open source et gratuit pour leur plan, rsultat, ils sont obligs de faire tourner des moulinettes pour convertir leurs format sous un format autocad car les socits qui utilisent leurs plan ont tous autocad (et je passe sur le fait que le logiciel est une bouse infmme).

Je veux pas gnraliser, mais c'est pas parce que c'est open source et gratuit que c'est forcment bien.

----------


## Barsy

> Pour en revenir au sujet, je pense que Microsoft surf un peu sur le succs de Windows 7.
> Sur nos clients a commencent  vouloir migrer vers le 7 car la douche froide de Vista est pass, et du coup ils veulent mettre un office  jour, ect ect.


Je ne suis pas compltement d'accord. Microsoft arrive  imposer de plus en plus ses solutions serveurs (Exchange, SharePoint, HyperV) face  des concurrents un peu dpasss (Lotus Notes, VMWare, Novell...)

Windows 7 n'est qu'une partie du succs de Microsoft. Elle est davantage visible car elle touche le grand public. Mais parmi les clients de ma bote (pour la plupart de grands groupes), je vois de plus en plus de cas de migration vers des solutions 100% MS.

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne suis pas compltement d'accord. Microsoft arrive  imposer de plus en plus ses solutions serveurs (Exchange, SharePoint, HyperV) face  des concurrents un peu dpasss (Lotus Notes, VMWare, Novell...)
> 
> Windows 7 n'est qu'une partie du succs de Microsoft. Elle est davantage visible car elle touche le grand public. Mais parmi les clients de ma bote (pour la plupart de grands groupes), je vois de plus en plus de cas de migration vers des solutions 100% MS.


Exacte, et j'en ai eu pleins d'co lorsque j'tais en recherche d'emploi "votre profil est trs recherch car les entreprises utilisent de plus en plus MS dans leurs solutions, autant pour le BI que pour les bases de donnes et les appli" en gros, en ce moment jusqu'au langages de dev et aux outils de travail dans la majorit des clients SSII sur Paris sont du MS. (attention, je n'ai pas dit tout ! je n'ai pas dit que c'tait ce que tout le monde voulait, mais que les grosses boites s'en servent de plus ne plus )

----------


## SirDarken

> Je ne suis pas compltement d'accord. Microsoft arrive  imposer de plus en plus ses solutions serveurs (Exchange, SharePoint, HyperV) face  des concurrents un peu dpasss (Lotus Notes, VMWare, Novell...)
> 
> Windows 7 n'est qu'une partie du succs de Microsoft. Elle est davantage visible car elle touche le grand public. Mais parmi les clients de ma bote (pour la plupart de grands groupes), je vois de plus en plus de cas de migration vers des solutions 100% MS.


Je suis plus vers le grand public, que les grands groupes enfin en termes de besoin s'entend.
Pas mal de petite boite ne voulait pas de Vista, alors que le 7 les demandes arrivent.
Aprs quel part cela reprsente chez Microsoft, je n'en ai pas la moindre ide, je base toujours mes avis sur mon entourage/vcu.

----------


## Chauve souris

... que non seulement c'est impos, mais aussi que c'est trop cher ! Pas tonnant dans ces conditions qu'ils paradent avec des rsultats financiers insolents. Quand je pense qu'ils ne fournissent mme plus le DVD press dans leurs ventes lies !

Au sujet de l'installation d'un systme, faupadc ! D'ailleurs un Linux Ubuntu s'installe, au final, plus facilement qu'un Windows. C'est aprs que cela se gte vu la mdiocrit des applicatifs (mais on ne va pas lancer un troll). L'excuse de l'utilisateur qui est trop bourrin qui ne sait pas lire, etc. ne tient pas. S'il est aussi incapable d'apprendre et de lire un livre d'initiation (vous savez ces livres o on voit toujours des couples ou des petits vieux dgoulinants de bonheur vautrs derrire un portable (beurk !) du genre "je me mets  l'informatique et  Internet"), il n'y a plus grand chose  faire. D'ailleurs au moindre ppin, mme anodin, que va-t-il faire ? Rapporter son ordi (bien videmment portable) au SAV de Carrouf ?

Pour le reste (le pro) de Microsoft, il est vrai que l c'est la russite. Toujours cher, mais l on ne compte pas pareil. Le temps d'un informaticien systme qui va se casser le ciboulot sur un logiciel "libre" mal conu et mal document est bien plus coteux que d'acheter une licence et avoir tout clair et fonctionnel (avec de l'aide copieuse et en bon franais).

----------


## yoyo88

> ... que non seulement c'est impos, mais aussi que c'est trop cher ! Pas tonnant dans ces conditions qu'ils paradent avec des rsultats financiers insolents. Quand je pense qu'ils ne fournissent mme plus le DVD press dans leurs ventes lies !


licence OEM et propre au PC que tu achtes, donc tu as juste a faire un CD/DVD master aprs avoir a allumer le PC pour la premire fois, ou mieux, juste aprs avoir install les pilotes de ton imprimante... 

c'est encore mieux que de se retapper un rinstalle en cas de ppin...

de plus est-ce la faute de microsoft? 

non plutt du constructeur...




> Au sujet de l'installation d'un systme, faupadc ! D'ailleurs un Linux Ubuntu s'installe, au final, plus facilement qu'un Windows.


C'est pas un problme d'installation , ton problme c'est que tu ne trouves pas de PC sans OS dans un super march ou cher les grands contructeurs...
Ce qui est logique puisque un PC sans OS a ne sert  rien.

Alors oui il y a des solutions gratuites telles que mandriva (pour changer du sempiternel ubuntu), mais si winodows et vendu de basse chez 90% des constructeurs de PC c'est aussi parce que windows est demand de basse chez leurs client...

un exemple? 
les notebook! a la base tous vendu sous linux, aujourd'hui combien y'en a-t-il sous linux? 





> L'excuse de l'utilisateur qui est trop bourrin qui ne sait pas lire, etc. ne tient pas. S'il est aussi incapable d'apprendre et de lire un livre d'initiation (vous savez ces livres o on voit toujours des couples ou des petits vieux dgoulinants de bonheur vautrs derrire un portable (beurk !) du genre "je me mets  l'informatique et  Internet"), il n'y a plus grand chose  faire. D'ailleurs au moindre ppin, mme anodin, que va-t-il faire ? Rapporter son ordi (bien videmment portable) au SAV de Carrouf ?


Ba oui, j'ai boss dans un petit magasin d'info et tu n'imagines mme pas les conneries que peuvent faire les gens...

----------


## Barsy

> les notebook! a la base tous vendu sous linux, aujourd'hui combien y'en t'il sous linux?


C'est vrai a. A l'poque de sa sortie, le EeePC d'Asus tait vendu avec du Linux soit disant plus lger. Ils ont eu davantage de retours qu'avec des machines sous Windows...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft double ses bnfices*
*Trimestriels par rapport  la mme priode de 2009, quand Steve Ballmer sera-t-il reconnu ?*

*Mise  jour du 29/10/10*


Il y a des personnes comme cela.

Ils auront bon tout faire et enchaner les bons rsultats, le grand public continuera toujours  les voire moyens.

C'est malheureusement le cas du factieux Steve Ballmer, le PDG de Microsoft, que l'on compare souvent -  son dsavantage -  son illustre prdcesseur.

Et pourtant, une fois de plus Microsoft affiche, sous sa direction, une sant financire insolente. Le chiffre daffaires trimestriel de 16,20 milliards de dollars pour le T1 (arrt au 30 septembre 2010) est en hausse de 25% par rapport  la mme priode lanne prcdente.

Mieux, le rsultat dexploitation de 7,12 milliards de dollars et le bnfice net de 5,41 milliards ont plus que doubler. Ils augmentent respectivement de 59% et 51%.

On en dduit que la rentabilit des produits de Microsoft est elle aussi en expansion.

Ces rsultats sont suprieurs  ceux attendus par les analystes qui s'attendaient certainement  ce que les investissements massifs raliss par la socit pour concrtiser son virage vers le Cloud Computing (Azure, Office Web Apps, nouvel Hotmail, OnLine Services et Office 365) et le lancement de Windows Phone 7 psent un peu plus sur les comptes de l'entreprise.

Il est vrai que l'activit Cloud de Microsoft est encore largement dficitaire avec une perte de 560 millions de dollars.

Mais le Xbox Live, Office 2010 et surtout Windows 7 (des produits qui doivent moins  Bill Gates qu' Steve Ballmer) continuent de faire de Microsoft une entreprise qui peut se permettre ce genre d'investissements.

Une stratgie en tout cas parfaitement assume par Steve Ballmer.

Le mal-aim Steve Ballmer.




*Source*

----------


## kain_tn

> C'est vrai a. A l'poque de sa sortie, lEeePC d'Asus tait vendu avec du Linux soit disant plus lger


Normal. Cest  plus lger. (Et galement moins cher, du coup il y avait un espace de stockage deux fois plus grand que celui de lEeePC propos sous Windows et pour moins cher au final)




> Ils ont eu davantage de retours qu'avec des machines sous Windows...


C'est parce que les gens ont confondu notebook et ordinateur portable. Un notebook  la base a sert  surfer sur Internet, et c'est pratiquement tout.

La plupart ont achet un notebook parce que c'tait petit et mignon ("in" quoi), mais ils ont essay de remplacer leurs ordinateurs portables avec (donc utilisation des mmes logiciels que sous le Windows familial, etc...). Et c'est l que a a foir.

Quand vous achetez un GPS par exemple ou un autre appareil spcialis, vous ne vous souciez pas (ou peu) de l'OS non, vu que l'usage de cet appareil est bien spcifique? En revanche si vous achetez un ordinateur portable, vous voulez garder la compatibilit avec tous vos logiciels... 

C'est d'ailleurs pour la mme raison que les processeurs autre que x86 peinent  s'imposer dans ce march, alors qu'ils cotent moins cher et consomment moins de ressources (ce qui pourrait tirer les prix vers le bas)

----------


## trenton

> Il y a des personnes comme cela.
> 
> Ils auront bon tout faire et enchaner les bons rsultats, le grand public continuera toujours  les voire moyens.
> 
> C'est malheureusement le cas du factieux Steve Ballmer, le PDG de Microsoft, que l'on compare souvent -  son dsavantage -  son illustre prdcesseur.


C'est pas vrai, moi mme je suis admiratif devant le gnie de Steve Ballmer. Il a su profit de la crise pour virer tous les boulets qui lui cotaient des sous et augmenter ainsi les bnfices.

Bravo  lui.  ::bravo::

----------


## Barsy

> Le mal-aim Steve Ballmer.


C'est surtout le mal-aim Microsoft...

Il faut reconnatre que l'ensemble de leurs produits sortis en 2010 sont plutt russis.




> Normal. C'est plus lger. (Et galement moins cher, du coup il y avait un espace de stockage deux fois plus grand que celui de lEeePC propos sous Windows et pour moins cher au final)
> 
> C'est parce que les gens ont confondu notebook et ordinateur portable. Un notebook  la base a sert  surfer sur Internet, et c'est pratiquement tout.
> 
> La plupart ont achet un notebook parce que c'tait petit et mignon ("in" quoi), mais ils ont essay de remplacer leurs ordinateurs portables avec (donc utilisation des mmes logiciels que sous le Windows familial, etc...). Et c'est l que a a foir.
> 
> Quand vous achetez un GPS par exemple ou un autre appareil spcialis, vous ne vous souciez pas (ou peu) de l'OS non, vu que l'usage de cet appareil est bien spcifique? En revanche si vous achetez un ordinateur portable, vous voulez garder la compatibilit avec tous vos logiciels...
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs pour la mme raison que les processeurs autre que x86 peinent  s'imposer dans ce march, alors qu'ils cotent moins cher et consomment moins de ressources (ce qui pourrait tirer les prix vers le bas)


(a c'est du dterrage de post  ::P: )

C'est vrai, les gens n'achtent pas forcment les produits correspondants  leurs besoins. Il suffit d'aller faire un tour  la Fnac pour parfois se rendre compte qu'un vendeur peut conseiller n'importe quoi.

Par contre, pour ce qui est des x86, ce n'est pas vritablement exact tant donn que l'architecture amd/x64 est compatible avec les applis 32 bits.
Et puis maintenant, de plus en plus de machines sont vendus avec 4 Go de RAM se qui oblige les vendeurs  installer des OS 64 bits avec le processeur adquat.

----------


## kain_tn

> (a c'est du dterrage de post )


Hh  ::): 




> Par contre, pour ce qui est des x86, ce n'est pas vritablement exact tant donn que l'architecture amd/x64 est compatible avec les applis 32 bits.
> Et puis maintenant, de plus en plus de machines sont vendus avec 4 Go de RAM se qui oblige les vendeurs  installer des OS 64 bits avec le processeur adquat.


Oui enfin je parlais des x86 et compatibles bien sr, par opposition  des processeurs de type ARM par exemple, ou du Tegra  :;):

----------


## guigz2000

113.113   .... LOL

XP a 8 ans..C'est un putain de bon OS,je suis d'accord.Maintenant je suis sous 7 et il est pour moi le meilleur des windows (j'irais meme jusqu'a dire OS).

Il est stable et hyper agrable a utiliser.Il y en a qui disent qu'il manque des trucs,je vois pas trop quoi (a part le mini mediaplayer dans la barre de tache et une animation pour voir l'activite du net).C'est un OS,je lui demande juste d'etre reactif et de faire bien fonctionner mes logiciels,et la j'ai zero problemes.Effectivement certains drivers manquent mais bon,pour l'imprimante ou la webcam qui ont 5 ans,je vois pas trop en quoi c'est grave.
Pour ce qui est du 64 bits,si tu utilise photoshop,tu y viendras tot ou tard.En 32 bits,tu es limit a 3Go de ram et pour des projets avec de trs grosses photos,ca peux servir.

Pour ce qui est des netbooks sous linux,la plupart des gens veulent pouvoir avoir du support professionnel pour leur OS.Installer des drivers simplement,installer les logiciels dont ils ont l'habitude et trouver des solutions a leurs problemes sans avoir a aller sur un IRC et parler a des informaticiens qui s'enervent parce qu'ils savent pas installer et configurer wine ou utiliser un terminal.En plus, souvent les netbooks sont un ordinateur d'appoint pour un desktop ou un vrai portable sous Windows.Aucun interet de s'emmerder avec une distribution linux exotique qui ne pourra pas forcement evoluer  (qu'en est il de linpus lite sur aspire one ou de la distribution sur les eeepc maintenant?)

Concernant la vente lie,on sait d'ou ca viens...Les constructeurs veulent un produit unique avec un support fourni par une grosse boite et des drivers certifis qui feront fonctionner la machine a 100%.Ils ont pas a se faire chier a avoir un service compliqu de maintenance et ils sont sur que tous leurs pc marcheront de la meme maniere.Si ils doivent avoir 4 mecs au lieu d'un au SAV pour expliquer a bobone comment installer wine ou comment compiler un driver et entretenir une distribution,ca coute trop cher.En plus,si le driver existe pas,ils prennent le risque de voir le pc revenir  en magasin parce que "la webcam marche pas".

----------


## DeVit

> Microsoft s'tiole en nous laissant croire que W7 est novateur parce qu'il est nouveau. Or, pour moi qui suis encore sous XP (!), aucune tentation ne m'treint  passer sous W7: les tableaux comparatifs que vient d'en dresser Microsoft sont ...mensongers ou inutiles! Dans 5 ans,  l'avnement de W8, je gagerai que d'autres OS hors Microsoft auront merg et seront autrement novateurs


Merci, merci, merci et merci.
a fait du bien de lire quelqu'un qui partage la mme exprience. Moi aussi je suis rest sur XP et ai t trs du des soit-disantes innovations de MS.
On est en 2010 et on cherche toujours l'information par mots-cl, la plupart des formats sont encore propritaires, les standards se tirent dans les pattes, tout le monde fait son machin dans son coin, se plagie, et finalement hormis un nouveau design pour la barre des tches et des restrictions/protections de plus en plus affligeantes pour l'utilisateur lambda, on n'y gagne rien.

Bien sr il y aura toujours les geeks pour voir ce que 90% ne voit pas et n'a que faire, mais la ralit c'est que quand on cherche simplement  consulter ses mails, surfer, couter de la musique et ventuellement plonger les mains dans le cambouis pour des choses plus compliques (cration web, rseau, scurit, stabilit), XP suffit amplement, et question ergonomie MAC n'a jamais t gal.
Et quand il s'agit simplement de se constituer un PC aux ptits oignons, tous les OS se valent dans leur degr de complexit et d'imperfections, sans compter que la majorit des gens, et donc des dveloppeurs informatique, sont maladivement contre toute forme de perfection et enchanent les dfauts et ngligences qui frlent parfois le ridicule. Combien de temps perdons-nous chaque jour  endosser la fonction d'informaticien alors qu'on n'est pas form pour a, afin de chercher comment faire un truc si vident que les auteurs des softs n'y ont pas pens?
Combien de temps perdons-nous  chercher des lments de rponse sur un web bordlique,  se manger des rteaux sous prtexte de gratuit et de mise  disposition altruiste, quand a n'est pas des bobards de SAV qui ne dbouchent bien souvent que sur des promesses?

Je passe la moiti de mon temps PC  chercher des solutions  des problmes de crash, de compatibilit,  chercher des applis pour faire des trucs,  chercher des applis pour corriger certains dfauts ou manques d'autres applis, bref...

W7 n'a strictement rien chang  cel, et toutes les pubs MS confirme, de part leur ridicule (Ballmer frise souvent la surexcitation suspecte, hum hum, oui a rapporte d'tre PDG d'une multinationale on sait), que la qute n'est pas celle de l'innovation relle mais de la rponse  une conomie de march (technologies dont la majorit des utilisateurs n'a que cure, orient jeux ou dveloppement).
Oui videmment a avance, mais pas dans le sens pdagogique et ergonomique qu'on attend.




> Quant  la comparaison XP/Seven soit-disant mensongre : as-tu seulement essay Seven avant de sortir pareille nerie ?


Perso j'ai essay.
Hormis les effets de fentre, je trouve certains trucs hallucinant de btise et de mauvais got, comme les espce de cadre transparents sur les icones du bureau, les fentres intempestive avertissant que tel ou tel truc est protg pour notre bien-tre, les alias qui ne font rien d'autre que nous paumer et nous rendre incertain de o se trouve vraiment les donnes.

Quel gain j'ai  passer  W7? Hormis DX10 pour les jeux? Mon PC avec XP tourne  merveille, je joue aux jeux les plus rcents, je le connais comme ma poche, je gre les crises, j'ai une bonne collection d'applis pour le rparer, des milliers de bookmarks  son sujet, quel intrt de faire un tabula rasa?

Je veux bien qu'on m'explique, sans rancune.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> et question ergonomie MAC n'a jamais t gal.


Tu aurais presque pu tre crdible...   ::ccool::

----------


## Rams7s

> la ralit c'est que quand on cherche simplement  consulter ses mails, surfer, couter de la musique et ventuellement plonger les mains dans le cambouis pour des choses plus compliques (cration web, rseau, scurit, stabilit), XP suffit amplement, et question ergonomie MAC n'a jamais t gal.
> Combien de temps perdons-nous chaque jour  endosser la fonction d'informaticien alors qu'on n'est pas form pour a, afin de chercher comment faire un truc si vident que les auteurs des softs n'y ont pas pens?
> Combien de temps perdons-nous  chercher des lments de rponse sur un web bordlique,  se manger des rteaux sous prtexte de gratuit et de mise  disposition altruiste, quand a n'est pas des bobards de SAV qui ne dbouchent bien souvent que sur des promesses?
> 
> Perso j'ai essay.
> Hormis les effets de fentre, je trouve certains trucs hallucinant de btise et de mauvais got, comme les espce de cadre transparents sur les icones du bureau, les fentres intempestive avertissant que tel ou tel truc est protg pour notre bien-tre, les alias qui ne font rien d'autre que nous paumer et nous rendre incertain de o se trouve vraiment les donnes.
> 
> Quel gain j'ai  passer  W7? Hormis DX10 pour les jeux? Mon PC avec XP tourne  merveille, je joue aux jeux les plus rcents, je le connais comme ma poche, je gre les crises, j'ai une bonne collection d'applis pour le rparer, des milliers de bookmarks  son sujet, quel intrt de faire un tabula rasa?
> 
> Je veux bien qu'on m'explique, sans rancune.


De mon point de vue il apporte quand meme 2 ou 3 choses tres agreables.
Consulter le mails, surfer c'est pareil partout. Donc bon...
Ecouter de la musique: les librairies, c'est juste genial, ca faisait longtemps que j'attendais ca. Suffit de configurer en 3 clicks, et dans un unique dossier, on centralise les fichiers de x dossiers. Genre, le disque dur est allume on voit la musique dessus, eteint ben on voit pas. Pareil pour le pc du copain en wifi. Tout ca sans aller se ballader dans 5 dossiers differents.
Perso, je le trouve assez pratique pour les petits tracas du quotidien.  (on a ce qu'on merite aussi, si on touche a tout forcement ca marche moins bien  ::aie:: )L'utilitaire de reparation est devenu utile, reseau je trouve ca kif-kif Xp. Ah non, les user-groups permettent de faire un partage facilement. Pas besoin de se mettre sous le meme groupe de travail. Securite, toussa toussa moi l'UAC ne me dit rien. Peut-etre que je m'en sert mal? Pourtant il est au niveau maximum. Mais voila, je m'amuse pas a changer la frequence des backups ou des analyses antivirus planifiees tous les jours. Franchement, a part pour installer un truc ou faire des maj il reste tranquille. Les seules fenetres intempestive que je vois, c'est avast. :;): 

Dans l'utilisation quotidienne, faire windows+fleche, je trouve que franchement, ne pas l'avoir je perds du temps et ca m'enerve. Petit detail ergonomique qui change la vie, comme utiliser la barre de recherche presente partout (demarrer, ou dans les dossiers) ou (enfin) pouvoir choisir avec les fleches du clavier quelle appli on veut quand on fait alt tab.

L'interet de changer? Aucun si t'es content de ce que t'as. ::roll::  Surtout que si t'as tout pleins d'utilitaires et de favoris sur _customiser son OS_ c'est que t'en as besoin.  :;): 
Apres, c'est comme tout, etre un boss de la vie d'un truc vieux de 8ans c'est pratique. Mais un jour faudra passer l'etape, meme si c'etait mieux avant.

Ps: Perso, je trouve que critiquer l'UAC c'est un peu absurde. Qui se plaint de devoir faire sudo sous linux? Pas grand monde.

----------


## trenton

> Pour ce qui est des netbooks sous linux,la plupart des gens veulent pouvoir avoir du support professionnel pour leur OS.


Oh, voil un scoop, pour toi, rien que pour toi : Red Hat vend du support, Canonical vend du support, Novell vend du support, Mandriva vend du support, la comunaut offre du support (et pas besoin d'avoir un bac +10 en IRC pour aller a une install party, c'est accessible  tout le monde). Et il y en a d'autres, qui offrent du support sur une distribution GNU-Linux. 




> Installer des drivers simplement,


Quoi de plus simple, quand les drivers sont inclus directement dans le noyau et qu'il n'y a rien a tlcharger ?





> Concernant la vente lie,on sait d'ou ca viens...Les constructeurs veulent un produit unique avec un support fourni par une grosse boite et des drivers certifis qui feront fonctionner la machine a 100%.


C'est quoi le rapport avec la vente lie ? La vente lie, c'est par exemple : "j'ai dj une licence Windows, je veux pouvoir ne pas en payer une deuxime quand j'achte mon ordi", quel rapport avec ce que tu dis ? Si quelqu'un met autre chose que Windows, le constructeur n'ai jamais tenu d'offrir un support sur les logiciels qu'ils n'ont pas vendus, tu connais mal le sujet on dirait...




> En plus,si le driver existe pas,ils prennent le risque de voir le pc revenir  en magasin parce que "la webcam marche pas".


a c'est leur problme : si ils font des produits qui ne conviennent pas aux clients qui veulent utiliser le systme de leur choix, ils doivent en assumer les consquences.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oh, voil un scoop, pour toi, rien que pour toi : Red Hat vend du support, Canonical vend du support, Novell vend du support, Mandriva vend du support, la comunaut offre du support (et pas besoin d'avoir un bac +10 en IRC pour aller a une install party, c'est accessible  tout le monde). Et il y en a d'autres, qui offrent du support sur une distribution GNU-Linux.


J'en conclus que d'un cot, on a une socit mchante qui vend son OS et offre un support technique, et de l'autre des gentilles socits qui offrent leur OS et vendent leur support... Je ne suis pas sr que l'on soit gagnant, finalement !  :;): 
Quant  la comunaut offre du support je prfre en rire que de rpondre ! ::?: 



> Quoi de plus simple, quand les drivers sont inclus directement dans le noyau et qu'il n'y a rien a tlcharger ?


Et si le driver n'est pas inclus ? Hein ? Non parce que faut pas rver non plus. Et puis, le matos qui est sorti un mois ou deux aprs la distri ? Hum ?





> C'est quoi le rapport avec la vente lie ? La vente lie, c'est par exemple : "j'ai dj une licence Windows, je veux pouvoir ne pas en payer une deuxime quand j'achte mon ordi", quel rapport avec ce que tu dis ? Si quelqu'un met autre chose que Windows, le constructeur n'ai jamais tenu d'offrir un support sur les logiciels qu'ils n'ont pas vendus, tu connais mal le sujet on dirait...


Pour la vente lie, je suis d'accord que l'on devrait avoir le choix d'acheter le PC avec ou sans OS. Pour ce qui est du j'ai dj une licence Windows, et il faut que j'en rachte une autre, je dirais que si tu achtes un PC AVEC l'OS, tu n'achtes qu'une version OEM lie au matriel et non pas une licence complte, donc, c'est  toi de savoir ce que tu achtes !
Pour ce qui est de la garantie, je comprend parfaitement les constructeurs. D'ailleurs, je ne connais pas beaucoup de mtier dans lequel un fabricant garantirait ses produits si l'acheteur le modifie  ::roll:: 




> a c'est leur problme : si ils font des produits qui ne conviennent pas aux clients qui veulent utiliser le systme de leur choix, ils doivent en assumer les consquences.


Ben, oui, c'est pour cela que nous sommes confronts en masse,  des offres de PC avec Windows OEM inclus car, les constructeurs et les vendeurs, ne veulent pas tre em****ds par des retours incessants de clients qui n'ont pas russit  compiler le pilote de leur WebCam (pourtant une excellente WebCam, qui fonctionne parfaitement chez mon voisin... Ha oui, lui il a Windows !  ::roll::  )

----------


## trenton

> J'en conclus que d'un cot, on a une socit mchante qui vend son OS et offre un support technique, et de l'autre des gentilles socits qui offrent leur OS et vendent leur support... Je ne suis pas sr que l'on soit gagnant, finalement !


Tu conclues un peu vite, moi je dis juste que c'est pas parce que le logiciel est gratuit que tu peux pas avoir de support professionnel, contrairement  ce qui a t prtendu. Je rtablie juste une vrit indiscutable.




> Quant  la comunaut offre du support je prfre en rire que de rpondre !


Tu peux rire si tu veux, mais aujourd'hui il est facile de trouver quelqu'un qui t'installe gratuitement GNU-Linux sur ton ordi. Tu peux pas en dire autant de Windows ou de Mac OS.




> Et si le driver n'est pas inclus ? Hein ? Non parce que faut pas rver non plus. Et puis, le matos qui est sorti un mois ou deux aprs la distri ? Hum ?


L c'est pareil pour tout le monde : si y'a pas de driver, c'est compliqu. 




> Pour ce qui est du j'ai dj une licence Windows, et il faut que j'en rachte une autre, je dirais que si tu achtes un PC AVEC l'OS, tu n'achtes qu'une version OEM lie au matriel et non pas une licence complte, donc, c'est  toi de savoir ce que tu achtes !


OEM ou pas, si j'ai dj une licence valide j'ai pas envie d'en achet une nouvelle, mme si elle est OEM.




> Pour ce qui est de la garantie, je comprend parfaitement les constructeurs. D'ailleurs, je ne connais pas beaucoup de mtier dans lequel un fabricant garantirait ses produits si l'acheteur le modifie


Il n'est pas question de modifier l'ordinateur, il est question d'installer un programme. Si tu installes Firefox sur ton ordi, tu perds la garantie toi ? 




> Ben, oui, c'est pour cela que nous sommes confronts en masse,  des offres de PC avec Windows OEM inclus car, les constructeurs et les vendeurs, ne veulent pas tre em****ds par des retours incessants de clients qui n'ont pas russit  compiler le pilote de leur WebCam (pourtant une excellente WebCam, qui fonctionne parfaitement chez mon voisin... Ha oui, lui il a Windows !  )


Pourquoi ils font pas juste des drivers libres si c'est a le problme ? Surtout que c'est gratuit les drivers pour Linux...

----------


## Barsy

> Tu peux rire si tu veux, mais aujourd'hui il est facile de trouver quelqu'un qui t'installe gratuitement GNU-Linux sur ton ordi. Tu peux pas en dire autant de Windows ou de Mac OS.


Vraiment ?  :8O:  :8O: 

Peux-tu nous donner l'adresse/numro/site web d'un tel service ?

----------


## stardeath

> Il n'est pas question de modifier l'ordinateur, il est question d'installer un programme. Si tu installes Firefox sur ton ordi, tu perds la garantie toi ?


les constructeurs te vendent une config comprenant du hard et du soft, test pour tre sur que a marche, avec des pilotes qu'ils te fournissent, donc oui tu modifies si tu installes autre chose (je prcise surtout la modification de l'os, bien que a vaut aussi avec moindre mesure pour n'importe quelle installation de soft).




> Pourquoi ils font pas juste des drivers libres si c'est a le problme ? Surtout que c'est gratuit les drivers pour Linux...


mais c'est quoi cette manie de ramener tout au libre, on croirait une secte, a devient mga gavant.

----------


## Lyche

> mais c'est quoi cette manie de ramener tout au libre, on croirait une secte, a devient mga gavant.


Parce que c'est gratuit voyons, il le dit lui mme. trenton fait partis de ces dveloppeurs qui vivent de code et de remerciements sans demander de rmunration.

----------


## trenton

> Vraiment ? 
> 
> Peux-tu nous donner l'adresse/numro/site web d'un tel service ?


La cit des sciences  Paris. Tiens, vas-y ce week-end pour voir !

----------


## trenton

> Parce que c'est gratuit voyons, il le dit lui mme. trenton fait partis de ces dveloppeurs qui vivent de code et de remerciements sans demander de rmunration.


Ah bon ? Je sais pas ou tu as vu a.

----------


## Barsy

> La cit des sciences  Paris. Tiens, vas-y ce week-end pour voir !


Je ne vois pas le rapport entre une convention Ubuntu et le fait "_de trouver quelqu'un qui t'installe gratuitement GNU-Linux sur ton ordi_"...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu conclues un peu vite, moi je dis juste que c'est pas parce que le logiciel est gratuit que tu peux pas avoir de support professionnel, contrairement  ce qui a t prtendu. Je rtablie juste une vrit indiscutable.


Et moi, je te demande dans quelle mesure, on peut parler de gratuit, si on fait payer le support (surtout quand on donne un produit sur lequel il est reconnue de tous, que 99% de gens ne pourront s'en sortir seul) ?





> Tu peux rire si tu veux, mais aujourd'hui il est facile de trouver quelqu'un qui t'installe gratuitement GNU-Linux sur ton ordi. Tu peux pas en dire autant de Windows ou de Mac OS.


Ben, je le fais avec Windows pour mes amis...  ::ccool:: 





> L c'est pareil pour tout le monde : si y'a pas de driver, c'est compliqu.


100% des appareils sortent avec un pilote pour Windows... Et combien avec un pilote pour Linux ( sans parler du risque ce ne soit pas le bon Linux) ?




> OEM ou pas, si j'ai dj une licence valide j'ai pas envie d'en achet une nouvelle, mme si elle est OEM.


Si tu as une licence valide (non OEM) pourquoi achtes-tu un PC avec une licence OEM incluse ? 





> Il n'est pas question de modifier l'ordinateur, il est question d'installer un programme. Si tu installes Firefox sur ton ordi, tu perds la garantie toi ?


Je ne pense pas que la garantie saute si tu installes Firefox, mais plutt si tu changes d'OS, l'OS n'est pas tout  fait un logiciel comme les autres, je pensais que m'adressant  un informaticien, tu le savais ! 




> Pourquoi ils font pas juste des drivers libres si c'est a le problme ? Surtout que c'est gratuit les drivers pour Linux...


*stardeath* a parfaitement retranscrit le fond de ma pense sur le sujet !




> La cit des sciences  Paris. Tiens, vas-y ce week-end pour voir !


Bah, oui, c'est cool, je vais devoir me taper 400 bornes pour me faire installer un OS dont personne ne pourra me dpanner par la suite. C'est gratuit... a cote juste un bras pour le voyage + hotel + restau  ::ccool::

----------


## zul

Le support est optionel. La majorit des utilisateurs n'ont pas besoin de support. Le vrai support de MS ne vient pas vraiment avec le prix de base d'une licence OEM hein  ::): . Le systme est gratuit, la documentation est l, les sources sont l.




> 100% des appareils sortent avec un pilote pour Windows... Et combien avec un pilote pour Linux ( sans parler du risque ce ne soit pas le bon Linux) ?


L'autre jour, j'ai achet une carte pci netgear wg311v3 wifi. Devine quoi, pas de support windows 7 dcent.  L'erreur retourn par le driver est "document" par Netgear, mais aucune correction, et aucun espoir rapide de voir la carte fonctionne. Leur solution : passer  win7 32bits et pas dpasser les 4Go de ram. Merci netgear. Paralllement, la carte fonctionne parfaitement sur les divers BSD que fait tourner cette mme machine (en 64bits, avec toute sa ram). Divers matriels un peu vieux n'ont plus de support dans win7. Ils sont pourtant pleinenement fonctionnels mais je dois les jeter ? Sinon le "bon" linux, y'a pas tellement de problme lorsqu'on ne livre pas un blob binaire. 




> Si tu as une licence valide (non OEM) pourquoi achtes-tu un PC avec une licence OEM incluse ?


Parce que vente force (oui tu va me parler des petits assembleurs, patati patata, je croyais qu'on parlait de Mr tlm).

Sinon tu trouvera surement un LUG (Linux User Group) plus prt de chez toi. Aprs de l'intrt rel des LUGs, je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu.

Pour que l'OS soit un programme rellement diffrents des autres, bof. Les problmes les plus graves viennent gnralement de drivers dficients, non fournis par Microsoft. Et personnellement, pour hacker dans un noyau libre, je n'ai jamais grill de hardware. Donc bon, la garantie hardware li au systme, bof. Mauvaise foi quand tu nous tiens  ::): 


Sinon c'est trs bien pour eux qu'ils aient fait pleins de profits. Et que leurs produits deviennent moins mauvais  ::): .

----------


## dams78

> J'en conclus que d'un cot, on a une socit mchante qui vend son OS et offre un support technique, et de l'autre des gentilles socits qui offrent leur OS et vendent leur support... Je ne suis pas sr que l'on soit gagnant, finalement ! 
> Quant  la comunaut offre du support je prfre en rire que de rpondre !


Microsoft offre du support? Vous avez dj appel la hot line de Microsoft?

Le support (de l'diteur) n'est jamais gratuit, qu'on soit dans du libre ou dans du propritaire. Vous tes quasiment tous professionnel de l'informatique donc vous tes bien au courant des cots du support d'IBM et autre fournisseur. Aprs selon les outils il peut y avoir une communaut derrire, l a peut tre intressant pour un particulier mais pour un professionnel bien sr que le support technique va rentrer dans son budget.

Maintenant oui le cot d'un logiciel open source est nul, c'est un fait c'est tout. Aprs a veut pas dire que le support va tre plus important, c'est quelque chose de totalement diffrent.

----------


## dams78

> Et moi, je te demande dans quelle mesure, on peut parler de gratuit, si on fait payer le support (surtout quand on donne un produit sur lequel il est reconnue de tous, que 99% de gens ne pourront s'en sortir seul) ?


Le support et le produit n'ont une fois de plus rien  voir. J'utilise Debian je n'ai jamais rien pay pour!!! Maintenant tu dis qu'on ne peux pas s'en sortir tout seul, heuuu tu connais beaucoup de produit informatique o l'on peut s'en sortir tout seul?

----------


## trenton

> Et moi, je te demande dans quelle mesure, on peut parler de gratuit, si on fait payer le support (surtout quand on donne un produit sur lequel il est reconnue de tous, que 99% de gens ne pourront s'en sortir seul) ?


Reconnu de tous ? Non, moi je reconnais pas. Je connais des gens qui sont pas dous avec l'informatique, et qui utilisent GNOME au quotidient sans avoir besoin de support. Aprs, si tu as besoin de support, tu payes, o est le problme ? Tu payes pour un vrai service, pas pour un truc qui a dj t rentabilis un million de fois.

Et  vrai dire, je connais absolument personne qui ait un jour appel Microsoft (ou une boite) pour obtenir de l'aide sur poste client : je dis pas que a existe pas, mais bien souvent, on fait plutt appel au collgue quand "Outlook veux pas envoyer mon email"




> Ben, je le fais avec Windows pour mes amis...


Justement, je parles pas des amis l. Je parles d'une communauts d'utilisateurs.




> 100% des appareils sortent avec un pilote pour Windows...


Non c'est faux.




> Et combien avec un pilote pour Linux ( sans parler du risque ce ne soit pas le bon Linux) ?


100% de celles qui sont vendues avec, c'est juste une question de volont de la part du constructeur.




> Si tu as une licence valide (non OEM) pourquoi achtes-tu un PC avec une licence OEM incluse ?


Parce que j'en trouve pas sans qui me convienne, mais que je veux quand mme un ordinateur ?




> Je ne pense pas que la garantie saute si tu installes Firefox, mais plutt si tu changes d'OS, l'OS n'est pas tout  fait un logiciel comme les autres, je pensais que m'adressant  un informaticien, tu le savais !


C'est plutt au niveau des drivers qu'il peut y avoir des problmes, pas au niveau de l'OS.




> Bah, oui, c'est cool, je vais devoir me taper 400 bornes pour me faire installer un OS dont personne ne pourra me dpanner par la suite. C'est gratuit... a cote juste un bras pour le voyage + hotel + restau


C'est pas parce que a se fait  Paris que a se fait pas ailleurs.

Enfin, je vois que tu utilises la mthodes Microsoft pour montrer que Windows c'est moins cher que GNU-Linux... Whaooo !

----------


## stardeath

> Reconnu de tous ? Non, moi je reconnais pas. Je connais des gens qui sont pas dous avec l'informatique, et qui utilisent GNOME au quotidient sans avoir besoin de support. Aprs, si tu as besoin de support, tu payes, o est le problme ? Tu payes pour un vrai service, pas pour un truc qui a dj t rentabilis un million de fois.


ha bon, par ce que l'os que tu dmarres au quotidien, c'est du poulet, chez moi a mrite autant que tu paies que le support.

----------


## Lyche

En faite, ce qui embte trenton, c'est que les entreprises continuent  se faire du fric avec un produit dj rentabilis.. Cependant, les entreprises ne sont pas des oeuvres Charitatives elles ont besoin de gagner de l'argent pour investir dans la recherche pour faire de l'innovation pour payer les dveloppeur pour la nouvelle mouture de leur logiciel/OS...

----------


## CUCARACHA

Salut,

A tous ceux qui participent  cette discussion et qui trouvent annormal que l'ont fasse payer le support, les licences ou les deux ?

Vous accepteriez de travailler gratuit si on publie vos crations ? Si oui, envoyez moi vos CV...

Avez-vous ide de ce que cote les logiciels que vous utilisez ?

J'avais discut avec le product manager de Visual Studio Team System, il m'avait dit que son quipe comptait 740 personnes !

En imaginant que ces personnes gagnent le smic, rien que leur salaire avaoisinerait le million d'euros mensuel. Etant donne que le cycle de fabrication des applications MS est d'environ 18 mois. Faites la somme.... Ajoutez le prix des locaux, du matos, des formations, des cafs des pains au chocolat et des pizzas... Ca fait beaucoup d'argent.

Bien sur qu'ils gagnent de l'argent mais ca n'est pas parcequ'ils sont malhontes, c'est juste qu'ils crent les meilleurs produits.

J'ajoute que Steeve Balmer est bien plus rationnel et pragmatique que Bill Gates. Mme si Steeve est un peu barj de temps en temps, je pense qu'il est bien meilleur comme dirigeant que Bill Gates. Ce qui est rigolo c'est qu'il ne gagne pas beaucoup en comparaison des grands patrons de notre cac 40...

++

Laurent

----------


## trenton

> ha bon, par ce que l'os que tu dmarres au quotidien, c'est du poulet, chez moi a mrite autant que tu paies que le support.


Je dis pas que a mrite pas d'tre pay, je dis que le modle conomique est pas le bon, pas quitable. Libre ne veux pas dire gratuit.

Vouloir un modle conomique juste, a veux pas dire avoir tout gratuit, ne confondez pas tout.

----------


## stardeath

bah je vois surtout que les critiques sont diriges vers les boites qui font payer leurs logiciels, dsol de voir un amalgame quand on me l'apporte sur un plateau.

de plus a n'empche en rien ce que tu condamnes, pour l'exemple des pilotes, mme si les pilotes sont libres, s'ils n'existent pas pour ta plateforme, tu l'as dans l'os tout pareil.

----------


## dams78

> Je dis pas que a mrite pas d'tre pay, je dis que le modle conomique est pas le bon, pas quitable. Libre ne veux pas dire gratuit.


Bah si Libre veut dire gratuit, tu ne payes pas pour utiliser le logiciel, os...

Aprs il y a le support, mais a c'est un service. D'ailleurs a peut tre l'installation du logiciel, dveloppement d'une spcificit, etc... Mais le logiciel en lui mme ne cote rien.

----------


## trenton

> bah je vois surtout que les critiques sont diriges vers les boites qui font payer leurs logiciels, dsol de voir un amalgame quand on me l'apporte sur un plateau.


C'est pas un problme qu'une boite fasse payer ses logiciels, tant qu'on m'oblige pas  les acheter...




> de plus a n'empche en rien ce que tu condamnes, pour l'exemple des pilotes, mme si les pilotes sont libres, s'ils n'existent pas pour ta plateforme, tu l'as dans l'os tout pareil.


Si le pilote est libre, les developpeurs de systmes alternatifs peuvent facilement les adapt aux systme qu'ils dveloppent, dj qu'ils y arrivent en faisant de la rtro-ingnierie




> Bah si Libre veut dire gratuit, tu ne payes pas pour utiliser le logiciel, os...
> 
> Aprs il y a le support, mais a c'est un service. D'ailleurs a peut tre l'installation du logiciel, dveloppement d'une spcificit, etc... Mais le logiciel en lui mme ne cote rien.


Rien n'interdit de vendre un logiciel libre. Et comme on dit, le logiciel libre est gratuit une fois qu'il a t pay.

----------


## stardeath

personne ne t'oblige  acheter les logiciels ... la mme rengaine quoi ...

concernant le pilote, je sens la confusion entre libre et open source ...

----------


## dams78

> Rien n'interdit de vendre un logiciel libre. Et comme on dit, le logiciel libre est gratuit une fois qu'il a t pay.


Oui c'est vrai tu peux le faire payer, par contre tu peux toujours l'avoir gratuitement.
Par contre je comprend pas la deuxime partie de ta phrase, j'utilise de nombreux logiciel libre sans avoir rien pay.

----------


## FailMan

Microsoft n'a pas vol sa russite, ces chiffres sont le rsultat des ventes de trs bons produits qui gomment un peu les daubes pondues avant.

Windows 7 et son pendant Windows Server 2008, SQL Server 2008, IIS, les technologies .NET, la suite Dynamics, la Xbox 360, IE9... Tous ces produits sont globalement de trs bonne facture et n'ont pas  rougir face  la concurrence. 

On ne pouvait pas en dire autant des dbuts de la Xbox 360 (RROD), Windows Vista, Windows Mobile 6, IE6/7 ...

----------


## trenton

> Oui c'est vrai tu peux le faire payer, par contre tu peux toujours l'avoir gratuitement.


Pas toujours non, tu l'as gratuitement uniquement si quelqu'un qui a une copie veut bien t'en donner une copie.

----------


## trenton

> personne ne t'oblige  acheter les logiciels ...


Quand j'achte un ordinateur, on m'oblige souvent a acheter des logiciels avec.




> concernant le pilote, je sens la confusion entre libre et open source ...


Je sens la confusion entre libre et gratuit

----------


## stardeath

et tu esquives le coup du pilote, qu'il soit libre ou pas, s'il n'existe pas pour ta plateforme, tu l'as dans l'os.

et dans libre, dsol de visiblement te l'apprendre, mais ne pas le payer semble tre un principe ancr dans l'esprit collectif, donc oui libre == gratuit (enfin j'ai pas encore crois un logiciel libre payant, au contraire d'un logiciel open source payant)

----------


## dams78

> Pas toujours non, tu l'as gratuitement uniquement si quelqu'un qui a une copie veut bien t'en donner une copie.


C'est un peu ambigu j'avoue, mais un extrait de wikipedia :



> La Free Software Foundation tablit et maintient depuis une dfinition du logiciel libre base sur quatre liberts[6] :
> 
>     * Libert 0 : La libert d'excuter le programme  pour tous les usages ;
>     * Libert 1 : La libert d'tudier le fonctionnement du programme  ce qui suppose l'accs au code source ;
>     * Libert 2 : La libert de redistribuer des copies  ce qui comprend la libert de donner ou de vendre des copies ;
>     * Libert 3 : La libert d'amliorer le programme et de publier ses amliorations  ce qui suppose, l encore, l'accs au code source.


Alors est ce que avoir accs au code veut dire pouvoir tlcharger le soft... Techniquement c'est possible en tout cas

----------


## FailMan

> Alors est ce que avoir accs au code veut dire pouvoir tlcharger le soft... Techniquement c'est possible en tout cas


Ben si tu as accs au code, tu peux le compiler, non ?

----------


## dams78

> Ben si tu as accs au code, tu peux le compiler, non ?


Oui c'est bien ce que je disais, c'est techniquement possible.

----------


## trenton

> et tu esquives le coup du pilote, qu'il soit libre ou pas, s'il n'existe pas pour ta plateforme, tu l'as dans l'os.


Ben non, si il est libre (ou si les spcifications sont publiques), tu peux dvelopper ou faire dvelopp le driver pour ton systme plus simplement que si il n'est pas libre.




> C'est un peu ambigu j'avoue, mais un extrait de wikipedia :
> 
> Alors est ce que avoir accs au code veut dire pouvoir tlcharger le soft... Techniquement c'est possible en tout cas


Je te renvois a la faq sur les licences de la FSF, et notamment : 

http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq....bilityToPublic

----------


## FailMan

> Ben non, si il est libre (ou si les spcifications sont publiques), tu peux dvelopper ou faire dvelopp le driver pour ton systme plus simplement que si il n'est pas libre.


Donc tu l'as dans l'OS.

C'est pas  la porte de tout le monde de dvelopper son driver ou encore le faire dvelopper, les gens ont certainement autre chose  faire que de s'occuper de la demande de trois pleupleus pour peu que ta carte graphique soit peu connue (car on entend souvent les gens pester l-dessus).

----------


## trenton

> Donc tu l'as dans l'OS.
> 
> C'est pas  la porte de tout le monde de dvelopper son driver ou encore le faire dvelopper, les gens ont certainement autre chose  faire que de s'occuper de la demande de trois pleupleus pour peu que ta carte graphique soit peu connue (car on entend souvent les gens pester l-dessus).


Celui qui fait dvelopp un driver, en gnrale, c'est pas l'utilisateur finale, c'est Canonical ou Novell par exemple...

----------


## FailMan

Ben ils ont jamais dvelopp de driver pour mon chipset graphique ...

----------


## trenton

> Ben ils ont jamais dvelopp de driver pour mon chipset graphique ...


Ben envoi leur un email, avec les specs de ton matos ou le driver libre pour Windows...

----------


## FailMan

Y'a pas de driver libre pour Windows, c'est un Intel.

Ah, tu vas me reprocher de pas avoir acheter un PC avec du hardware libre, c'est a ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## trenton

> Y'a pas de driver libre pour Windows, c'est un Intel.
> 
> Ah, tu vas me reprocher de pas avoir acheter un PC avec du hardware libre, c'est a ?


Non, je te reproche rien. a montre juste que le fait qu'un driver soit libre ou pas, a change tout.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Microsoft offre du support? Vous avez dj appel la hot line de Microsoft?


Oui, pourquoi ?




> Maintenant oui le cot d'un logiciel open source est nul, c'est un fait c'est tout. Aprs a veut pas dire que le support va tre plus important, c'est quelque chose de totalement diffrent.


Libre = gratuit ? Ha bon !  ::aie:: 




> Quand j'achte un ordinateur, on m'oblige souvent a acheter des logiciels avec.


Ben, c'est bte pour toi. Moi, soit j'achete les logiciels que je veux, soit, quand j'achete je suis conscient des logiciels qui sont inclus dans l'offre.
Quand on nous dit que de plus en plus de gens sortent de l'cole sans savoir lire, on peut en voir ici les drives ! 




> Ben non, si il est libre (ou si les spcifications sont publiques), tu peux dvelopper ou faire dvelopp le driver pour ton systme plus simplement que si il n'est pas libre.


C'est tellement facile que je vais demander  ma mamie de me le compiler (bon elle a par d'ordi, mais a ne devrait pas poser de problme, si c'est libre)  :8-): 





> Celui qui fait dvelopp un driver, en gnrale, c'est pas l'utilisateur finale, c'est Canonical ou Novell par exemple...


HA, bon, c'est pas ta mamie ? Bon, ben je vais leur envoy. J'espre qu'ils vont faire vite, hein !  ::mouarf:: 




> Ben ils ont jamais dvelopp de driver pour mon chipset graphique ...


 ::calim2::  Ben, alors et ma carte Wifi, ils vont pas le faire non plus ?  ::calim2:: 




> Ben envoi leur un email, avec les specs de ton matos ou le driver libre pour Windows...


Ha, ben voila, la solution...
Heu, tu peux m'indiquer ou je trouve les specs de mon matos, et l'adresse mail ou l'envoyer... Merci.

----------


## trenton

> Ben, c'est bte pour toi. Moi, soit j'achete les logiciels que je veux, soit, quand j'achete je suis conscient des logiciels qui sont inclus dans l'offre.


Oh, comme c'est mignon, depuis tout ce temps qu'on en parle, il a toujours pas compris le principe de la vente lie... Oh la la, c'est un sujet bien trop compliqu...




> Heu, tu peux m'indiquer ou je trouve les specs de mon matos, et l'adresse mail ou l'envoyer... Merci.


Contacte le fabricant de ton matriel, si il est un minimum srieux, il doit pouvoir te donner a, sinon, change de fabricant. De rien !

----------


## dams78

> Oui, pourquoi ?


Parce que j'en ai jamais entendus parl, n'tant pas un grand connaisseur de Windows quand je vois le nombre de gens qui viennent me casser les c... avec leur Windows qui ne fonctionne pas, je ne pensais pas qu'un tel support existe.
Tu peux me donner plus d'infos, par curiosit a m'intresse.




> Libre = gratuit ? Ha bon !


Apparemment tu peux vendre un logiciel libre, mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que tu dois donner l'accs aux sources. Donc pour moi effectivement Open Source = gratuit. Par contre je pensais que Libre = gratuit mais c'est un peu confus, du coup tu as peut tre un exemple d'un logiciel Libre qui n'est pas gratuit?

----------


## cbleas

Je pense qu'il suffit de lire les autres post pour voir un nombre important de programmes payant mais open source

```

```

----------


## FailMan

Je vais peut-tre dire une ineptie mais :

Un programme peut tre Open Source mais payant, non ?

Par exemple, le programme X est venu  un prix Y. Sur le site, vous pouvez obtenir les sources, cependant la licence du produit vous interdit d'en faire tout autre usage que de la lecture : interdiction de la pomper pour votre propre programme ou pour la compiler et vous faire la copie du programme  l'oeil par exemple.

Est-ce que a peut marcher comme a ?

----------


## stardeath

> Oh, comme c'est mignon, depuis tout ce temps qu'on en parle, il a toujours pas compris le principe de la vente lie... Oh la la, c'est un sujet bien trop compliqu...
> 
> 
> 
> Contacte le fabricant de ton matriel, si il est un minimum srieux, il doit pouvoir te donner a, sinon, change de fabricant. De rien !


"Oh, comme c'est mignon, depuis tout ce temps qu'on en parle, il a toujours pas compris le principe" que quand on cherche vraiment une machine sans os, on la trouve, mais bon, on risque d'entendre la mauvaise foi encore longtemps ...

quant aux specs du matriel, je penserai  demander  amd ou nvidia les specs de leurs cartes graphiques ou encore de creative et leurs cartes sons, je suis sur qu'ils vont me fournir les infos qu'ils considrent confidentielles pour pouvoir faire des pilotes 100% compatibles ...

----------


## trenton

> quand on cherche vraiment une machine sans os, on la trouve


On en trouve une, oui, mais pas forcment celle que l'on veut (sinon personne s'amuserait (sic)  faire un procs aux constructeurs/vendeurs, tu crois pas ?).




> quant aux specs du matriel, je penserai  demander  amd ou nvidia les specs de leurs cartes graphiques ou encore de creative et leurs cartes sons, je suis sur qu'ils vont me fournir les infos qu'ils considrent confidentielles pour pouvoir faire des pilotes 100% compatibles ...


Ben au moins on est d'accord, le problme est du ct des constructeurs.




> du coup tu as peut tre un exemple d'un logiciel Libre qui n'est pas gratuit?


Red Hat Entreprise Linux est loin d'tre gratuit.

----------


## FailMan

> On en trouve une, oui, mais pas forcment celle que l'on veut.


Moi non plus parfois je trouve pas le produit de mes rves, et j'en fais pas des procs.

----------


## dams78

> Je pense qu'il suffit de lire les autres post pour voir un nombre important de programmes payant mais open source
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Si je prend l'exemple de MySql il est possible de le tlcharger gratuitement. Je l'ai d'ailleurs sur mon pc, il se met  jour rgulirement et j'ai rien pay ni rien fait dillgal pour l'obtenir. Quelqu'un en sait plus sur ses tarifs justement?

Pour la machine payante d'Oracle, sera-t-elle distribue sous licence Open Source? Au quel cas l effectivement a voudrait dire qu'il existe un logiciel Open Source rellement payant (que tu ne peux pas obtenir autrement).

----------


## FailMan

> Si je prend l'exemple de MySql il est possible de le tlcharger gratuitement. Je l'ai d'ailleurs sur mon pc, il se met  jour rgulirement et j'ai rien pay ni rien fait dillgal pour l'obtenir. Quelqu'un en sait plus sur ses tarifs justement?


Tu as la version _Community_ de MySQL qui est gratuite.

Les autres sont payantes, s'chelonnant de 2000  10K $$ : http://mysql.com/products/

----------


## trenton

> Moi non plus parfois je trouve pas le produit de mes rves, et j'en fais pas des procs.


C'est parce que tu n'as pas compris ce qu'tait la vente lie. Dans le cas de la vente lie, le produit que l'on veux est bel et bien commercialis, c'est l la diffrence. C'est un problme de concurrence dloyale aussi.

----------


## dams78

> Tu as la version _Community_ de MySQL qui est gratuite.
> 
> Les autres sont payantes, s'chelonnant de 2000  10K $$ : http://mysql.com/products/


D'accord, mais alors elles n'ont pas la mme licence?

----------


## stardeath

> C'est parce que tu n'as pas compris ce qu'tait la vente lie. Dans le cas de la vente lie, le produit que l'on veux est bel et bien commercialis, c'est l la diffrence. C'est un problme de concurrence dloyale aussi.


et toi que ce que tu achtes n'est pas dissociable, c'est une lubie des informaticiens de considrer l'os comme non ncessaire dans un ordinateur.

----------


## FailMan

> D'accord, mais alors elles n'ont pas la mme licence?


Non, la version Community est Open Source, les autres sont propritaires si je me trompe pas, et c'tait le cas dj bien avant l'arrive d'Oracle. Oracle n'a fait que de faire gonfler les tarifs.

----------


## trenton

> et toi que ce que tu achtes n'est pas dissociable, c'est une lubie des informaticiens de considrer l'os comme non ncessaire dans un ordinateur.


Il est ncessaire mais dissociable, au mme titre que l'essence est ncessaire mais dissociable d'une voiture par exemple. 

Et puis a a t reconnu par plusieurs tribunaux et par la DGCCRF, que matriel et logiciels, c'taient deux choses bien distinctes.

----------


## FailMan

> Et puis a a t reconnu par plusieurs tribunaux et par la DGCCRF, que matriel et logiciels, c'taient deux choses bien distinctes.


Bien sr, on ne dit pas le contraire, o as-tu vu que l'on affirmait le contraire ?

On affirme juste qu'il y a un choix, et qu'aucun effort n'est fait de la part des diffrents acteurs (commerants, constructeurs, diteurs, dfenseurs du libre) pour changer la situation et rendre ce choix plus accessible au lambda. Ne me parle surtout pas des sites comme Racketiciel qui sont totalement inconnus du grand public, inutiles et qui font penser  un site tenu par groupuscule anarchiste de bas tage.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Parce que j'en ai jamais entendus parl, n'tant pas un grand connaisseur de Windows quand je vois le nombre de gens qui viennent me casser les c... avec leur Windows qui ne fonctionne pas, je ne pensais pas qu'un tel support existe.
> Tu peux me donner plus d'infos, par curiosit a m'intresse.


Ben, tu as un n de tlphone de hotline (je l'ai pas en tte, mais a se trouvait - j'ai pu utiliser depuis quelques temps) et au bout du fil un mec qui te rponds plus ou moins bien, comme toutes les hotline.   ::roll:: 




> Apparemment tu peux vendre un logiciel libre, mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que tu dois donner l'accs aux sources. Donc pour moi effectivement Open Source = gratuit. Par contre je pensais que Libre = gratuit mais c'est un peu confus, du coup tu as peut tre un exemple d'un logiciel Libre qui n'est pas gratuit?


RedHat Linux a t cit, je crois, MySQL galement...




> On en trouve une, oui, mais pas forcment celle que l'on veut (sinon personne s'amuserait (sic)  faire un procs aux constructeurs/vendeurs, tu crois pas ?).


Mais pour M. Mme TLM c'est largement suffisant, ensuite pour un informaticien, si c'est trop difficile pour lui, le mieux est de changer de mtier, non ?  ::mouarf:: 





> Ben au moins on est d'accord, le problme est du ct des constructeurs.


Mais personne n'a jamais dit autre chose.




> Il est ncessaire mais dissociable, au mme titre que l'essence est ncessaire mais dissociable d'une voiture par exemple.


Mets du gasoil dans un moteur essence et inversement, pour voir !  :;): 
Ben, c'est pareil avec les OS, si ton OS n'est pas full compatible avec ton PC, a plante, et donc a donne une mauvaise image de la marque qui commercialise, et donc le fabricant vend son PC avec un OS qu'il considre comme tant le plus apte  fonctionner avec son PC. Comme Apple le fait avec MAC OS, et comme les Smartphone le font avec leurs OS ! Mais, bizarrement, les accros de la vente lie sont muets sur ces points...  :;): 




> Et puis a a t reconnu par plusieurs tribunaux et par la DGCCRF, que matriel et logiciels, c'taient deux choses bien distinctes.


Oui, et la ministre de la culture (Mme Albanel) a conseill le pare-feu OpenOffice ! ::roll:: 




> Ne me parle surtout pas des sites comme Racketiciel qui sont totalement inconnus du grand public, inutiles et qui font penser  un site tenu par groupuscule anarchiste de bas tage.


Mais c'est exactement ce qu'ils sont !  ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> Mais pour M. Mme TLM c'est largement suffisant, ensuite pour un informaticien, si c'est trop difficile pour lui, le mieux est de changer de mtier, non ?


Pour Monsieur et Madame TLM, le magasin o ils vont propose QUE du Windows. Donc, non, si ils veulent pas Windows, c'est pas suffisant.

Quant  l'informaticien, pour lui c'est important de pouvoir choisir son matriel, de ne pas se limiter aux rares offres sans OS.




> Mets du gasoil dans un moteur essence et inversement, pour voir !


Je met de l'escence qui n'est pas de marque Renaut dans ma voiture de marque Renaut, et crois moi ou pas, mais a marche quand mme, j'ai jamais eu de problme. C'est dingue non ? Et en plus je change de station essence  chaque fois, et c'est toujours compatible par magie.




> Ben, c'est pareil avec les OS, si ton OS n'est pas full compatible avec ton PC, a plante, et donc a donne une mauvaise image de la marque qui commercialise, et donc le fabricant vend son PC avec un OS qu'il considre comme tant le plus apte  fonctionner avec son PC. Comme Apple le fait avec MAC OS, et comme les Smartphone le font avec leurs OS ! Mais, bizarrement, les accros de la vente lie sont muets sur ces points...


Admettons, mais si j'ai dj le mme systme que celui qu'on veux me vendre avec l'ordinateur, pourquoi suis-je quand mme oblig de payer une deuxime licence ?

Mais faudra aussi m'expliquer pouquoi ces mmes constructeurs font des tours sans OS sans problme, si le problme que tu exposes est rel. Tu as une rponse l dessus ? Vraiment a m'intresse...

----------


## trenton

> On affirme juste qu'il y a un choix, et qu'aucun effort n'est fait de la part des diffrents acteurs (commerants, constructeurs, diteurs, dfenseurs du libre) pour changer la situation et rendre ce choix plus accessible au lambda.


Aucun effort de la part des dfenseurs du libre ? Que devraient-ils faire de plus selon toi ?




> Ne me parle surtout pas des sites comme Racketiciel qui sont totalement inconnus du grand public, inutiles et qui font penser  un site tenu par groupuscule anarchiste de bas tage.


Je vois pas bien le lien entre la volont d'obtenir une concurrence saine et loyale et l'anarchisme.

----------


## stardeath

> Pour Monsieur et Madame TLM, le magasin o ils vont propose QUE du Windows. Donc, non, si ils veulent pas Windows, c'est pas suffisant.
> 
> Quant  l'informaticien, pour lui c'est important de pouvoir choisir son matriel, de ne pas se limiter aux rares offres sans OS.


Monsieur et Madame TLM ne savent dj pas ce qu'est un os, je les vois mal devant un choix qui est encore plus capital que de choisir un navigateur internet; quant  l'informaticien, c'est un professionnel, qu'il aille dans une boutique de professionnel, l il pourra choisir ce qui lui plait.

----------


## trenton

> Monsieur et Madame TLM ne savent dj pas ce qu'est un os, je les vois mal devant un choix qui est encore plus capital que de choisir un navigateur internet; quant  l'informaticien, c'est un professionnel, qu'il aille dans une boutique de professionnel, l il pourra choisir ce qui lui plait.


Tu as un lien vers le site d'une boutique pro ou il y a donc le choix selon toi des logiciels pour tous les modles ? D'avance merci... (et si possible dans les prix du march, c'est mieux)

Quant  M. TLM, c'est pas parce que il sait pas ce qu'est un OS qu'il est contre le fait d'conomiser 100 euros en changeant d'OS, pour un autre OS qui sera plus simple et conviendra aussi bien  ses besoins. J'en connais beaucoup qui me disent "oh oui Linux c'est bien, mais moi mon ordinateur, quand je l'ai achet il y avait Windows dessus".

----------


## stardeath

un lien, non, je vais  la boutique en bas de chez moi et je leur demande directement ce dont j'ai besoin, et non, faut pas rver, besoin spcifique = plus cher.

le problme n'est pas d'conomiser 100, c'est le fait que aussi facile que soit les autres os, a sera un autre os, donc pas forcment les mmes logiciels et tout ce qui s'en suit, j'ai dj du mal  faire utiliser autre chose que ie < 9 chez les particuliers que je dpanne, je les vois mal utiliser un autre os, et a mme si ils conomisent 100.

----------


## trenton

> un lien, non, je vais  la boutique en bas de chez moi et je leur demande directement ce dont j'ai besoin, et non, faut pas rver, besoin spcifique = plus cher.


Attendez, je comprend pas, c'est ultra simple vous dites, de trouver des ordis sans OS, mais vous avez pas un seul lien  proposer ? 

D'autre part, vous dites que c'est plus cher : justement, si je veux pas payer Windows c'est pour payer moins cher au final, si vous me proposer des trucs plus chers c'est que vous n'avez rien compris  la problmatique de la vente lie.




> le problme n'est pas d'conomiser 100, c'est le fait que aussi facile que soit les autres os, a sera un autre os, donc pas forcment les mmes logiciels et tout ce qui s'en suit, j'ai dj du mal  faire utiliser autre chose que ie < 9 chez les particuliers que je dpanne, je les vois mal utiliser un autre os, et a mme si ils conomisent 100.


Je connais des tudiants pas forcment assez dou en informatique pour trouver les liens que vous mmes ne trouvez pas, mais qui ont dj une licence Windows via leur fac. Pour eux, c'est juste 100 euros de diffrence.

----------


## stardeath

dsol, la boutique informatique du coin c'est le plus simple quand tu as besoin de parler  quelqu'un de comptent, j'ai jamais achet du matos online, et c'est pas demain la veille que a arrivera.

et c'est plutt toi qui comprend rien au commerce, quand tu demandes quelque chose de spcial c'est plus cher, faut arrter le dlire 5 minutes.

roh et puis continue de rver, les besoins particuliers auront toujours un tarif particulier, mais a a  l'air de sortir d'une autre galaxie, c'est juste comme a que fonctionne l'offre et la demande mais bon  ::aie::

----------


## FailMan

> Aucun effort de la part des dfenseurs du libre ? Que devraient-ils faire de plus selon toi ?


Je sais pas moi, je suis pas  ta place. Faites-vous connatre, revoyez vos mthodes de communication, manifestez, faites des genres de "confrences" publiques, en vitant de parler technique ou de tout rapporter au grand diable. Cela pourrait peut-tre tre plus crdible.




> Je vois pas bien le lien entre la volont d'obtenir une concurrence saine et loyale et l'anarchisme.


Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait un site anarchiste, mais que a faisait penser  un site tenu par un groupuscule anarchiste de bas tage. Les termes employs, les images qui se veulent choquantes, le slogan racoleur, c'est risible, on a l'impression que le consommateur est en danger de mort, victime du grand complot du mchant Microsoft et des constructeurs face au pauvre petit consommateur vache  lait, enrob dans son ignorance...




> Attendez, je comprend pas, c'est ultra simple vous dites, de trouver des ordis sans OS, mais vous avez pas un seul lien  proposer ?


On a dj lch des liens sur tous les topics o tu ramenais ton troll  deux francs.
Sur Materiel.net = 32 PC de bureau sans OS
Sur Topachat, tu peux avoir des PC de bureau sans OS, des PC kit sans OS, des PC sur mesure sans OS.

Donc on a le choix, certes il n'est pas forcment bien mis en valeur mais je l'ai dit plus haut, la faute incombe  tous les acteurs (commerants, constructeurs, acteurs du libre, etc. etc.) qui ne se bougent pas suffisamment pour faire changer les choses.




> Pour eux, c'est juste 100 euros de diffrence.


De plus, c'est faux, une licence OEM seule certes c'est 100 mais vu les masses qui sont achetes par les constructeurs, elles reviennent moins chres et cela reprsente gnralement une cinquantaine d'euros dans le prix du PC.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour Monsieur et Madame TLM, le magasin o ils vont propose QUE du Windows. Donc, non, si ils veulent pas Windows, c'est pas suffisant.


 ::mouarf::  M. & Mme TLM ils veulent un PC pour eux l'OS et le PC ne font qu'un !




> Quant  l'informaticien, pour lui c'est important de pouvoir choisir son matriel, de ne pas se limiter aux rares offres sans OS.


Ben, oui,normalement c'est son mtier l'informatique, les ordis tout a, alors videmment, il est pas c** au point d'aller acheter  Carrouf son PC, sachant que ce qu'ils y vendent, c'est pour les utilisateurs lambda, pas pour lui.





> Je met de l'escence qui n'est pas de marque Renaut dans ma voiture de marque Renaut, et crois moi ou pas, mais a marche quand mme, j'ai jamais eu de problme. C'est dingue non ? Et en plus je change de station essence  chaque fois, et c'est toujours compatible par magie.


Et je met un OS Microsoft sur un PC ACER/HP/DELL ... et a marche trs bien ! Mais quand tu as achet ta Renau*l*t elle avait de l'essence dedans ? O tu l'as pouss jusqu' la station la plus proche ? Et l'autocollant sur le pare-brise arrire disant que Renau*l*t recommande l'essence Total, tu l'as fait enlev et on t'as rembours combien ? Et le GPS Tom Tom intgr  ta new Renau*l*t, alors que tu en avais dj, d'une autre marque, que tu prfres, on te l'a rembours ? Et si oui au prix du TomTom de chez Carrouf ? Et l'autoradio ? ...  ::roll:: 




> Admettons, mais si j'ai dj le mme systme que celui qu'on veux me vendre avec l'ordinateur, pourquoi suis-je quand mme oblig de payer une deuxime licence ?


Parce que ta licence pour le premier PC n'est pas valable pour le second, c'est quand mme pas difficile  concevoir. Le moteur de ton ancienne Renau*l*t tu l'as fait mettre dans la nouvelle ?




> Mais faudra aussi m'expliquer pouquoi ces mmes constructeurs font des tours sans OS sans problme, si le problme que tu exposes est rel. Tu as une rponse l dessus ? Vraiment a m'intresse...


Comment dire... Tu les as appel pour savoir ? 




> Tu as un lien vers le site d'une boutique pro ou il y a donc le choix selon toi des logiciels pour tous les modles ? D'avance merci... (et si possible dans les prix du march, c'est mieux)


J'ai pas compris ta demande ... 
Des logiciels pour tous les modles ? Des logiciels de quoi pour des modles de quoi ?  ::?: 




> Quant  M. TLM, c'est pas parce que il sait pas ce qu'est un OS qu'il est contre le fait d'conomiser 100 euros en changeant d'OS, pour un autre OS qui sera plus simple et conviendra aussi bien  ses besoins. J'en connais beaucoup qui me disent "oh oui Linux c'est bien, mais moi mon ordinateur, quand je l'ai achet il y avait Windows dessus".


Moi, j'en connais beaucoup qui ne savent pas ce qu'est Windows  ::mouarf:: 
Et s'ils veulent du Linux, ils achtent du Linux et l'installent sur leur PC, mais faudrait pas non plus dire n'importe quoi... 


> autre OS qui sera plus simple et conviendra aussi bien  ses besoins


En quoi Linux est plus simple ? Ensuite, les besoins, faut les dfinir... C'est pas sr du tout que Linux conviendra !  ::aie::

----------


## trenton

> Je sais pas moi, je suis pas  ta place.


Pourquoi tu viens te mettre en donneur de leon si tu sais pas ? 




> Faites-vous connatre, revoyez vos mthodes de communication, manifestez, faites des genres de "confrences" publiques, en vitant de parler technique ou de tout rapporter au grand diable. Cela pourrait peut-tre tre plus crdible.


C'est dj ce qui est fait depuis longtemps.




> On a dj lch des liens sur tous les topics o tu ramenais ton troll  deux francs.
> Sur Materiel.net = 32 PC de bureau sans OS
> Sur Topachat, tu peux avoir des PC de bureau sans OS, des PC kit sans OS, des PC sur mesure sans OS.


Sur materiel.net, beaucoup de PC sont vendus avec OS => ce n'est pas ce que j'ai demand (je suis comme tout le monde, j'ai envie de choisir mes logiciels mais j'ai aussi envie de choisir mon matriel). Idem pour topachat.

Moi je veux le lien dont vous me parlez depuis longtemps : le lien vers le site pour les pro o on peut vraiment choisir...




> Donc on a le choix


Non, on a pas le choix total, si on veux choisir ses logiciel on ne peut plus choisir son matriel.




> De plus, c'est faux, une licence OEM seule certes c'est 100 mais vu les masses qui sont achetes par les constructeurs, elles reviennent moins chres et cela reprsente gnralement une cinquantaine d'euros dans le prix du PC.


Une licence OEM, c'est en gnral 100 euros, dans l'ordinateur ou non a change rien.




> Parce que ta licence pour le premier PC n'est pas valable pour le second


Ah bon, les licences boites je peux pas les mettre sur un ordinateur puis, les dsinstaller et les mettre sur un second ?

Ah bon, les licences pout tudiant je peux pas les mettre sur un ordi ? Pas trs utile alors...




> Comment dire... Tu les as appel pour savoir ?


Gn ? Tu me dis que c'est impossible pour un constructeur de laisser les gens installer leur systme de leur choix sinon a va tout casser, mais tu expliques pas pourquoi sur certains modles (et sur les mmes modles parfois, mais uniquement rservs aux grandes entreprises), il n'y a pas de problme. Pas besoin de les appels pour comprendre que tu racontes n'importe quoi...




> En quoi Linux est plus simple ?


Et si on laissait les gens choisir ?

----------


## dams78

> Ben, tu as un n de tlphone de hotline (je l'ai pas en tte, mais a se trouvait - j'ai pu utiliser depuis quelques temps) et au bout du fil un mec qui te rponds plus ou moins bien, comme toutes les hotline.


Du coup il n'y pas de diffrence avec le modle "du Libre", l aussi tu payes un service?




> RedHat Linux a t cit, je crois, MySQL galement...


En fait il faudrait regarder du ct des licences, puisque si tu prends la GPL, il me semble que tu puisses les avoirs gratos (enfin pour MySQL il existe une version gratuite et Open Source) pour RedHat je sais pas quelle licence il utilise.

----------


## Lyche

Voil, en faisant une petite recherche d'environs 1minute 30 sur le net, je suis tomb sur ce site..

http://www.keynux.com/default_zone/fr/html/home.php

----------


## FailMan

> Pourquoi tu viens te mettre en donneur de leon si tu sais pas ?


Ben coute, quand on voit que ce que vous faites ne marche pas, c'est qu'il y a un problme, non ?




> C'est dj ce qui est fait depuis longtemps.


Dis, a marche du tonnerre !  ::mouarf:: 




> Sur materiel.net, beaucoup de PC sont vendus avec OS => ce n'est pas ce que j'ai demand (je suis comme tout le monde, j'ai envie de choisir mes logiciels mais j'ai aussi envie de choisir mon matriel). Idem pour topachat.
> 
> Moi je veux le lien dont vous me parlez depuis longtemps : le lien vers le site pour les pro o on peut vraiment choisir...
> 
> Non, on a pas le choix total, si on veux choisir ses logiciel on ne peut plus choisir son matriel.


Arrte de rver deux minutes ! Connecte-toi  la ralit ! C'est pas possible d'tre aveugle  ce point pour croire que l'on vit dans le monde des bisounours, o tous les produits pour tout le monde existe, o tout le monde est toujours satisfait de son achat et o aucun accord commercial n'est pass... Arrte la fumette, le produit parfait n'existe pas, le march t'offre des produits, il y a des produits mis en valeur et d'autres plus ou moins cachs, et en plus de cela, le monde de l'informatique te permet de tout choisir de A  Z (ce qui n'est pas possible dans le monde de l'automobile par exemple) : tu as donc toujours un produit proche de tes rves si tu t'en donnes la peine. C'est sr que si tu cherches l o on fait pour vendre  la masse, tu n'auras pas ce que tu cherches. Arrte de croire que l'on devrait tout vendre sous toutes ses formes pour que a plaise  tout le monde. Produire a demande un cot, et produire 300 machines spcifiques pour un march de niche, a cote cher pour pas rapporter grand chose donc finalement les constructeurs ne s'en donnent pas la peine, les commerants ne veulent pas le vendre, donc les acheteurs n'en prennent pas.

Il faut que tu comprennes que l'on est pas dans un monde de bisounours ou de communisme ou encore un monde o la concurrence est parfaite ! On vit dans un monde d'conomie *de march*, o seule la masse importe et la minorit ne compte pour rien !!




> Une licence OEM, c'est en gnral 100 euros, dans l'ordinateur ou non a change rien.


Encore une fois, revois tes cours d'conomie. Un achat en volume, a te dit quelque chose ? Un constructeur n'achte pas qu'une licence OEM, il en achte des dizaines de milliers, ce qui lui permet de les avoir moins cher et donc de faire baisser le prix de la machine pour vendre plus par la suite.  ::cfou:: 
Donc je maintiens ce que je dis, une licence OEM dans un PC constructeur c'est gnralement une cinquantaine d'euros. Certes une OEM achete  l'unit c'est 100. (*unit* != *masse*)




> Ah bon, les licences boites je peux pas les mettre sur un ordinateur puis, les dsinstaller et les mettre sur un second ?


Bien sr, qui a prtendu le contraire ? Personne.




> Ah bon, les licences pout tudiant je peux pas les mettre sur un ordi ? Pas trs utile alors...


Bien sr, qui a prtendu le contraire ? Personne.




> Et si on laissait les gens choisir ?


Les gens choisissent, et prennent Windows. C'est si dur  admettre ? Cela serait ton OS favori sur les machines que tu te ficherais compltement de savoir si la concurrence est biaise. Juste que c'est Windows, alors a te fait suer. On a le choix, il est mal reprsent, mais il est l. Il y a toujours Mac OSX qui est reprsent et vendu un peu partout. Mais bizarrement, pas de Linux. Qui a parl de communication ?
Et si Windows ne plaisait pas, tu ne crois pas qu'il y aurait bien plus de remboursements ? C'est possible et ne dis pas que c'est difficile. Je l'ai dj fait  plusieurs reprises et dans le pire des cas cela m'a pris deux semaines avec deux papiers  renvoyer. Asus et Packard Bell ne m'ont absolument mis aucun bton dans les roues.

----------


## trenton

> Voil, en faisant une petite recherche d'environs 1minute 30 sur le net, je suis tomb sur ce site..
> 
> http://www.keynux.com/default_zone/fr/html/home.php


C'est trs cher par rapport  ce qui se fait ailleurs. Donc a correspond pas  ce qu'on a dit. Essayes encore !




> Encore une fois, revois tes cours d'conomie. Un achat en volume, a te dit quelque chose ?


La marge du vendeur a te dit quelque chose ?




> Les gens choisissent, et prennent Windows.


Non, d'ailleurs le dernier sondage ralis montre que les gens aimeraient avoir plus de choix. Les gens ont vraiment choisis Windows Vista qu'ils ont tant critiqu ? Pourquoi les gens qui ont choisis (sic) Vista ont ensuite fait une ptition, si c'tait si simple de pas le choisir ?




> C'est possible et ne dis pas que c'est difficile.


C'est pas si facile d'aller au tribunal, pour obtenir un vrai remboursement et pas juste la moiti du prix de la licence...

----------


## Lyche

Mais tu crois vraiment que tu pourras trouver un ordinateur spcifique au prix d'un ordinateur vendu en grande surface? Bah je te souhaite bon courrage, essaye d'aller ngocier avec un vendeur de Porsche pour avoir une de ses voitures au prix d'une Peugeot.

Bon je constate que tu es incapable de comprendre quoi que ce soit de ce qu'on te dis, je te laisse dans ta fange.

----------


## cbleas

```

```

il faudrait pas qu'en plus l'ordinateur soit gratuit.

J'ai une proposition d'emploi pour Trenton J'ai une application Web  raliser.
Salaire 0
Assistance 24h/24 0
Ralisation pour la semaine prochaine.
Si a t'interesse contact moi

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Du coup il n'y pas de diffrence avec le modle "du Libre", l aussi tu payes un service?


Ben non, tu paies rien, enfin juste la communication, mais a c'est plus trop un problme avec les forfaits box.




> En fait il faudrait regarder du ct des licences, puisque si tu prends la GPL, il me semble que tu puisses les avoirs gratos (enfin pour MySQL il existe une version gratuite et Open Source) pour RedHat je sais pas quelle licence il utilise.


J'en trop rien, en fait. 
En fait, j'ai l'impression que quand il s'agit de comparer les logiciels libres  leurs homologues propritaires, alors l'argument est le cot gratuit qui est mis en avant, et quand on commence  parler de viabilit du systme, alors on brandit les pancartes Libre ne veut pas dire gratuit.

Une fois de plus, la communaut du logiciel libre, en France en tout cas, se mlange les pinceaux et fait plus de mal que de bien  ce qu'elle voudrait dfendre.  ::calim2::

----------


## trenton

> Mais tu crois vraiment que tu pourras trouver un ordinateur spcifique au prix d'un ordinateur vendu en grande surface?


Non, j'essayes juste d'expliquer pourquoi monsieur TLM peut pas acheter d'ordinateur sans Windows si il a dj une licence et qu'il souhaite faires des conomies (il veux faire des conomies donc il ne veut pas payer plus cher, c'est si dur  comprendre ?)




> il faudrait pas qu'en plus l'ordinateur soit gratuit.


Tu ne sembles pas avoir compris grand chose toi non plus...

Dcidement, c'est dur d'expliquer aux fanboyz le principe de la vente lie et autres pratiques dloyales...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est trs cher par rapport  ce qui se fait ailleurs. Donc a correspond pas  ce qu'on a dit. Essayes encore !


Ben oui, le spcifique, a cote plus cher, c'est comme a. Bienvenue dans le monde du commerce.




> La marge du vendeur a te dit quelque chose ?


Voil une remarque qui montre a quel point, soit tu es de mauvaise foi, soit tu ne comprend rien  rien. La marge du vendeur, ne rentre pas en ligne de compte dans le prix de la licence OEM, le vendeur vend un tout. 





> Non, d'ailleurs le dernier sondage ralis montre que les gens aimeraient avoir plus de choix.


Il est o ce sondage ? 





> C'est pas si facile d'aller au tribunal, pour obtenir un vrai remboursement et pas juste la moiti du prix de la licence...


Mais, on va pas te rembourser plus que ce que a a cot ! 
Le constructeur achte les licences OEM  Microsoft 50 (ce montant n'est qu' titre d'exemple) et te rembourse ces 50 sur ta demande, tu veux quoi en plus ?




> Non, j'essayes juste d'expliquer pourquoi monsieur TLM peut pas acheter d'ordinateur sans Windows si il a dj une licence et qu'il souhaite faires des conomies (il veux faire des conomies donc il ne veut pas payer plus cher, c'est si dur  comprendre ?)


Le problme c'est que M. TLM a achet son prcdent PC avec Windows et donc qu'il n'a pas une licence boite, mais une licence OEM.
Si toi, tu as une licence boite, c'est que tu as dj achet un PC sans Windows, tu devrais donc pouvoir le refaire ( moins que tu es grill tout tes neurones lors de ta dernire installation de Linux avec un matriel qui n'avait pas de pilote pour la distribution que tu avais choisie !  :;):  )





> Dcidement, c'est dur d'expliquer aux fanboyz le principe de la vente lie et autres pratiques dloyales...


Dcidment, c'est dur de faire comprendre  un intgriste linuxien que son jouet, n'est pas vendeur et que le but des fabricants de PC, c'est de vendre !

----------


## FailMan

> La marge du vendeur a te dit quelque chose ?


Bien sr, la marge il se la fait ailleurs, sur quelque chose qu'il sait trs bien qu'il ne pourra pas rembourser, genre le processeur, la RAM, etc. etc.




> Non, d'ailleurs le dernier sondage ralis montre que les gens aimeraient avoir plus de choix. Les gens ont vraiment choisis Windows Vista qu'ils ont tant critiqu ? Pourquoi les gens qui ont choisis (sic) Vista ont ensuite fait une ptition, si c'tait si simple de pas le choisir ?


Quel sondage ? Celui qui dit que les gens avaient envie que les grves continuent et les blocages galement, ou celui qui disait que les gens en avaient marre de ne plus avoir d'essence ?

Sondage : entre un PC avec Windows qui cote 500 et un PC avec Linux ou sans OS qui cote 800, lequel achetez-vous ?...




> C'est pas si facile d'aller au tribunal, pour obtenir un vrai remboursement et pas juste la moiti du prix de la licence...


Tu es du genre  utiliser un lphant pour craser une araigne  ::mouarf::  bizarrement, j'ai juste eu  renvoyer 2 courriers, cela m'a cot 1,14 en timbres. Et j'ai eu le remboursement de mes deux licences Windows (XP et 7). Si tu vas au tribunal pour 100, qu'est-ce que tu vas faire si tu te fais arnaquer par ton assurance ou ton employeur ... Tu es bien procordurier ...

----------


## Lyche

Et nous on essaye de t'expliquer que c'est pas parce TOI tu t'y connais en informatique que tout le monde s'y connait. Que ce n'est pas parce que TOI tu veux un pc linux et que tu veux pas admettre qu'une license OEM c'est environs 20-30 dans le prix d'une machine carrefour et que ce n'est utilisable qu'une seule fois qu'il faut que tous les pkins du coins aient les mmes envies, dsires et connaissances que toi.

Maintenant, si tu penses vraiment que le monde actuelle est un monde ou ton voisin, monsieur Paul, 67ans, sait autant de choses en informatique que toi, sait faire la diffrence entre un logiciel et un OS, sait faire la diffrence entre toutes les applations informatiques.. Quand je parle de mon boulot je dis je suis informaticiens, si je dis je suis "dveloppeur de bases de donnes" il va me regarder et me prendre pour un autiste cloitr dans mon monde..

Ce que tu ne veux pas/peux pas? comprendre c'est que le monde n'est pas reprsent par ta petite personne et que TES foutus dsirs ne sont pas les mmes partout.
Je vais nuancer mes propos en te disant que je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il devrait y avoir plus de choix, sauf que, comme dit plus haut, la masse l'emportera toujours sur le choix restreint de certains spcialistes. Pourquoi? simplement parce qu'il y a plus de fric a se faire et que ce qui n'est pas "globale" ce putain de monde capitaliste n'en a rien  cirer. Fonde ton monde, ta ville, ton pays fait ce que tu veux dans lequel tu rassembleras les gens comme toi, utopiques et compltement sortie de ce monde et qui refuse de voir que tu fais partis d'une certaine classe de personne capable de rflchir, mais tu t'arrtes en cours de route  "je veux qu'ils aient tous les mmes possibilit que moi". Dans chaque domaine il y a des abhrations, dans chaque coins du monde il y a une masse de gens que l'on contente en offrant des produits de qualit moyenne afin de les rentabiliser, ensuite il y a les "illumins", les "spcialistes" ceux qui croient que tout le monde peut vouloir le meilleur du top, et qui souhaiteraient que ce soit appliqu partout. Si tu veux que a se passe comme a, fonde ta boite, vend des produits et tu verras que tu ne peux absolument pas proposer les mmes prix que les autres, simplement parce qu'il te manquera une chose, "la quantit de clients potentiels".

----------


## stardeath

... tout comme c'est difficile d'expliquer que a ne drange QUE quelques informaticiens, et que monsieur TLM s'en fout royalement, que monsieur TLM n'a pas la moindre notion d'informatique, et que les quelques mcontents ont de toute faon obtenu des droits pour se faire rembourser les logiciels qu'ils ne veulent pas, la masse est contente, les irrductibles sont contents, que demande le peuple normal?

et non une fois de plus un besoin spcifique n'est pas moins cher, c'est si difficile  comprendre ><
c'est la masse qui fait l'conomie, pas les options en moins.

et encore une fois la soit disant vente lie (oulala les mchants) n'existe qu' cause d'une dfinition foireuse de ce qu'est un ordinateur.

quant aux pratiques dloyales, faudrait peut tre que linux se fasse plus connaitre, hein, firefox y est bien arriver  ::ccool::

----------


## cortex024

> Il est ncessaire mais dissociable, au mme titre que l'essence est ncessaire mais dissociable d'une voiture par exemple.[...]
> Je met de l'escence qui n'est pas de marque Renaut dans ma voiture de marque Renaut, et crois moi ou pas, mais a marche quand mme, j'ai jamais eu de problme. C'est dingue non ? Et en plus je change de station essence  chaque fois, et c'est toujours compatible par magie.


l tu confond, c'est comme si tu parlais des diffrentes versions. tu as dj entendu qu'on faisait un procs  une marque qui ne proposait un modle qu'avec motorisation essence et qu'ils ne proposaient pas diesel/gasoil?  ::roll:: 




> Pour Monsieur et Madame TLM, le magasin o ils vont propose QUE du Windows. Donc, non, si ils veulent pas Windows, c'est pas suffisant.
> 
> Quant  l'informaticien, pour lui c'est important de pouvoir choisir son matriel, de ne pas se limiter aux rares offres sans OS.
> [...]
> Attendez, je comprend pas, c'est ultra simple vous dites, de trouver des ordis sans OS, mais vous avez pas un seul lien  proposer ? 
> 
> D'autre part, vous dites que c'est plus cher : justement, si je veux pas payer Windows c'est pour payer moins cher au final, si vous me proposer des trucs plus chers c'est que vous n'avez rien compris  la problmatique de la vente lie.
> Je connais des tudiants pas forcment assez dou en informatique pour trouver les liens que vous mmes ne trouvez pas, mais qui ont dj une licence Windows via leur fac. Pour eux, c'est juste 100 euros de diffrence.


oui c'est ultra simple, j'ai un magasin qui me propose des desktop, des portables personnalisable (proc,ram,lecteurs,DD,...), tu peux aussi acheter des tonnes de pices spares et faire monter le pc de tes rves sans OS www.shscomputer.be

et ca te revient bien moins cher que ce que tu trouves dans le commerce  ::zoubi:: 
j'ai un portable que j'avais fait monter chez eux pour 500 de moins que l'quivalent de l'poque dans le commerce, il a +5ans et tourne toujours agrablement. j'ai galement un desktop de chez eux (il a 2ans) qui tait presqu'une bte de course pour l'poque pour 360 (sans cran clavier souris)

donc cesse de nier l'vidence. si tu veux vraiment un pc sans os ca se trouve. Mr et Mme tout le monde ne sait dj pas en gnral ce qu'est un OS, alors si tu leur vend un pc sans  ::roll::

----------


## trenton

Tout ce que vous dites est en complte contradiction avec une tude du CREDOC, qui montre que prs des deux tiers des acheteurs potentiels d'un ordinateur souhaitent avoir le choix du systme d'exploitation. A moins que selon vous, deux tiers des acheteurs potentiels soient des informaticiens...

http://www.credoc.fr/publications/abstract.php?ref=C243

----------


## cortex024

> Tout ce que vous dites est en complte contradiction avec une tude du CREDOC, qui montre que prs des deux tiers des acheteurs potentiels d'un ordinateur souhaitent avoir le choix du systme d'exploitation. A moins que selon vous, deux tiers des acheteurs potentiels soient des informaticiens...
> 
> http://www.credoc.fr/publications/abstract.php?ref=C243


il faut arrter tes dlires tout de suite  :8O: 

si il y a de tels rsultat c'est que l'tude a t faite sur internet ou par un moyen tel que c'est des gens qui s'y connaissent un minimum qui y ont rpondu.

je prends les gens de mon entourage, 90% des gens ne savent pas ce qu'est un OS et qu'on peut le changer sur un ordinateur (pour eux, ca fait partie de la machine) et pleins d'autres choses du mme genre. les 10% restant s'y connaissent et effectivement peuvent prfrer avoir une machine nue.
Mais dans ces cas l, vu qu'ils s'y connaissent, ils sont aussi capable d'acheter des machines ailleurs qu'en grande surface ou l'OS est dj (pr)install et donc acheter des machines nues.

pour vouloir une machine nue il faut savoir ce qu'est un OS et savoir ce qu'on pourrait mettre  la place de celui qu'on nous force. Si on est capable de comprendre a on peut savoir o trouver (savoir rechercher sur le net par exemple) des machines nues.
CQFD mais il me semble que tu ne veux pas le comprendre  ::calim2::

----------


## Lyche

Tiens, j'en sors juste une phrase qui m'a bien faite rire, page 7..




> Un autre lment doit tre pris en compte : 89% des consommateurs ne trouvent rien  redire
> au systme dexploitation pr-install sur leur machine et 90% sont satisfaits des logiciels
> laccompagnant. Mme sils nont pas eu le choix, force est de constater que les
> consommateurs ne sont pas mcontents des programmes quon leur a vendus avec leur
> ordinateur.





> Une chose est sre : la possibilit dacheter un ordinateur  nu  est rarement propose aux
> consommateurs, et pourtant, les Franais y verraient plusieurs avantages ; ils pensent tout
> dabord que cela leur coterait moins cher (23 % des rponses) et 21% dclarent quils
> pourraient ainsi choisir des outils mieux adapts  leurs propres besoins ; corrlativement,
> le fait de ne pas se laisser imposer un systme dexploitation que l'on a pas choisi est
> mentionn par 11 % des personnes interroges.





> Le Tableau 7 montre que les personnes ayant dj achet un ordinateur  nu  disposent
> de comptences informatiques nettement suprieures  la moyenne. Elles semblent
> galement beaucoup plus  laise avec linformatique que les personnes quipes dun
> ordinateur, mais nayant jamais achet dquipement  nu . En effet, 79% dentre elles se
> disent comptentes pour utiliser un ordinateur (contre 16% des personnes non-quipes et
> 62% des possesseurs dordinateurs avec systme dexploitation et logiciels pr-installs). 32%
> des acheteurs dordinateur nu se dclarent mme  trs  comptents (contre respectivement
> 1% et 11%).


Maintenant, on en reparlera quand j'aurais lut les 74pages.

Je m'arrte l pour les quote, le poste vas tre trop long sinon. Tout a pour en arriver  la conclusions que la majorit (21%) des gens qui achtent un pc nu le font pour le fric, 11% se posent la question de la libert de choix de l'OS. Maintenant, on va arrter ce troll, tu as rpondu toi mme a mon argumentation et je t'en remerci je ne connaissais mme pas cet organisme.

----------


## FailMan

> Tout ce que vous dites est en complte contradiction avec une tude du CREDOC, qui montre que prs des deux tiers des acheteurs potentiels d'un ordinateur souhaitent avoir le choix du systme d'exploitation.


Ils ont le choix, des machines sans OS a existe !

De plus, je suis prt  parier qu'ils seraient bien nombreux  y installer Windows.

----------


## trenton

> il faut arrter tes dlires tout de suite 
> 
> si il y a de tels rsultat c'est que l'tude a t faite sur internet ou par un moyen tel que c'est des gens qui s'y connaissent un minimum qui y ont rpondu.
> 
> je prends les gens de mon entourage, 90% des gens ne savent pas ce qu'est un OS et qu'on peut le changer sur un ordinateur (pour eux, ca fait partie de la machine) et pleins d'autres choses du mme genre. les 10% restant s'y connaissent et effectivement peuvent prfrer avoir une machine nue.
> Mais dans ces cas l, vu qu'ils s'y connaissent, ils sont aussi capable d'acheter des machines ailleurs qu'en grande surface ou l'OS est dj (pr)install et donc acheter des machines nues.
> 
> pour vouloir une machine nue il faut savoir ce qu'est un OS et savoir ce qu'on pourrait mettre  la place de celui qu'on nous force. Si on est capable de comprendre a on peut savoir o trouver (savoir rechercher sur le net par exemple) des machines nues.
> CQFD mais il me semble que tu ne veux pas le comprendre


Mais oui, tu as raison, le grand public ne sait pas du tout ce qu'est Windows. D'ailleurs, c'est pour a que les magasins grand public vendent des versions boites de systmes d'exploitation, parce que personne ne sais ce que c'est et donc personne ne les achte.

Aprs la marge magique qui va sur le processeur et surtout pas sur les logiciels, on va bien trouver quelqu'un parmi vous qui va m'expliquer que c'est rentable d'avoir en rayon des licences boites que personne n'achte (ben oui personne n'achte, personne n'a de licence boite puisque tout le monde achte des OEM).




> Ils ont le choix, des machines sans OS a existe !


Ben pourquoi ils disent le contraire alors ?

----------


## FailMan

> Mais oui, tu as raison, le grand public ne sait pas du tout ce qu'est Windows.


Arrte de vivre dans ton monde o tout le monde est qualifi en informatique et comptent. C'est comme quand tu parles des GULL et autres gens qui sont prts  t'aider  installer GNU/Linux sur ton PC. Y'a que toi et des gens un minimum au courant qui connaissent. Sors un peu de ton milieu d'informaticiens, tu verras, a change, il y a des gens de tous les bords, qui ne sont pas forcment cals en informatique. Pour ma mre, Windows c'est son ordinateur. Elle ne sait pas que si la carte mre communique avec les divers priphriques relis par des bus, c'est en partie grce  l'OS. Elle ne sait mme pas ce qu'est un OS ou un SE, c'est pour dire. Internet = Internet Explorer.




> Ben pourquoi ils disent le contraire alors ?


Parce que comme toi, ils ignorent tout ce qu'ils veulent bien. Comme  chaque fois, on te sort des tas de liens o l'on vend des machines sans systme d'exploitation, mais tu nous soutiens de manire totalement arbitraire que ce n'est pas du "choix".

----------


## trenton

> Parce que comme toi, ils ignorent tout ce qu'ils veulent bien. Comme  chaque fois, on te sort des tas de liens o l'on vend des machines sans systme d'exploitation, mais tu nous soutiens de manire totalement arbitraire que ce n'est pas du "choix".


Oui, je fais partie de cette minorit qui pense que payer plus cher pour avoir moins de choses, a va pas intresser grand monde,  part quelques masochistes. 
Tu peux penser le contraire, c'est ton droit. Visiblement cette discussion n'ira pas plus loin, vu l'incomprhension gnrale sur le sujet de la vente lie. Inutile de continuer...

----------


## FailMan

> Oui, je fais partie de cette minorit qui pense que payer plus cher pour avoir moins de choses, a va pas intresser grand monde,  part quelques masochistes.


Tu as raison, a n'ira pas plus loin vu ton niveau d'ignorance et d'incomprhension de l'conomie actuelle, et ta totale dconnexion du monde dans lequel on vit. Tu devrais essayer de discuter avec des gens qui ne sont pas informaticiens, je pense que a te ferait du bien.

----------


## trenton

> Tu as raison, a n'ira pas plus loin vu ton niveau d'ignorance et d'incomprhension de l'conomie actuelle, et ta totale dconnexion du monde dans lequel on vit. Tu devrais essayer de discuter avec des gens qui ne sont pas informaticiens, je pense que a te ferait du bien.


Tu veux dire, comme un juge par exemple ? C'est marrant, eux ils sont pas informaticiens mais souvent ils comprennent mieux que certains ici. En mme temps, le sujet de la vente lie n'est pas un sujet d'informaticien, c'est plutt une question conomique.

----------


## Lyche

Bizarrement les quotes que j'ai fait ne t'on pas interpell et tu continues  dbiter tes histoires... tu occulte volontairement ou ton esprit est incapable de lire les choses qui ne vont pas dans son sens? Non srieusement, tu abuses l, tu nous sors une tude, qui aprs lecture s'avre tre contre tes arguments, et tu passes algrement sur autre chose parce que a te convient pas une fois que quelqu'un  lut plus que le rsum, compltement faux d'ailleurs, de ta propre argumentation...

Edit : Si tu cessais d'avoir ton argument "vente lie" dans chacun de tes postes. La vente lie elle est partout, quand j'achte une raquette de tennis, moi je voudrais pouvoir choisir mes cordes, leur tention, la qualit.. mais non, si je vais chez dcathlon, j'achte ce qu'on me propose.. tu pr-mont. Des exemples de vente lie il y en a des tonnes, alors cesses de nous gonfler avec ton argumentation toujours la mme depuis plus de 1an.. change ton disque, fait quelque chose, mais arrte de polluer chacuns des topics qui se trouve sur le forum avec a..

----------


## trenton

> Bizarrement les quotes que j'ai fait ne t'on pas interpell et tu continues  dbiter tes histoires... tu occulte volontairement ou ton esprit est incapable de lire les choses qui ne vont pas dans son sens? Non srieusement, tu abuses l, tu nous sors une tude, qui aprs lecture s'avre tre contre tes arguments, et tu passes algrement sur autre chose parce que a te convient pas une fois que quelqu'un  lut plus que le rsum, compltement faux d'ailleurs, de ta propre argumentation...
> 
> Edit : Si tu cessais d'avoir ton argument "vente lie" dans chacun de tes postes. La vente lie elle est partout, quand j'achte une raquette de tennis, moi je voudrais pouvoir choisir mes cordes, leur tention, la qualit.. mais non, si je vais chez dcathlon, j'achte ce qu'on me propose.. tu pr-mont. Des exemples de vente lie il y en a des tonnes, alors cesses de nous gonfler avec ton argumentation toujours la mme depuis plus de 1an.. change ton disque, fait quelque chose, mais arrte de polluer chacuns des topics qui se trouve sur le forum avec a..


Les pages que tu cites ne sont pas en contradiction avec le fait que deux tiers des personnes interroges veulent plus de choix pour le systme d'exploitation de leur ordinateur, contrairement  ce que vous dites depuis longtemps. 

Quant  ton histoire de raquette, a montre juste que tu n'as pas compris ce qu'tait la vente lie, inutile de continuer l dessus, si le sujet t'intresse, renseignes toi sur Wikipedia par exemple, ou auprs d'un avocat ou d'une association de consommateur comme l'UFC Que Choisir qui se bat contre la vente lie.

----------


## FailMan

> Tu veux dire, comme un juge par exemple ?


Un juge, comme celui qui peut couper des abonnements  internet, parce que la loi est toujours bien faite et correspond toujours  la ralit des choses, c'est a ?

----------


## Lyche

> Les pages que tu cites ne sont pas en contradiction avec le fait que deux tiers des personnes interroges veulent plus de choix pour le systme d'exploitation de leur ordinateur, contrairement  ce que vous dites depuis longtemps. 
> 
> Quant  ton histoire de raquette, a montre juste que tu n'as pas compris ce qu'tait la vente lie, inutile de continuer l dessus, si le sujet t'intresse, renseignes toi sur Wikipedia par exemple, ou auprs d'un avocat ou d'une association de consommateur comme l'UFC Que Choisir qui se bat contre la vente lie.


On a pas lut les mmes chiffres alors, j'ai quot 11% des sond parlent d'une multiplicit des OS dans leur critres de choix des offres de pc, 90% des sonds sont content de l'os et des logiciels fournis par dfaut.. Arrte de tourner les chiffres  ton avantage, a sert  rien et on a l'impression de parler avec un autiste qui peux pas faire autrement..

Pour ce qui est de wikipdia, navr, quand je vois certaines conneries qui sont crites dessus dans des domaines que je maitrise parfaitement, je dis stop et passons  autre chose pour s'informer. La vente lie c'est un problme que les pseudo informaticiens pleins de bon sens n'arrivent pas  s'imaginer ailleurs que dans leur fameux domaine o ils souhaiteraient voir autre chose que MS dominer le march. Maintenant, tu fais partis de ces gens pleins d'espoir et de fausse ides sur la ralit du march, la ralit de la vie. Tu auras beau propos ce que tu veux, tant que les consommateurs ne changeront pas leurs habitudes de consommation aucun industriel ne se lancera  rentrer en masse dans un produit qui n'est demand que par 10% de la population d'un pays. entre 10% et 90% le choix est vite fait. Le jour ou tu auras compris que l'conomie ne bouge que pour contenter la masse tu auras fais un trs grand progres et tu proposeras des solutions alternatives viables plutt que cramer les touches de ton clavier  rpter sans cesse les mmes neries inutiles et qui ne concerne que 10% de la population.

Je te le dis, si tu veux constater la ralit des choses, fonde ta boite, propose des PC nu aux consommateurs et regarde tes rsultats, ensuite, tu me reparlera des solutions viables que tu proposes pour le vulgum pecum du fin fond de la campagne landaise et son portefeuille.

----------


## cortex024

> Bizarrement les quotes que j'ai fait ne t'on pas interpell et tu continues  dbiter tes histoires... tu occulte volontairement ou ton esprit est incapable de lire les choses qui ne vont pas dans son sens? [...]et tu passes allgrement sur autre chose parce que a te convient pas


+1




> Quant  ton histoire de raquette, a montre juste que tu n'as pas compris ce qu'tait la vente lie, inutile de continuer l dessus, si le sujet t'intresse, renseignes toi sur Wikipedia par exemple


dixit wikipedia:



> La vente lie, galement appele vente subordonne, consiste  regrouper dans un lot ne comportant qu'un prix, plusieurs produits sans qu'il soit possible de se les procurer sparment


tu viens juste de dire qu'il y avait pleins de jolies boites pour vendre Windows, et on t'a suffisamment dmontrer qu'on pouvait se procurer  la pelle des ordinateurs sans OS.

tu vas encore ignorer ceci et sauter sur autre chose en criant "Microsoft: vente lie; Microsoft: vente lie"  ::roll:: 

je trouve au contraire l'exemple de la raquette trs pertinent. on est entour de ventes de ce type partout, ici ca gne uniquement parce que c'est le mchant Microsoft qui le fait.

----------


## trenton

> On a pas lut les mmes chiffres alors, j'ai quot 11% des sond parlent d'une multiplicit des OS dans leur critres de choix des offres de pc, 90% des sonds sont content de l'os et des logiciels fournis par dfaut.. Arrte de tourner les chiffres  ton avantage, a sert  rien et on a l'impression de parler avec un autiste qui peux pas faire autrement..


Ce n'est pas parce que je suis content de Windows que je suis content de le payer 2 fois : est-ce que tu arrives  comprendre a ? C'est pourtant pas compliqu.

Ce n'est pas parce que je suis content de Windows que je ne suis pas content de voir, que lorsqu'un constructeur lance un eeepc sans Windows  bat cot qui fait un carton, les licences Windows sont brades par Microsoft pour les mini PC, et que du cot, je paye  un prix plus juste ma licence Windows. Est-ce que tu arriveras un jour  comprendre a ?




> Or, une majorit de la population  et deux tiers des acheteurs potentiels dordinateurs  aimeraient quon leur propose le choix entre plusieurs systmes dexploitation ; seul un consommateur sur quatre se satisfait dune offre liant lachat dun ordinateur  celui dun systme dexploitation pr-install.

----------


## Lyche

et bien tu te bouge et tu vas dans un magasin acheter un pc nu. Tiens, dans ton article de toute  l'heure il est dit que 10% de la population Franais a achet un PC Nu, ce qui reprsente grosso modo 5Millions de personnes.. Pourquoi ne ferais tu pas partis de ces 5Millions... Quand on veut quelque chose de spciale, on se donne les moyens de l'avoir et on attend pas que l'offre s'adapte  la minorit. Le jour ou tu auras compris a tu auras fais un grand pas dans la vie conomique mondiale.

Ta citation je l'ai pas vue dans les 74pages, je l'ai juste vue dans le rsum.. Les chiffres de l'tude aussi ne parle pas de 2/3 des Franais..

----------


## FailMan

> Ce n'est pas parce que je suis content de Windows que je ne suis pas content de voir, que lorsqu'un constructeur lance un eeepc sans Windows  bat cot qui fait un carton, les licences Windows sont brades par Microsoft pour les mini PC, et que du cot, je paye  un prix plus juste ma licence Windows. Est-ce que tu arriveras un jour  comprendre a ?


Eh bien voil ; si tu n'as pas envie de payer Windows, regarde : 




> *un constructeur lance un eeepc sans Windows*


Tu as donc des PC avec Linux. D'ailleurs, il y a eu plus de retours de ces postes sous Linux, ce qui a conduit les constructeurs  abandonner cet OS au profit de Windows, plus adapt  la demande.

----------


## trenton

> et bien tu te bouge et tu vas dans un magasin acheter un pc nu


Le problme c'est que moi j'ai aussi envie de choisir mon matriel, comme beaucoup de gens.

----------


## FailMan

> Le problme c'est que moi j'ai aussi envie de choisir mon matriel, comme beaucoup de gens.


Dans ce cas, tu vas chez un assembleur. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=assembleur+PC+r...ion+parisienne

----------


## Lyche

> Le problme c'est que moi j'ai aussi envie de choisir mon matriel, comme beaucoup de gens.


Et qu'est-ce qui t'en empche?? putain mais tu ralises un peu les conneries que tu nous ponds? T'es informaticien, tu passe 15h par jour sur le net et tu viens nous souler pour un truc que tu peux rsoudre en 10minutes de ton temps sur le net et comme je te le dis plus haut, 5Millions de Franais ont achets un pc nu ces 5dernires annes ce qui signifie que d'autres l'ont fait et que a existe, arrte de nous prendre le choux pour des dtails qui ne concernent qu'une part "ngligeable" de la population qui est compos (d'aprs ton tude)  79% de personnes trs calles en informatique. Tes dsires ne sont pas ceux des individus n'tant pas spcialiss dans l'informatique, arrte de croire que ta pense est unique et que tout le monde (pardon 2/3, ce qui est faux d'aprs l'tude) des personnes souhaitent voir d'autres OS... 11% d'aprs l'tude, le reste ils veulent conomiser du fric..

----------


## behe

Quand je vois comment est formule la question 7, je comprend mieux le rsultat qui plait tant  trenton. 
En rajoutant l'ide de QUELQUES logiciels si un seul OS dispo et PLUSIEURS si on a le choix des os ... mme moi qui suis trs satisfait des offres tout en un, je rpondrais qu'il me faut le choix.
En mlangeant les OS et les logiciels dans les questions, je trouve que le rsultat est biais

----------


## trenton

> Et qu'est-ce qui t'en empche?? putain mais tu ralises un peu les conneries que tu nous ponds? T'es informaticien, tu passe 15h par jour sur le net et tu viens nous souler pour un truc que tu peux rsoudre en 10minutes de ton temps sur le net et comme je te le dis plus haut, 5Millions de Franais ont achets un pc nu ces 5dernires annes ce qui signifie que d'autres l'ont fait et que a existe, arrte de nous prendre le choux pour des dtails qui ne concernent qu'une part "ngligeable" de la population qui est compos (d'aprs ton tude)  79% de personnes trs calles en informatique. Tes dsires ne sont pas ceux des individus n'tant pas spcialiss dans l'informatique, arrte de croire que ta pense est unique et que tout le monde (pardon 2/3, ce qui est faux d'aprs l'tude) des personnes souhaitent voir d'autres OS... 11% d'aprs l'tude, le reste ils veulent conomiser du fric..


Je comprend pas pourquoi vous continuez... Vous ne comprenez pas ce qu'est la vente lie, de toute vidence je ne suis pas capable de vous l'expliquer, si le sujet vous intresse allez vous renseigner auprs de quelqu'un qui a des notions en conomie...

----------


## FailMan

> Je comprend pas pourquoi vous continuez... Vous ne comprenez pas ce qu'est la vente lie, de toute vidence je ne suis pas capable de vous l'expliquer, si le sujet vous intresse allez vous renseigner auprs de quelqu'un qui a des notions en conomie...


C'est toi qui ne comprend rien, et comme d'habitude tu t'vertues  prendre les gens pour des imbciles. L'imbcile, il faut croire que c'est toi, tu n'as pas t foutu de nous expliquer ou d'argumenter correctement quoi que ce soit, mis  part tes sempiternels trolls  deux francs.

On a apport la dfinition de la vente lie, on a dj expliqu X fois pourquoi c'tait compltement bidon et inapplicable au monde de l'informatique. Tu nous sors des tudes apportant de l'eau  notre moulin, t'es compltement dconnect de la ralit, tu prends tes opinions pour des opinions gnrales, mais tout le monde ne pense pas comme toi !

De plus, tu parles de juge et de la loi comme si elle tait toujours bien faite, or il me semble que tu dois tre l'un des premiers  pester contre HADOPI, pourtant ce sont ces mmes juges que tu encenses qui vont faire couper des abonnements  internet, au nom d'une loi toute aussi aberrante que celle sur la vente lie !

Sur ta Renault, il t'a t fourni des pneus, qui sont de marque Continental ? Tu ne trouves pas a honteux, tu n'as pas eu le choix, tu aurais prfr des chinois car moins chers. Renault, tout comme Acer ou HP, ne fabrique pas ce qui est partie de la voiture ou de l'ordinateur, pourtant c'est vendu avec, et est-ce que tu t'en plains ? Non.

Alors arrte avec ta mauvaise foi. Pas tonnant que vous arriviez pas  sensibiliser le public, avec une argumentation aussi pauvre et une mconnaissance totale du sujet, on arrive  rien. C'est a qui est criant. Chez toi comme chez les gens qui font des sites comme Racketiciel. C'est risible de ridicule. C'est beau de rver.

----------


## Lyche

Mais qu'est-ce que je m'en fou de la vente lie.. Ce qui t'emmerde c'est de voir MS avec 90% de PDM ou quoi? Il me semble que MS se met suffisament la pression pour conserver ses 90% de PDM en proposant de meilleurs services qu'il y a 10ans.. le jeu de la concurrence se fait comme il se doit. D'autant que j'ai tout  fait compris comment fonctionne la vente lie mais tu t'arrte au cas de l'informatique, qui est ton domaine, mais tu peux en trouver de partout, tiens, je veux un GPS, mais la voix et le logiciel qu'on me fournis ne correspond pas  mon envie mais le design du produit me va.. je fais quoi? bah soit je trouve autre chose, soit pirate le systme et j'y colle mon systme qui me plait.. La vente lie n'est pas limit  l'informatique, mais je suis pas sur que ce soit 100% mauvais.. Les gens ne savent pas prendre de dcision, si tu ne le fais pas pour eux ils sont compltement paum, alors autant leur proposer quelque chose de simple et qui fonctionne directement..

----------


## trenton

> On a apport la dfinition de la vente lie, on a dj expliqu X fois pourquoi c'tait compltement bidon et inapplicable au monde de l'informatique.


Ok, j'ai compris. Tu as la droit de penser que la prohibition de la vente lie est quelque chose de "bidon" ou d'idiot, et libre  moi de penser le contraire. Puisque de toute faon ni vous ne moi n'allons changer d'avis, pas la peine d'aller plus loin.

----------


## FailMan

C'est comme tu veux, si on abolit la vente lie pour de bon, je te souhaite bon courage pour :
installer un OS sur ta TVinstaller les freins, les siges, l'instrumentation et j'en passe de ta voituremonter tes freins, vitesses, etc. etc. sur ton vlomonter ton tlphone mobile de A  Z et installer un OS dessusmonter ta console de jeu et installer un OS dessusmonter un moteur et des freins etc. etc. sur ta tondeuse  gazon

et j'en passe, des exemples il en pleut ...

Je n'imagine mme pas la tte de l'conomie mondiale si tout venait  tre vendu sparment et tout dsassembl.  ::aie::

----------


## trenton

> C'est comme tu veux, si on abolit la vente lie pour de bon, je te souhaite bon courage pour :
> installer un OS sur ta TVinstaller les freins, les siges, l'instrumentation et j'en passe de ta voituremonter tes freins, vitesses, etc. etc. sur ton vlomonter ton tlphone mobile de A  Z et installer un OS dessusmonter ta console de jeu et installer un OS dessusmonter un moteur et des freins etc. etc. sur ta tondeuse  gazon
> 
> et j'en passe, des exemples il en pleut ...


Libre  toi de penser qu'il y a une vente lie dans le cas d'un produit unique, et libre  moi de penser le contraire... Libre  toi de penser qu'ordinateur et logiciels sont un produit unique, et libre  moi de penser le contraire.

----------


## FailMan

On vend des pneus sparment d'une voiture, comme on vend un OS sparment d'un ordinateur, non ? Ce sont donc des produits, tu l'as dit toi-mme.

Pourquoi la vente lie ici s'appliquerait plus  l'informatique qu' l'automobile ?

----------


## cortex024

> Je comprend pas pourquoi vous continuez... Vous ne comprenez pas ce qu'est la vente lie, de toute vidence je ne suis pas capable de vous l'expliquer, si le sujet vous intresse allez vous renseigner auprs de quelqu'un qui a des notions en conomie...


c'est plutt nous qui ne comprenons pas pourquoi tu insistes sans amener de l'argumentation. On te pond des exemple, on te fourni des sites, on te fait des citations  partir des articles sur lesquels tu te basais, ...
Visiblement tu ne maitrise pas trs bien le sujet que tu dfends/accuses, ou tu fais plutt preuve d'une mauvaise foi impressionnante vu que tu vites les messages et preuves qu'on te fourni!




> Libre  toi de penser qu'il y a une vente lie dans le cas d'un produit unique, et libre  moi de penser le contraire... Libre  toi de penser qu'ordinateur et logiciels sont un produit unique, et libre  moi de penser le contraire.


le problme avec a c'est qu'il n'y a pas de limite possible pour dfinir produit unique ou pas, et c'est l qu'est le ridicule de l'accusation de vente lie. ton bios, tu voudrais aussi pouvoir le choisir?  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Libre  toi de penser qu'il y a une vente lie dans le cas d'un produit unique, et libre  moi de penser le contraire... Libre  toi de penser qu'ordinateur et logiciels sont un produit unique, et libre  moi de penser le contraire.


Et mme si on considre, comme toi, que la vente lie ne concerne que logiciel et matriel, alors qu'en est-il des smartphone ? des Mac ? des GPS ? ...

As-tu dj port plainte contre Nokia parce que ton smartphone tait fourni avec Android alors que tu voulais iOS ?

Et l'iPod, le logiciel de lecture est nul, j'en veux un autre, Apple va me rembourser ? 

Avoue que ce qui te fais mal, c'est que Windows soit apprci par 90% des gens ! Et l on comprendra ton ressentiment. Mais, a ne fera pas de la vente de PC avec Windows une vente moins injuste que celle des iPhone, iPad, TomTom, ...

----------


## trenton

> On vend des pneus sparment d'une voiture, comme on vend un OS sparment d'un ordinateur, non ? Ce sont donc des produits, tu l'as dit toi-mme.
> 
> Pourquoi la vente lie ici s'appliquerait plus  l'informatique qu' l'automobile ?


Quelque soit ma rponse je ne pourrais pas te convaincre puisque tu as dcid de ne pas tre d'accord. A quoi bon rpondre ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Quelque soit ma rponse je ne pourrais pas te convaincre puisque tu as dcid de ne pas tre d'accord. A quoi bon rpondre ?


 ::mouarf::

----------


## FailMan

> Quelque soit ma rponse je ne pourrais pas te convaincre puisque tu as dcid de ne pas tre d'accord. A quoi bon rpondre ?


Non, mais j'attend juste une rponse sense, pour l'instant on a encore rien vu, tu fais comme si tu savais, mais tu te caches derrire la barrire de notre *pseudo*-ignorance pour ne pas dire ce que tu sais. Je crois bien que tu ne sais rien et que c'est que du vent. T'es pas d'accord avec a, tu n'aimes pas Microsoft pour des raisons obscures, tu ne sais mme pas toi-mme, t'es incapable d'expliquer tes positions.

----------


## trenton

> Non, mais j'attend juste une rponse sense, pour l'instant on a encore rien vu, tu fais comme si tu savais, mais tu te caches derrire la barrire de notre *pseudo*-ignorance pour ne pas dire ce que tu sais. Je crois bien que tu ne sais rien et que c'est que du vent. T'es pas d'accord avec a, tu n'aimes pas Microsoft pour des raisons obscures, tu ne sais mme pas toi-mme, t'es incapable d'expliquer tes positions.


Pourquoi tu insistes ? J'ai compris votre point de vue,je comprend tout  fait qu'on puisse estimer la vente lie ou la vente  perte comme quelque chose d'acceptable et de normale. Pourquoi n'acceptez vous pas qu'on puisse avoir un point de vue diffrent du votre ?

----------


## SirDarken

Il me semble mais cela reste  confirmer que la vente lie ne s'applique pas comme infraction  partir du moment, ou sans le lien le produit n'est pas fonctionnel.

Hors un PC sans OS, comme une voiture sans pneus n'est pas fonctionnel, et l'on peut donc vendre les produits lies afin que cela fonctionne.

Aprs il serai agrable que la discution porte sur les rsultats proprement parler de Microsoft et non des process de ventes.

----------


## FailMan

> Il me semble mais cela reste  confirmer que la vente lie ne s'applique pas comme infraction  partir du moment, ou sans le lien le produit n'est pas fonctionnel.
> 
> Hors un PC sans OS, comme une voiture sans pneus n'est pas fonctionnel, et l'on peut donc vendre les produits lies afin que cela fonctionne.


Cela semble logique : sinon il ne serait pas possible de faire quoi que ce soit, car les fabricants de produits qui ralisent le produit de A  Z sont trs rares (pour ne pas dire qu'elles n'existent pas).

----------


## cortex024

> Pourquoi tu insistes ? J'ai compris votre point de vue,je comprend tout  fait qu'on puisse estimer la vente lie ou la vente  perte comme quelque chose d'acceptable et de normale. Pourquoi n'acceptez vous pas qu'on puisse avoir un point de vue diffrent du votre ?


c'est pourtant simple non? ca fait 5 pages que tu dis qu'on ne comprend rien mais que tu n'as pas pondu la moindre explication




> c'est plutt nous qui ne comprenons pas pourquoi tu insistes sans amener de l'argumentation. On te pond des exemple, on te fourni des sites, on te fait des citations  partir des articles sur lesquels tu te basais, ...
> Visiblement tu ne maitrise pas trs bien le sujet que tu dfends/accuses, ou *tu fais plutt preuve d'une mauvaise foi impressionnante vu que tu vites les messages et preuves qu'on te fourni!*





> Non, mais j'attends juste une rponse sense, pour l'instant on a encore rien vu, tu fais comme si tu savais, mais tu te caches derrire la barrire de notre *pseudo*-ignorance pour ne pas dire ce que tu sais. Je crois bien que tu ne sais rien et que c'est que du vent. T'es pas d'accord avec a, tu n'aimes pas Microsoft pour des raisons obscures, tu ne sais mme pas toi-mme, t'es incapable d'expliquer tes positions.

----------


## trenton

> c'est pourtant simple non? ca fait 5 pages que tu dis qu'on ne comprend rien mais que tu n'as pas pondu la moindre explication


Tu insistes encore ? De quelles preuves parles-tu ? Et que prtends-tu avoir dmontr ?

----------


## cortex024

> Tu insistes encore ? De quelles preuves parles-tu ? Et que prtends-tu avoir dmontr ?


tu continues encore ta mauvaises foi?

il suffit de lire cette page pour comprendre mon (notre) point de vue sur la "vente lie".
comme quoi si on doit sanctionner et considrer comme injuste la "vente lie", ca frlerait le ridicule car il y a des milliards de choses alors qui sont vendues en "vente lies" et heureusement (les exemples sont dj lgion sur cette page).

tu peux tre contre cela (n'essaie pas de nous faire croire qu'on accepte pas les avis diffrents) mais alors ne vient pas juste nous dire qu'on ne comprend rien, explique le pourquoi tu n'es pas d'accord avec a  ::zoubi::

----------


## trenton

> tu continues encore ta mauvaises foi?
> 
> il suffit de lire cette page pour comprendre mon (notre) point de vue sur la "vente lie".
> comme quoi si on doit sanctionner et considrer comme injuste la "vente lie", ca frlerait le ridicule car il y a des milliards de choses alors qui sont vendues en "vente lies" et heureusement (les exemples sont dj lgion sur cette page).
> 
> tu peux tre contre cela (n'essaie pas de nous faire croire qu'on accepte pas les avis diffrents) mais alors ne vient pas juste nous dire qu'on ne comprend rien, explique le pourquoi tu n'es pas d'accord avec a


Ok ,je prie  tout ceux  qui j'ai dit qu'ils ne comprenaient rien de bien vouloir accepter mes excuses. Je comprend votre point de vue sur la vente lie, le mien est juste oppos, visiblement nous n'arrivons pas  nous comprendre alors arrtons l la discussion.

----------


## cortex024

> Je comprend votre point de vue sur la vente lie, le mien est juste oppos, visiblement nous n'arrivons pas  nous comprendre alors arrtons l la discussion.


Bon, donc lorsque tu achtes un produit, tu voudrais avoir le choix sur le moindre lment qui compose ce produit?
est-ce que tu te rends compte de ce que cela amnerait comme possibilits?

donc il ne devrait plus rester sur terre QUE des entreprises qui fabriquent de A  Z et de manire unique les composants formant un produit "final".
Soit devoir proposer dans sa chaine de construction le choix de n possibilit pour chaque lment.

Et cela ca concerne uniquement les produits "construits/assembls" en tant que tel.
il y a la mme chose concernant les choses non matrielles

c'est donc a que tu dfends!

----------


## trenton

> Bon, donc lorsque tu achtes un produit, tu voudrais avoir le choix sur le moindre lment qui compose ce produit?


Non, absolument pas.

----------


## cortex024

> Non, absolument pas.


tu le fais exprs ou quoi?
EXPLIQUE ALORS  ::sm::

----------


## trenton

> tu le fais exprs ou quoi?
> EXPLIQUE ALORS


Il semble normale de ne pas pouvoir choisir les lments d'un produit unique, sinon c'est une contrainte trop importante pour le vendeur. 
Et je considre (comme la DGCCRF) que matriel et logiciel ne constitue pas un produit unique. Aprs, libre  chacun de penser le contraire.

----------


## FailMan

Depuis quand un ordinateur et le systme qui permet de s'en servir n'est-il pas un produit unique ?

Tu peux acheter un OS sparment tout comme tu peux acheter les pneus d'une voiture sparment, pourtant la voiture est fournie avec, tout comme l'ordinateur est fourni avec, puisque c'est un seul et unique produit, a forme un tout.

----------


## Lyche

> Depuis quand un ordinateur et le systme qui permet de s'en servir n'est-il pas un produit unique ?
> 
> Tu peux acheter un OS sparment tout comme tu peux acheter les pneus d'une voiture sparment, pourtant la voiture est fournie avec, tout comme l'ordinateur est fourni avec, puisque c'est un seul et unique produit, a forme un tout.


Attend, la DGCCRF  dfinis a comme 2 produits distinct, pas indispensables l'un  l'autre, les vendre ensemble c'est de la vente lie c'est tout. Faut pas chercher, dj que nos incomptents de gouvernants passent par le par feu Open Office pour travailler, t'imagine si ils mettaient en plus un OS sur leur PC, non mais a serait la rvolution !!

----------


## trenton

> Depuis quand un ordinateur et le systme qui permet de s'en servir n'est-il pas un produit unique ?


Depuis quand est-ce un produit unique ?

----------


## FailMan

C'est vrai. Nos autorits sont tout  fait comptentes en matire d'informatique et de droit informatique. Tiens, j'ai reu un courrier recommand ...  ::roll:: 




> Depuis quand est-ce un produit unique ?


Depuis qu'un PC a besoin d'un OS pour fonctionner, a l'a toujours t. Tout comme ta TV, ton tlphone, ta voiture galement. Tout comme une voiture d'un moteur et de roues pour rouler. Mme si c'est pas le constructeur qui fabrique les peneus, il te les vend, contre ton gr. Si, si, je t'assure.

----------


## trenton

> Depuis qu'un PC a besoin d'un OS pour fonctionner, a l'a toujours t.


Je comprend ton point de vue, mme si je ne le partage pas. En effet, bien qu'un ordinateur ait besoin d'lectricit pour fonctionner, je ne considre pas l'abonnement  l'lectricit et l'ordinateur comme un produit unique indissociable.

----------


## cortex024

> Je comprend ton point de vue, mme si je ne le partage pas. En effet, bien qu'un ordinateur ait besoin d'lectricit pour fonctionner, je ne considre pas l'abonnement  l'lectricit et l'ordinateur comme un produit unique indissociable.


Donc, je reformule un peu vu que la distinction que tu veux faire n'est pas au niveau lments composant un produit, mais au niveau d'un systme logiciel pour faire fonctionner un matriel.

Donc pour toi, tous les os sur tlphone, sur ta voiture, ton four  micro onde, ta tl, .... sont des ventes lies et on devrait pouvoir avoir le choix du logiciel sur tout?

tu ne te rend toujours pas compte de l'absurdit de la chose il me semble  ::?:

----------


## FailMan

> Je comprend ton point de vue, mme si je ne le partage pas. En effet, bien qu'un ordinateur ait besoin d'lectricit pour fonctionner, je ne considre pas l'abonnement  l'lectricit et l'ordinateur comme un produit unique indissociable.


Je l'attendais le coup de l'lectricit, et l ou tu te plantes, c'est que l'lectricit c'est un service, et non pas un bien, contrairement  ton ordinateur ou ton pneu de voiture.

Tu ne possdes pas l'lectricit, EDF te la fournit. Par contre tu es propritaire de ta licence Windows, ainsi que ton pneu de voiture ou encore de ton PC.

----------


## trenton

> Donc pour toi, tous les os sur tlphone, sur ta voiture, ton four  micro onde, ta tl, .... sont des ventes lies et on devrait pouvoir avoir le choix du logiciel sur tout?


Pas ncessairement non. Si tu veux plus d'explications, regarde un peu le code de la consommation franais, c'est assez bien expliqu.

----------


## trenton

> Je l'attendais le coup de l'lectricit, et l ou tu te plantes, c'est que l'lectricit c'est un service, et non pas un bien, contrairement  ton ordinateur ou ton pneu de voiture.
> 
> Tu ne possde pas l'lectricit, EDF te la fournit. Par contre tu es propritaire de ta licence Windows, ainsi que ton pneu de voiture ou encore de ton PC.


En droit franais, une licence logicielle est un service, et non un produit.

----------


## FailMan

> En droit franais, une licence logicielle est un service, et non un produit.


Ce qui est une belle aberration du droit franais (on en est plus  une), mais tu en es propritaire, contrairement  l'lectricit, ce qui fait que ton raisonnement ne tient pas debout, comme d'habitude.

----------


## trenton

> Mais tu en es propritaire, contrairement  l'lectricit, ce qui fait que ton raisonnement ne tient pas debout, comme d'habitude.


Non tu n'en ai pas propritaire justement, sinon tu pourrais rinstaller une licence OEM sur un autre ordinateur par exemple.

----------


## cortex024

> Pas ncessairement non. Si tu veux plus d'explications, regarde un peu le code de la consommation franais, c'est assez bien expliqu.


sans plus d'argumentation, je comprends ton "pas ncessairement" par un "non, juste quand c'est Microsoft parce que je suis jaloux de leur 90% de part de march et qu'il faut tout faire pour les em******.  ::roll:: 

faut arrter, si tu veux que le systme logiciel faisant fonctionner le matriel ne puisse pas tre lie  la vente du-dit matriel, faut le faire pour rien ou pour tout, pas juste pour faire plaisir aux anti-Microsoft primaires  :8O:

----------


## trenton

> sans plus d'argumentation, je comprends ton "pas ncessairement" par un "non, juste quand c'est Microsoft parce que je suis jaloux de leur 90% de part de march et qu'il faut tout faire pour les em******. 
> 
> faut arrter, si tu veux que le systme logiciel faisant fonctionner le matriel ne puisse pas tre lie  la vente du-dit matriel, faut le faire pour rien ou pour tout, pas juste pour faire plaisir aux anti-Microsoft primaires


En droit franais il y a des exceptions  la vente lie pour s'assurer que le vendeur ne vas pas tre embter par des cas absurdes.

Certains des cas que tu exposes font partie de ces exceptions selon moi, et ne devraient donc pas tre considrer comme des cas de vente lie, d'autres si.

Et ce n'est pas une question de savoir si c'est Microsoft ou non qui dite le logiciel, quand il s'agit d'un anti virus ou d'un logiciel de gravure d'autres marques, c'est le mme problme, et idem pour Mac OS X et idem pour les distribution Linux payantes.

----------


## cortex024

> En droit franais il y a des exceptions  la vente lie pour s'assurer que le vendeur ne vas pas tre embter par des cas absurdes.
> 
> Certains des cas que tu exposes font partie de ces exceptions selon moi, et ne devraient donc pas tre considrer comme des cas de vente lie, d'autres si.
> 
> Et ce n'est pas une question de savoir si c'est Microsoft ou non qui dite le logiciel, quand il s'agit d'un anti virus ou d'un logiciel de gravure d'autres marques, c'est le mme problme, et idem pour Mac OS X et idem pour les distribution Linux payantes.


donc la loi est bel et bien absurde, dans la mesure ou "ils" se rservent le droit de considrer une chose comme de la vente lie et un cas similaire comme n'en tant pas. Donc si tu te basais uniquement sur le texte de loi pour tre contre la vente lie sur ordinateur mais pour la vente lie sur d'autres domaines considrs comme absurde, je peux comprendre ta position, bien que je ne la partage pas.
pour moi, c'est cette loi qui est absurde dans la mesure ou les ventes lies acceptes ou non sont choisies arbitrairement de manire tout a fait illogique, d'o le fait que je ne partage pas du tout cette histoire de vente lie interdite en France

ps:Il est dommage qu'il t'a fallu 5 pages de mauvaise foi pour enfin nous exposer les argument et le pourquoi de ta position.

----------


## trenton

> donc la loi est bel et bien absurde, dans la mesure ou "ils" se rservent le droit de considrer une chose comme de la vente lie et un cas similaire comme n'en tant pas.


Il n'y a a nulle part dans la loi. Et c'est qui "ils" ?

----------


## FailMan

> Non tu n'en ai pas propritaire justement, sinon tu pourrais rinstaller une licence OEM sur un autre ordinateur par exemple.


Si, tu en es propritaire, simplement la licence ne te permet pas de jouir de cette proprit en dehors du PC sur lequel elle a t utilise.

----------


## cortex024

> Il n'y a a nulle part dans la loi. Et c'est qui "ils" ?


faudrait savoir  ::?: 



> En droit franais il y a des exceptions  la vente lie pour s'assurer que le vendeur ne vas pas tre embter par des cas absurdes

----------


## trenton

> Si, tu en es propritaire, simplement la licence ne te permet pas de jouir de cette proprit en dehors du PC sur lequel elle a t utilise.


D'un point de vue lgale, non, tu n'es pas propritaire du logiciel. Le propritaire du logiciel, c'est l'diteur. Et en admettant que tu sois effectivement propritaire du logiciel, en quoi es-tu moins propritaire de l'lectricit que tu utilises,  ce moment l ?




> faudrait savoir


Quelqu'un qui dit que, visiblement, je ne matrise pas le sujet, devrait quand mme au moins connatre ces textes de lois, je pense, n'es-tu pas d'accord ? Et si tu connais ces textes de lois, alors tu as ta rponse.

----------


## cortex024

> Quelqu'un qui dit que, visiblement, je ne matrise pas le sujet, devrait quand mme au moins connatre ces textes de lois, je pense, n'es-tu pas d'accord ? Et si tu connais ces textes de lois, alors tu as ta rponse.


ca y est, il est reparti dans sa mauvaise foi  ::traine:: 
c'est pourtant toi qui a dit ceci:



> En droit franais il y a des exceptions  la vente lie pour s'assurer que le vendeur ne vas pas tre embter par des cas absurdes


Donc explique moi alors pourquoi tu n'tais pas d'accord avec cela:



> donc la loi est bel et bien absurde, dans la mesure ou "ils" se rservent le droit de considrer une chose comme de la vente lie et un cas similaire comme n'en tant pas. Donc si tu te basais uniquement sur le texte de loi pour tre contre la vente lie sur ordinateur mais pour la vente lie sur d'autres domaines considrs comme absurde, je peux comprendre ta position, bien que je ne la partage pas.
> pour moi, c'est cette loi qui est absurde dans la mesure ou les ventes lies acceptes ou non sont choisies arbitrairement de manire tout a fait illogique, d'o le fait que je ne partage pas du tout cette histoire de vente lie interdite en France

----------


## FailMan

> D'un point de vue lgale, non, tu n'es pas propritaire du logiciel. Le propritaire du logiciel, c'est l'diteur. Et en admettant que tu sois effectivement propritaire du logiciel, en quoi es-tu moins propritaire de l'lectricit que tu utilises,  ce moment l ?


Mais tu en fais exprs ? Je te dis que tu es propritaire de la licence, mais que le contrat de cette licence (licence d'utilisation) ne te permet pas de l'utiliser sur une autre machine que celle vise par celle-ci ?  ::cfou::

----------


## trenton

> ca y est, il est reparti dans sa mauvaise foi


Tu estimes que dire que quelqu'un qui connat le sujet de la vente lie (suffisamment pour dire aux autres qu'ils n'y connaissent rien), devrait connatre les textes de lois qui dfinissent cette vente lie, c'est tre de mauvaise foi ? Quelle drle de dfinition.




> Donc explique moi alors pourquoi tu n'tais pas d'accord avec cela:


Le mieux c'est de relire les textes de lois si tu ne les a pas compris.




> Je te dis que tu es propritaire de la licence


Tu peux le dire autant que tu veux, c'est juste faux, tu n'es pas propritaire d'un logiciel pour lequel tu obtient juste une licence.

----------


## cortex024

> Quelqu'un qui dit que, visiblement, je ne matrise pas le sujet, devrait quand mme au moins connatre ces textes de lois, je pense, n'es-tu pas d'accord ? Et si tu connais ces textes de lois, alors tu as ta rponse.


il continue dans sa mauvaise foi  ::traine:: 
c'est pourtant toi qui a dit ceci:



> En droit franais il y a des exceptions  la vente lie pour s'assurer que le vendeur ne vas pas tre embter par des cas absurdes


Donc explique moi alors pourquoi tu n'tais pas d'accord avec cela:



> donc la loi est bel et bien absurde, dans la mesure ou "ils" se rservent le droit de considrer une chose comme de la vente lie et un cas similaire comme n'en tant pas. Donc si tu te basais uniquement sur le texte de loi pour tre contre la vente lie sur ordinateur mais pour la vente lie sur d'autres domaines considrs comme absurde, je peux comprendre ta position, bien que je ne la partage pas.
> pour moi, c'est cette loi qui est absurde dans la mesure ou les ventes lies acceptes ou non sont choisies arbitrairement de manire tout a fait illogique, d'o le fait que je ne partage pas du tout cette histoire de vente lie interdite en France

----------


## trenton

> il continue dans sa mauvaise foi


Tu n'es pas d'accord pour dire que quelqu'un qui dit aux autres qu'ils n'y connaissent rien sur le sujet, doit connatre un minimum le sujet en question, et que connatre un minimum le sujet en question (ici la vente lie), c'est au moins connatre ces textes de lois ?

----------


## cortex024

c'est pourtant toi qui a dit ceci:



> En droit franais il y a des exceptions  la vente lie pour s'assurer que le vendeur ne vas pas tre embter par des cas absurdes


Donc explique moi alors pourquoi tu n'tais pas d'accord avec cela:



> donc la loi est bel et bien absurde, dans la mesure ou "ils" se rservent le droit de considrer une chose comme de la vente lie et un cas similaire comme n'en tant pas. Donc si tu te basais uniquement sur le texte de loi pour tre contre la vente lie sur ordinateur mais pour la vente lie sur d'autres domaines considrs comme absurde, je peux comprendre ta position, bien que je ne la partage pas.
> pour moi, c'est cette loi qui est absurde dans la mesure ou les ventes lies acceptes ou non sont choisies arbitrairement de manire tout a fait illogique, d'o le fait que je ne partage pas du tout cette histoire de vente lie interdite en France

----------


## cbleas

```
Tu estimes que dire que quelqu'un qui connat le sujet de la vente lie (suffisamment pour dire aux autres qu'ils n'y connaissent rien), devrait connatre les textes de lois qui dfinissent cette vente lie, c'est tre de mauvaise foi ? Quelle drle de dfinition.
```

Si la loi est bafou il y a des procs et dans ce cas Microsoft aurait t condamn Or jusqu' prsent microsoft vend  qui veux et comme il veux dans le respect de la loi.
Maintenant si linux n'est pas prsent sur les ordinateurs c'est que bien que gratuit il n'est suffisamment apprci pour que la demande soit suffisante pour que les fabriquants s'embete pour une minorit qui au lieu d'expliquer pourquoi linux est le meilleurs Ils nous disent  tuons le diable Microsoft qui obligent c'est C*** de fabriquants et d'utilisateurs  acheter un PC qui est si mauvais. Bizarre Mais en meme temps que linux ne progresse pas Apple lui vend plus en vendant encore plus cher et la pour le coup en faisant de la vente li.
Pour ma part si on me dit je peut choisir mon OS mais cela me coutera plus cher car je devrai acheter Chez Microsoft au plix public.
J'aurais pu dire que dans ce cas que je prendrais du Linux mais il n'y a plus aucune chance quand je vois le sectarisme de certain.

----------


## yoyo88

bon coupon cour au dbat HS strile!

l'on peut trouver des PC sans OS comme on peut en trouver avec un Windows ou une distribution linux. et c'est aussi valable pour du PC portable...


fin du dbat HS...

bonne soire!  :;):

----------


## trenton

> Si la loi est bafou il y a des procs


Mais il y a des procs !




> et dans ce cas Microsoft aurait t condamn


Encore une remarque qui montre l'incomprhension sur le sujet. Microsoft n'est pas accus de vente lie, pour une raison simple : il n'est ni vendeur, ni celui qui fait le package.

----------


## cortex024

trenton, peux tu ENFIN rpondre  mon interrogation au lieu de continuer  nier ce qui ne te plait pas dans les posts des gens?

et cesse de me parler inutilement du texte de loi, c'est par rapport  tes propos que je te pose une question, ne joue pas l'enfant une fois de plus  dtourner et nier l'affaire stp

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Attend, la DGCCRF  dfinis a comme 2 produits distinct, pas indispensables l'un  l'autre, les vendre ensemble c'est de la vente lie c'est tout. Faut pas chercher, dj que nos incomptents de gouvernants passent par le par feu Open Office pour travailler, t'imagine si ils mettaient en plus un OS sur leur PC, non mais a serait la rvolution !!


Le mme organisme a d'ailleurs dit que les MAC et MAC OS X tait un un mme et seul produit. Ce qui prouve qu'ils n'ont rien compris et qu'ils ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent.
Maintenant, un groupuscule activiste pro-Linux (ou plutt anti-Microsoft) se prcipite sur cette absurdit pour crier au scandale. Typique de ceux qui n'ont rien  dire et proposer, que de gueuler contre ceux qui russissent !




> D'un point de vue lgale, non, tu n'es pas propritaire du logiciel. Le propritaire du logiciel, c'est l'diteur. Et en admettant que tu sois effectivement propritaire du logiciel, en quoi es-tu moins propritaire de l'lectricit que tu utilises,  ce moment l ?





> Tu peux le dire autant que tu veux, c'est juste faux, tu n'es pas propritaire d'un logiciel pour lequel tu obtient juste une licence.


Mais bon sang ! Apprends  lire ! 
Si tu ne comprends pas la diffrence entre LICENCE D'UTILISATION et LOGICIEL, changes de mtier ! Quittes l'informatique, elle ne s'en portera que mieux !
Oui tu es propritaire de la LICENCE D'UTILISATION et dans les limites fixes par celle-ci, et non tu n'es pas propritaire du LOGICIEL !
C'est pourtant simple  comprendre !

----------


## trenton

> Le mme organisme a d'ailleurs dit que les MAC et MAC OS X tait un un mme et seul produit. Ce qui prouve qu'ils n'ont rien compris et qu'ils ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent.


Tu as des sources l dessus ? Car j'en ai jamais entendu parler.




> Mais bon sang ! Apprends  lire !
> Si tu ne comprends pas la diffrence entre LICENCE D'UTILISATION et LOGICIEL, changes de mtier !


Le terme proprit en droit, a une signification particulire. Pour une licence, on ne parles pas d'un propritaire, mais d'un dtenteur. Ce n'est pas une question lie  l'informatique, c'est une question de droit.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu as des sources l dessus ? Car j'en ai jamais entendu parler.


J'attend une rponse de la DGCCRF, que je vous communiquerais (que ce soit  mon avantage, ou pas)/

Et pour exemple, un truc difiant... Voir




> Le terme proprit en droit, a une signification particulire. Pour une licence, on ne parles pas d'un propritaire, mais d'un dtenteur. Ce n'est pas une question lie  l'informatique, c'est une question de droit.


J'avais utilis le terme propritaire pour ne pas compliqu. a ne change en rien ce que j'ai dit avant !

----------


## cortex024

aprs une discussion interminable avec *trenton* qui n'a jamais su me dire pourquoi il n'tait pas d'accord avec mon avis et pourquoi il ne le considrait pas comme juste, je le reposte de manire affirmative:




> donc la loi est bel et bien absurde, dans la mesure ou "ils" se rservent le droit de considrer une chose comme de la vente lie et un cas similaire comme n'en tant pas. Donc si tu te basais uniquement sur le texte de loi pour tre contre la vente lie sur ordinateur mais pour la vente lie sur d'autres domaines considrs comme absurde, je peux comprendre ta position, bien que je ne la partage pas.
> pour moi, c'est cette loi qui est absurde dans la mesure ou les ventes lies acceptes ou non sont choisies arbitrairement de manire tout a fait illogique, d'o le fait que je ne partage pas du tout cette histoire de vente lie interdite en France

----------


## Louis Griffont

*cortex024* je ne dirais pas que la loi est absurde, je pense qu'elle a t faite pour une domaine prcis, et que certaines personnes (ou plutt groupes de personnes) ont dcid de la faire appliquer  l'informatique, en faveur de leur bb, et contre le mchant Microsoft. Comme la plupart des juristes et autres politiques ne comprennent rien  l'informatique, il n'a pas t difficile de leur faire aval des couleuvres grosses comme des boas, et de vouloir faire appliquer bon gr mal gr cette loi  l'informatique.

----------


## trenton

> *cortex024* je ne dirais pas que la loi est absurde, je pense qu'elle a t faite pour une domaine prcis, et que certaines personnes (ou plutt groupes de personnes) ont dcid de la faire appliquer  l'informatique, en faveur de leur bb, et contre le mchant Microsoft. Comme la plupart des juristes et autres politiques ne comprennent rien  l'informatique, il n'a pas t difficile de leur faire aval des couleuvres grosses comme des boas, et de vouloir faire appliquer bon gr mal gr cette loi  l'informatique.


Si on avait voulu faire une loi pour un domaine prcis, on l'aurais prcis dans la loi. 
De toute faon, vous n'tes pas capable d'expliquer en quoi cette loi n'est pas adapte  l'informatique, vous n'avez donn aucun argument valable en ce sens (par contre j'ai bien compris que vous n'tiez pas d'accord avec cette loi en faveur d'une concurrence saine).

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pourquoi est-ce que je trouve que la loi ne correspond pas au cas PC/OS ? 

C'est assez simple, en fait. Il s'agit de deux produits qui ne peuvent fonctionner l'un sans l'autre. Votre argument est de dire qu'il y a lien entre un produit et un service, ce qui est faut dans ce cas. L'OS n'est pas un service mais un produit.

Et on le voit clairement dans d'autres situation. 

Apple a t condamn par la France car il vendait son iPhone AVEC un abonnement Orange (lien Produit/service) pas parce qu'il vendait son iPhone avec iOS !

Pour moi, il est la le problme de vouloir faire appliquer ce texte  la vente PC/OS. 

Maintenant, que l'on oblige les revendeurs  dtailler les prix des diffrents composants constituant le prix de l'ordinateur, pourquoi pas, mais dans ce cas pourquoi on ne l'exige pas non plus des fabricants d'automobiles, de machines  laver, de tlviseurs, ... (je veux la liste des composants lectroniques de ma tl avec leur prix de vente !  ::aie::  )

Voil, j'espre que, cette fois, j'ai t clair !

----------


## trenton

> C'est assez simple, en fait. Il s'agit de deux produits qui ne peuvent fonctionner l'un sans l'autre. Votre argument est de dire qu'il y a lien entre un produit et un service, ce qui est faut dans ce cas. L'OS n'est pas un service mais un produit.


Attention, il ne faut pas confondre faut, du verbe falloir, et faux, qui est le contraire de vrai.  ::ccool:: 

En tout cas, il faut bien comprendre que non, une licence n'est pas un produit, c'est un service, je ne peux pas en faire ce que je veux contrairement  un ordinateur, puisque je ne peux pas par exemple l'installer sur un autre ordinateur. Tandis que mon ordinateur, je peux en faire ce que je veux, dans les limites de la loi, personne n'a rien  en dire. (Mais de toute manire, mme si c'tait un produit, a ne suffirait pas pour dire qu'il n'y a pas de vente lie)

D'autre part, il faudrait expliquer pourquoi, si l'un ne va pas sans l'autre, on trouve des licences boites dans les magasins grand public ?

----------


## Lyche

Depuis quand quelque chose de concrt (du code pour confectionner un logiciel ) est un service? Tu veux dire que tous les logiciels et OS sont des services?  ::koi:: 
J'ai du mal  suivre cette logique. La confection en elle mme est un service, le produit finis est un produit non? Je crois que c'est  ce niveau l que les points de vue divergent et que la discution nait.

Qu'est-ce qui permet de diffrencier un bien d'un service pour toi?

----------


## FailMan

> En tout cas, il faut bien comprendre que non, une licence n'est pas un produit, c'est un service, je ne peux pas en faire ce que je veux contrairement  un ordinateur, puisque je ne peux pas par exemple l'installer sur un autre ordinateur. Tandis que mon ordinateur, je peux en faire ce que je veux, dans les limites de la loi, personne n'a rien  en dire. (Mais de toute manire, mme si c'tait un produit, a ne suffirait pas pour dire qu'il n'y a pas de vente lie)


Le fait qu'une licence soit un service est une totale aberration du droit franais. De plus, ce que tu affirmes est totalement faux : tu peux trs bien installer Mac OSX par exemple sur plusieurs machines avec une seule licence. Ce n'est pas parce que celle de Windows ne te le permet pas qu'aucune ne le permet (et il me semble qu'il existe -ou a exist- des versions multi-postes des licences Windows).




> D'autre part, il faudrait expliquer pourquoi, si l'un ne va pas sans l'autre, on trouve des licences boites dans les magasins grand public ?


Peut-tre parce qu'il n'est pas interdit d'utiliser plusieurs systmes d'exploitation sur son ordinateur. Si j'ai Ubuntu de livr sur mon PC portable, pourquoi ne pourrais-je pas acheter Windows, par exemple ?

C'est comme les pneus pour une voiture : l'un ne va pas sans l'autre, mais pourtant il y en a de vendus sparment. C'est une vente lie, alors ?




> De toute faon, vous n'tes pas capable d'expliquer en quoi cette loi n'est pas adapte  l'informatique


Cette loi n'est pas adapte  l'informatique, car sans systme d'exploitation, l'ordinateur n'est absolument pas fonctionnel, tout simplement. Tout comme ton constructeur automobile ne te vendrait pas une voiture sans roues, le constructeur du PC ne te vend pas de PC sans systme d'exploitation. Le produit vendu est un produit fini destin  une utilisation "out-of-the-box". Il suffit de voir les statistiques de vente pour se rendre compte que les PC sans OS sont marginaux car n'intressent pas le grand public qui gnralement ne sait pas comment installer un systme d'exploitation sur son PC, et n'est absolument pas au courant des misrables installparty qui rassemblent trois pels et un tondu qui cherchent  installer Ubuntu.

----------


## dams78

Et bah, que de post pour pas grand chose...
Ya eu des dcisions de justices sur la vente lie, un point c'est tout! Ca me faire rire les "ouaaaais mais ils savent pas de quoi ils parlent, moi j'ai aucune connaissances en droit, mais bon comme je sais bidouiller mon pc je suis un crack etc etc". Au pire les gars montez une association et prouvez que la vente lie  lieu d'tre (il me semble que certains l'ont fait et que maintenant on peut se faire rembourser ces licences).

Maintenant qu'est ce que a change  votre vie? Est ce mal qu'on a dclar qu'un ordinateur pouvait se vendre sans OS? Parce qu'au final c'est quand mme le consommateur qui en bnficie, bah oui sinon pourquoi on aurai des licences aussi peu cher...

----------


## FailMan

> (il me semble que certains l'ont fait et que maintenant on peut se faire rembourser ces licences).


Bien sr... C'est pour a que je ne fais que de dire que c'est un faux problme, la vente lie, que c'est une ineptie...

Tu as des PC avec OS et des PC sans OS... Si parmi le choix qu'est offert dans les machines sans OS celle de tes rves n'existe pas, mais existe avec un OS... Achte, et fais-toi rembourser l'OS : je l'ai fait 2 fois, et au pire des cas a m'a pris trois semaines et deux lettres  envoyer.

Et sinon il reste toujours la solution de l'assembleur.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Attention, il ne faut pas confondre faut, du verbe falloir, et faux, qui est le contraire de vrai.


 ::oops::  Merci pour cette remarque.  ::ccool:: 




> En tout cas, il faut bien comprendre que non, une licence n'est pas un produit, c'est un service, je ne peux pas en faire ce que je veux contrairement  un ordinateur, puisque je ne peux pas par exemple l'installer sur un autre ordinateur. Tandis que mon ordinateur, je peux en faire ce que je veux, dans les limites de la loi, personne n'a rien  en dire. (Mais de toute manire, mme si c'tait un produit, a ne suffirait pas pour dire qu'il n'y a pas de vente lie)
> 
> D'autre part, il faudrait expliquer pourquoi, si l'un ne va pas sans l'autre, on trouve des licences boites dans les magasins grand public ?


J'ai du mal  comprendre ou est le "service" dans une licence !  ::?: 

Une licence est un bout de papier dcrivant les limitations d'utilisation de quelques choses. Un bout de papier n'est pas un service, mais un produit que je peut tenir dans mes mains, non ?

Ton ordinateur tu peux en faire ce que tu veux dans la limite de la loi, certes, mais aussi de la garantie constructeur, et des spcifications du fabricant.

Eh, bien, c'est pareil pour ta licence d'utilisation de l'OS. Tu peux en faire ce que tu veux, dans la limite fixe. 

Pour ce qui est des licences boites, c'est que tu as le droit de vouloir faire voluer ton OS, en changer. Et puis, comme on se tue  te le rpter, il existe des PC vendus sans OS.
En plus, comme l'a dit *JohnPetrucci* il existe des licences multiples (c'est ce que j'ai achet pour chez moi).

----------


## Erwy

> Ton ordinateur tu peux en faire ce que tu veux dans la limite de la loi, certes, mais aussi de la garantie constructeur, et des spcifications du fabricant.
> 
> Eh, bien, c'est pareil pour ta licence d'utilisation de l'OS. Tu peux en faire ce que tu veux, dans la limite fixe.


Non il y a une diffrence notable.

Si tu ne respectes pas les limites de la garantie ou des spcification c'est seulement la garantie qui tombe (si tu n'as pas dj dpass la date  ::mouarf:: ). Tu ne fais rien d'illgal.

Une licence est une contrainte d'*usage*   du produit (par exemple l'interdiction d'une utilisation commerciale, sur un serveur etc...) .
D'une certaine faon tu n'as pas la proprit complte du produite c'est un peu comme un bail  vie.
Si tu veux apporter des modifications tu dois avoir l'autorisation du propritaire.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non il y a une diffrence notable.
> 
> Si tu ne respectes pas les limites de la garantie ou des spcification c'est seulement la garantie qui tombe (si tu n'as pas dj dpass la date ). Tu ne fais rien d'illgal.
> 
> Une licence est une contrainte d'*usage*   du produit (par exemple l'interdiction d'une utilisation commerciale, sur un serveur etc...) .
> D'une certaine faon tu n'as pas la proprit complte du produite c'est un peu comme un bail  vie.
> Si tu veux apporter des modifications tu dois avoir l'autorisation du propritaire.


Pas tout  fait d'accord, peut-tre moins pour les ordinateurs, mais pour nombre de produits, tu as des restrictions d'usage (ex : Micro-onde, fer  repasser, ...) bref, ce n'est pas ces restrictions qui font la diffrence entre un service et un produit,  mon avis.




> Un service est une "aide" donne  une autre personne en change de quelque chose.


Alors, maintenant, avec cette dfinition, en quoi est-ce qu'un OS rentre dans la catgorie de service ?

----------


## Erwy

> Pas tout  fait d'accord, peut-tre moins pour les ordinateurs, mais pour nombre de produits, tu as des restrictions d'usage (ex : Micro-onde, fer  repasser, ...)


Faux je fais ce que je veux avec un fer  repasser, si j' ai envie d'en faire une sculpture ou un presse livre c'est mon droit, le constructeur ne cherche d'ailleurs pas  m'en empcher.
En plus du cas de la garantie,il dcline seulement toutes responsabilits en cas d'accident si l'objet n'est pas utilis dans le cadre qu'il a prvu.

Pour ce type d'objet on a donc deux choses :
1) des limitations d'usage pour ce qui tient de la garantie
2) une responsabilit limit du constructeur  un cadre d'utilisation

Dans les deux cas le fabriquant ne limite pas l'utilisation du produit par le client mais pose une limite * ses propres responsabilits*.

Dans le cas d'un logiciel on a  :
a) la garantie et la responsabilit du fabriquant , comme pour n'importe quel produit
b) une licence d'utilisation du matriel.

Si le client ne respecte pas le b) il rompt le contrat (c'est pourquoi je parlais de bail  vie) et s'expose donc  des poursuites judiciaires pour dtournement.

Ceci n'est pas propre aux logiciels, on peut aussi retrouver ce type dans contrat dans la "location" de certains quipement industriel

----------


## Louis Griffont

Oui ? Et a en fait un service ? Non, a en fait un produit avec un traitement spcifique, et encore, en chipotant grave !

----------


## Erwy

> Oui ? Et a en fait un service ? Non, a en fait un produit avec un traitement spcifique, et encore, en chipotant grave !


Moi ce qui m'amuse juste c'est que tu te permets de faire la leon sur ce qu'est une licence d'utilisation ,
confre:





> Mais bon sang ! Apprends  lire ! 
> Si tu ne comprends pas la diffrence entre LICENCE D'UTILISATION et LOGICIEL, changes de mtier ! Quittes l'informatique, elle ne s'en portera que mieux !
> Oui tu es propritaire de la LICENCE D'UTILISATION et dans les limites fixes par celle-ci, et non tu n'es pas propritaire du LOGICIEL !
> C'est pourtant simple  comprendre !


Alors que tu viens de prouver que tu ne comprenais pas toi-mme la diffrence entre une garantie, une limite de responsabilit et une licence d'utilisation  ::mouarf:: 

C'est dommage cela dcrdibilise ton propos car je suis d'accord sur un point un logiciel n'est pas un service (du moins quand tu n'es pas en cloud ou autre, ou la question prend un autre sens).

On est dans ce systme un peu trange d'une sorte de location  vie qui a sans doute t conu pour le monde de l'industrie  l'origine.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Moi ce qui m'amuse juste c'est que tu te permets de faire la leon sur ce qu'est une licence d'utilisation ,
> 
> Alors que tu viens de prouver que tu ne comprenais pas toi-mme la diffrence entre une garantie, une limite de responsabilit et une licence d'utilisation 
> 
> C'est dommage cela dcrdibilise ton propos car je suis d'accord sur un point un logiciel n'est pas un service (du moins quand tu n'es pas en cloud ou autre, ou la question prend un autre sens).
> 
> On est dans ce systme un peu trange d'une sorte de location  vie qui a sans doute t conu pour le monde de l'industrie  l'origine.


Hola ! On en vient aux mains... D'accord.

Alors expliques-moi o est-ce que j'ai faux quand je dis : 



> tu es propritaire de la LICENCE D'UTILISATION et dans les limites fixes par celle-ci, et non tu n'es pas propritaire du LOGICIEL !


C'est tout ce que j'ai affirm, il me semble. Toi tu viens tatillonner sur le fonctionnement de la licence, mais, est-ce que a remet ce que j'ai dit avant ? 

Ne pas sortir des propos du contexte. Car, ce que tu cites tait un rponse  une affirmation par laquelle, on achetait un logiciel dont on tait pas propritaire. Faut pas tout mlanger.

Je sais que par essence TU AS FORCEMENT raison, mais, ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il faut en profiter pour faire dire n'importe quoi aux autres.  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'on a t oblig de crer un droit de l'informatique parce que c'tait quelque chose de particulier, et que bientt je sens qu'on va encore nous sortir l'exemple de la voiture  ::): 
En plus vous parlez de licences, mais n'oubliez pas qu'ils en existes des tas diffrentes, combien de fois j'ai entendus : "merde on a oublier de renouveler la licence on ne peut plus utiliser machin-chose", alors bon "propritaire" ...  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Mais dans tous les cas est-ce qu'on peut considrer le logiciel (ou l'OS) comme un service sachant qu'il s'agit d'un "bien matriel" avec un "achat particulier". C'est la question qui me taraude depuis longtemps.. Je n'ai jamais considr un logiciel comme un service, et j'ai beaucoup de mal  comprendre comment on peut avoir ce raisonnement :/

Je voudrais comprendre, mais honntement je ne conoit pas qu'un PC puisse tre vendu sans OS (que Windows soit vendu par dfaut est un autre problme) et pour moi toute la polmique repose sur cette vision diffrente que l'on a du logiciel/OS.

Quand je travail pour mon entreprise et que je ralise un intranet, je cre quelque chose, je ne rend pas un service une fois que l'application est en cours, je fais mon mtier et mon mtier ce n'est pas du service, c'est de la cration/conception de logiciel. Ou alors j'ai mal compris mon mtier  ::aie:: 

Pour moi le concepte de service n'est applicable que dans un cas ou rien n'est "cr" qui puisse tre utilis de quelque manire que ce soit.
Nous crons quelque chose :/

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'on a t oblig de crer un droit de l'informatique parce que c'tait quelque chose de particulier


Nan justement, on l'a pas cre _from scratch_ (ou _sui generis_ pour faire son juriste  ::mouarf:: ) justement, on a repris (pour le meilleur et le pire) le droit de la proprit intellectuelle en considrant le logiciel comme une uvre d'esprit. Ce qui a cre pas mal de problmes quelques annes (ou dcennies) plus tard.

----------


## dams78

> Nan justement, on l'a pas cre _from scratch_ (ou _sui generis_ pour faire son juriste ) justement, on a repris (pour le meilleur et le pire) le droit de la proprit intellectuelle en considrant le logiciel comme une uvre d'esprit. Ce qui a cre pas mal de problmes quelques annes (ou dcennies) plus tard.


C'est vrai a, mais on a bien un truc particulier, surtout maintenant coupl avec les diffrentes jurisprudences (copies privs, ventes lies, etc).

----------


## Rams7s

> Je voudrais comprendre, mais honntement je ne conoit pas qu'un PC puisse tre vendu sans OS (que Windows soit vendu par dfaut est un autre problme) et pour moi toute la polmique repose sur cette vision diffrente que l'on a du logiciel/OS.


 ::roll:: 
Pour la simple et bonne raison que tu peux acheter des morceaux differents depuis des magasins differents, ou faireevoluer le tien petit a petit.

Faudrait vendre un OS avec quel morceau du pc?  ::aie::  La carte mere quand elle creme, la graphique quand elle ne suit plus les jeux video actuels, le processeur, le DD?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est vrai a, mais on a bien un truc particulier, surtout maintenant coupl avec les diffrentes jurisprudences (copies privs, ventes lies, etc).


Oui et non. C'est pas parce que tu repiques des pices de diffrents appareils lectronique que tu vas pouvoir crer un ordinateur.

C'est un peu ce qui a t fait avec les lois en terme d'informatique. 

On a pris des lois existantes dans diffrents domaines et on a essay de bidouiller pour que a rentre dans les cases, mais on ne peut pas appeler cela un pav de lois propres  l'informatique, comme on en a pour d'autres domaines.

Maintenant, certes, tu as des jurisprudences mais qu'est-ce que des jurisprudences ? Ce sont des jugements qui ont t prononcs dans des cas de flous juridiques. Mais, les juges taient-ils comptents en la matire ?

----------


## Lyche

Je te parle dans le cas d'un pc pr-mont. Dans tous les cas l'un ne fonctionne pas sans l'autre. Et a ne s'arrte pas qu'au PC, tout ce qui possde un OS pour le faire fonctionner est automatiquement vendu avec.. Quelle est la diffrence entre mon radio-reveille, mon pc ou mon mac? Les 3 fonctionnent sur le mme principe, mais les questions ne sont souleves que pour le cas des PC.
J'ai du mal  comprendre en faite, si la qualit de "service" est attribue  un OS, alors on pourrait gueuler pour toute machine ayant son systme d'exploitation embarqu par dfaut dans le produit..
Je devrais donc pouvoir porter plainte contre Apple pour demander  ce que Androd soit install lors de mon achat d'iPhone?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est vrai a, mais on a bien un truc particulier, surtout maintenant coupl avec les diffrentes jurisprudences (copies privs, ventes lies, etc).


Ben non  :;): 
La copie prive vient du droit d'auteur (et n'est pas spcifique au logiciel).
Et la vente lie vient du code de consommation (et n'est pas non plus spcifique au logiciel ou aux ordinateurs, loin de l) et du CMF avant.

Le problme de la vente li, c'est que sur le papier il est pas interdit de subordonner la vente d'une machine (au sens large)  l'achat d'un logiciel si celui-ci est indispensable pour faire fonctionner cette machine. L ou les emmerdes commencent, c'est qu'il faut le dmonter pour l'OS prcisment vendu est indispensable pour faire fonctionner le PC (or tu peux le faire fonctionner avec autre chose que Windows). D'o des lectures diffrentes et une jurisprudence loin d'tre claire...  ::(: 




> On a pris des lois existantes dans diffrents domaines et on a essay de bidouiller pour que a rentre dans les cases, mais on ne peut pas appeler cela un pav de lois propres  l'informatique, comme on en a pour d'autres domaines.


A la dcharge des lgislateurs de l'poque, il n'est pas impossible que si on avait cre un droit des logiciels propre, on aurait pas eu plus d'emmerdes avec. L, 30 ans aprs, on est balaises pour dire ce qu'il fallait faire ou ne pas faire, mais  l'poque...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour la simple et bonne raison que tu peux acheter des morceaux differents depuis des magasins differents, ou faireevoluer le tien petit a petit.
> 
> Faudrait vendre un OS avec quel morceau du pc?  La carte mere quand elle creme, la graphique quand elle ne suit plus les jeux video actuels, le processeur, le DD?


Ben, c'est comme pour une voiture. Je ne vois pas le problme.

Tu as plein d'lments qui se vendent sparment, et tu as un tout vendu en global. Je ne vois pas pourquoi dans ce global, tu ne peux pas inclure un OS !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> A la dcharge des lgislateurs de l'poque, il n'est pas impossible que si on avait cre un droit des logiciels propre, on aurait pas eu plus d'emmerdes avec. L, 30 ans aprs, on est balaises pour dire ce qu'il fallait faire ou ne pas faire, mais  l'poque...


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Mais, c'est justement des mecs d'aujourd'hui qui viennent rler sur un truc qui existe depuis le dbut de l'informatique (et c'tait mme pire avant) juste parce que a les nerve grave que les PC soit vendu avec du Microsoft.

Les mmes personnes ne font pas scandale pour le MAC (qui est vendu depuis aussi longtemps avec MAC OS) ou sur les smartphones, ni non plus, sur les netbooks vendus avec Linux !  :;):

----------


## FailMan

> Les mmes personnes ne font pas scandale sur les netbooks vendus avec Linux !


C'est vrai a, je n'ai jamais entendu personne rler quant  Xandros pr-install sur le premier EeePC (et il a fait un de ces cartons). Pourtant, c'tait une distribution retravaille par Asus, donc elle n'a pas t dveloppe  l'oeil...

----------


## trenton

> Le fait qu'une licence soit un service est une totale aberration du droit franais. De plus, ce que tu affirmes est totalement faux : tu peux trs bien installer Mac OSX par exemple sur plusieurs machines avec une seule licence. Ce n'est pas parce que celle de Windows ne te le permet pas qu'aucune ne le permet (et il me semble qu'il existe -ou a exist- des versions multi-postes des licences Windows).


Peut tre est-ce une aberration, ce n'est pas mon dbat, mon point tait qu'une licence, en droit franais, y'a pas besoin de discuter, c'est trs clairement un service et non un produit. Mais surtout, peu importe, car en admettant que la licence soit un produit, cela ne change strictement rien  la vente lie.

Quand  ton histoire de licence, j'ai l'impression que tu as mal compris, bien sur que certaines licences me laissent faire plein de choses (moi qui utilise un systme libre, je peux mme l'installer sur autant de machine que je veux mon systme, et mme, je peux le modifier). Le point est que l'diteur peut mettre des restrictions qu'il ne pourra jamais mettre sur un produit.




> Envoy par trenton
> 
> D'autre part, il faudrait expliquer pourquoi, si l'un ne va pas sans l'autre, on trouve des licences boites dans les magasins grand public ?
> 
> 
> Peut-tre parce qu'il n'est pas interdit d'utiliser plusieurs systmes d'exploitation sur son ordinateur.


Donc on est d'accord : l'OS n'est pas intimement li  l'ordinateur et vice versa, puisqu'on peut en mettre plusieurs.




> Les mmes personnes ne font pas scandale pour le MAC (qui est vendu depuis aussi longtemps avec MAC OS) ou sur les smartphones, ni non plus, sur les netbooks vendus avec Linux !


Ben a veux dire que tu lis pas ce que les autres crivent, alors, puisque j'ai toujours t trs clair en ce qui me concerne : le cas Mac OS est le mme que celui de Windows, il y a clairement vente lie.




> C'est vrai a, je n'ai jamais entendu personne rler quant  Xandros pr-install sur le premier EeePC (et il a fait un de ces cartons). Pourtant, c'tait une distribution retravaille par Asus, donc elle n'a pas t dveloppe  l'oeil...


C'est faux, le groupe racketiciel l'a aussi dnonc (cf confrence a l'ubuntu party de l'poque). Et moi mme je l'ai dj dit que ce cas l tait aussi de la vente lie (et idem pour les contrats d'assistance Ubuntu vendus avec des Dell, c'est de la vente lie galement). Si on parles souvent de Windows, c'est parce que c'est le cas le plus frquent.




> J'ai du mal  comprendre en faite, si la qualit de "service" est attribue  un OS, alors on pourrait gueuler pour toute machine ayant son systme d'exploitation embarqu par dfaut dans le produit..
> Je devrais donc pouvoir porter plainte contre Apple pour demander  ce que Androd soit install lors de mon achat d'iPhone?


Concernant le fait de demander  Apple d'installer Android, c'est un peu hors sujet, pratiquer la vente lie, c'est refuser de vendre un produit ou un service vendu dans un pack avec un autre service/produit. 

Par contre, si le cas iPhone/iOS ne rentre pas dans une exception pour la vente lie, alors oui, tu peux demander le remboursement d'iOS.

Enfin, je rappelle qu'interdire la vente lie, ce n'est pas interdire la vente d'ordinateur avec des systmes d'exploitation. Il s'agit simplement, lorsqu'un consommateur en fait la demande, de lui vendre un seul composant du lot. Je ne vois pas qui cela gne,  part peut tre quelques Microsoft fanboys qui ont peur que l'empire Microsoft s'croule le jour o les gens pourront choisir leurs logiciels.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Enfin, je rappelle qu'interdire la vente lie, ce n'est pas interdire la vente d'ordinateur avec des systmes d'exploitation. Il s'agit simplement, lorsqu'un consommateur en fait la demande, de lui vendre un seul composant du lot


Ah ! OK !
Donc, toi, ce que tu veux, c'est aller dans un magasin et dire. "Bonjour Monsieur, je voudrais ce PC, l ! Mais, avec la carte mre de celui-ci, la carte graphique de cet autre l, et le processeur d'un autre encore".

Prpares-toi  voir venir les vigiles et les hommes en blanc (ils vont te donner une jolie chemise avec des boutons dans le dos  ::mouarf:: )

Faut arrter de dire n'importe quoi pour essayer de masquer son anti-microsoftisme primaire. Soit tu te montes ta bcane, et l, tu fais ce que tu veux, soit tu achtes un PC tout prt (et "tout prt" veut bien dire ce que a semble vouloir dire), et puis c'est tout !

----------


## cbleas

```
Faut arrter de dire n'importe quoi pour essayer de masquer son anti-microsoftisme primaire. Soit tu te montes ta bcane, et l, tu fais ce que tu veux, soit tu achtes un PC tout prt (et "tout prt" veut bien dire ce que a semble vouloir dire), et puis c'est tout
```

de toute faon si on parle cout de production le fait de mettre un systme d'exploitation du fait de la demande importante peut tre industrialis donc a un cout faible.
Le fait d'enlever le systme d'exploitation pour trois ou 4 personnes changerait le cycle de production et devrait tre ralis manuellement ce qui ferait que le cout du systeme d'exploitation serait moins chre que cette manipulation.
C'est pour cela qu'il est possible de ce faire rembourser le systme d'exploitation.
Et donc la vente li ou elle est?

----------


## Barsy

@trenton, tu peux dj acheter un seul composant du lot puisque les cartes mres, processeurs, barrettes de RAM et mme OS peuvent-tre achets sparment.

----------


## FailMan

> Donc on est d'accord : l'OS n'est pas intimement li  l'ordinateur et vice versa, puisqu'on peut en mettre plusieurs.


Non, mais un OS est obligatoire pour tirer parti du produit vendu. Donc  partir de l, t'es bien oblig de fournir un systme  l'achat pour que le produit soit utilisable ds la sortie de la bote.
Les gens ont dj dpens 800 dans leur PC, il faudrait encore en plus qu'ils payent un systme (au prix fort car pas de rduction volume), et que pour certains, ils payent un technicien pour venir leur installer ? $$$  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est faux, le groupe racketiciel l'a aussi dnonc (cf confrence a l'ubuntu party de l'poque). Et moi mme je l'ai dj dit que ce cas l tait aussi de la vente lie (et idem pour les contrats d'assistance Ubuntu vendus avec des Dell, c'est de la vente lie galement). Si on parles souvent de Windows, c'est parce que c'est le cas le plus frquent.


Mais racketiciel c'est bidon, y'a 30 visites par mois, ce site n'est connu que par les gourous et geeks compltement dsinforms et dconnects du monde rel. Il n'y a jamais eu de communication au grand public sur ce fait l, contrairement  Windows via les procs. Qui a attaqu Asus ? Si quelqu'un l'a fait, est-ce que a a fait du bruit ? ...




> Je ne vois pas qui cela gne,  part peut tre quelques Microsoft fanboys qui ont peur que l'empire Microsoft s'croule le jour o les gens pourront choisir leurs logiciels.


Mais tu crois sincrement que les gens en ont quelque chose  faire de leurs logiciels ? Ils vont en grande surface, l o il y aura des gens plus ou moins comptents pour les renseigner, ils veulent faire du Office / MSN pour les enfants, retrouver tous leurs documents .docx, .xlsx et que a marche sans se prendre la tte... Dans le monde des ordinateurs, il y a le Windows et le Mac... Linux n'est absolument pas prsent dans l'esprit du lambda, tout simplement parce qu'il n'y a aucune communication de faite, aucun effort de la part de personne pour le faire connatre de manire viable...

Alors comme les gens ne connaissent pas, ils en veulent pas car pas envie de changer leurs habitudes, donc comme a se vend pas, les constructeurs en veulent pas, donc pas d'imposition auprs du grand public... Tout simplement parce que ds le dpart et non pas depuis quelques annes, Windows est user-friendly...




> @trenton, tu peux dj acheter un seul composant du lot puisque les cartes mres, processeurs, barrettes de RAM et mme OS peuvent-tre achets sparment.


Oui mais tu comprends, a se trouve pas en grande surface.  ::aie::  Et pour un informaticien, trenton semble oublier qu'il existe partout en France des assembleurs.

----------


## trenton

> Ah ! OK !
> Donc, toi, ce que tu veux, c'est aller dans un magasin et dire. "Bonjour Monsieur, je voudrais ce PC, l ! Mais, avec la carte mre de celui-ci, la carte graphique de cet autre l, et le processeur d'un autre encore".
> 
> Prpares-toi  voir venir les vigiles et les hommes en blanc (ils vont te donner une jolie chemise avec des boutons dans le dos )
> 
> Faut arrter de dire n'importe quoi pour essayer de masquer son anti-microsoftisme primaire. Soit tu te montes ta bcane, et l, tu fais ce que tu veux, soit tu achtes un PC tout prt (et "tout prt" veut bien dire ce que a semble vouloir dire), et puis c'est tout !


La ou tu fait erreur, c'est que la carte mre n'est pas un composant du lot, elle forme un produit unique avec le reste du matriel informatique.




> Non, mais un OS est obligatoire pour tirer parti du produit vendu. Donc  partir de l, t'es bien oblig de fournir un systme  l'achat pour que le produit soit utilisable ds la sortie de la bote.


Non c'est faux, d'ailleurs vous le dites vous meme, on trouve des PC sans OS.




> Les gens ont dj dpens 800 dans leur PC, il faudrait encore en plus qu'ils payent un systme (au prix fort car pas de rduction volume), et que pour certains, ils payent un technicien pour venir leur installer ?


Tu comprend mal dis donc, a aucun moment tu payes plus, tu peux juste payer moins si tu prend pas le systme que tu as dj. Va falloir revoir ta logique !




> Mais racketiciel c'est bidon


MAIS C'EST QUOI LE RAPPORT AVEC CE QUE JE DIS ? POURQUOI TU REPONDS TOUJOURS A COTE ?




> Mais tu crois sincrement que les gens en ont quelque chose  faire de leurs logiciels ?


Mme remarque.




> Linux n'est absolument pas prsent dans l'esprit du lambda


Pour la nime fois, quel rapport entre Linux et la vente lie ?

----------


## Lyche

Le seul rapport que je vois entre Linux et la vente lie, c'est qu'il n'y a que les Linuxistes convaincu et obtus qui gueulent pour voir leur OS chri en avant. Sauf que, sans structure de poids derrire jamais cet OS ne percera comme produit de consommation courrante en informatique.
Vous voulez avoir le mme impacte dans le monde sans mettre les moyens de le faire, il va falloir que vous vous rendiez compte que sans publicit, sans marketing et sans entreprise connue et reconnue derrire vous n'avancerez pas.
C'est bien beau de dire "linux c'est mieux, c'est plus jolie, c'est plus stable, c'est plus scuris", mais si personne ne fait de promotion autre que sur des forums spcialiss, ou d'en parler  tonton/cousin/papi/mamie jamais a dcollera et jamais vous ne pourrez voir Linux  la fnac. Donc jamais vous ne verrez d'offre autre que du windows et du Mac. Et le "problme" de la vente lie tel que vous le concevez viens aussi de l, il n'y a pas de concurrent  Windows et les revendeur ne veulent pas investir dans un march sans demande. D'autant que les grandes surfaces ont l'objectif de "satisfaire" la demande du client, le plus facile c'est de proposer windows pour des dizaines de raisons. Ce qui permet de baisser le prix des PC et de les rendre accessibles  un maximum de personnes c'est ce systme mis en place avec une chane de montage prcise dont windows est partie intgrante. Maintenant, place un systme linux au milieu de la chaine, les premiers PC qui sortiront avec seront plus cher parce qu'il faut rentabiliser un systme nouveau.
Bref, le problme de la vente lie est autant ct windows de par son omniprsence que par Linux dont l'absence totale de publicit est le plus grand tord.

----------


## FailMan

> Non c'est faux, d'ailleurs vous le dites vous meme, on trouve des PC sans OS.


Si on trouve des PC sans OS c'est pour que l'utilisateur puisse installer celui de son choix aprs (il peut trs bien s'agir de Windows 98, qui n'est plus vendu nulle part).
Tu fais quoi de ton PC, si il n'y a pas d'OS dessus ? Tu t'amuses dans le BIOS ?




> Tu comprend mal dis donc, a aucun moment tu payes plus, tu peux juste payer moins si tu prend pas le systme que tu as dj. Va falloir revoir ta logique !


Tu peux juste payer moins ? La blague. Tu vas conomiser 50 pour qu'on te rembourse la licence Windows. Le lambda ne sait pas comment installer Windows dans une grande majorit des cas, et n'a pas envie de s'enquiquiner  le faire. Donc il reste plusieurs options : soit on achte un PC tout prt (avec OS), soit on le fait monter soi-mme avec installation de l'OS (revient au mme  part qu'on a tout choisi), soit on l'achte nu et on le fait installer par un technicien. Ils sont o tes 50  ::mouarf:: 
Sans compter que ton payer moins, quand tu vois le prix d'une licence OEM constructeur, c'est drisoire par rapport au prix de ta licence classique. Il te faut plusieurs PC pour amortir son prix par rapport  l'OEM et quand on voit la dure de vie des OS... C'est pas rentable.  ::aie:: 




> MAIS C'EST QUOI LE RAPPORT AVEC CE QUE JE DIS ? POURQUOI TU REPONDS TOUJOURS A COTE ?


Tu prends Racketiciel en exemple, et je te dis que cet exemple n'est pas valable pour les raisons cites plus haut, c'est comme si je te disais que ma grand-mre est fan de tuning en affirmant haut et fort que toutes les grand-mres sont fan de tuning. C'est pas parce que Racketiciel l'a dnonc que a s'est su auprs du grand public (et c'est bien ce dont on parle, ne l'oublie pas, reste connect au monde s'il te plat) : mme moi je ne savais pas (et je ne suis pas le seul, comme quoi Racketiciel c'est encore moins connu que je le pensais  ::aie:: )




> Le seul rapport que je vois entre Linux et la vente lie, c'est qu'il n'y a que les Linuxistes convaincu et obtus qui gueulent pour voir leur OS chri en avant. Sauf que, sans structure de poids derrire jamais cet OS ne percera comme produit de consommation courrante en informatique.
> Vous voulez avoir le mme impacte dans le monde sans mettre les moyens de le faire, il va falloir que vous vous rendiez compte que sans publicit, sans marketing et sans entreprise connue et reconnue derrire vous n'avancerez pas.
> C'est bien beau de dire "linux c'est mieux, c'est plus jolie, c'est plus stable, c'est plus scuris", mais si personne ne fait de promotion autre que sur des forums spcialiss, ou d'en parler  tonton/cousin/papi/mamie jamais a dcollera et jamais vous ne pourrez voir Linux  la fnac. Donc jamais vous ne verrez d'offre autre que du windows et du Mac. Et le "problme" de la vente lie tel que vous le concevez viens aussi de l, il n'y a pas de concurrent  Windows et les revendeur ne veulent pas investir dans un march sans demande. D'autant que les grandes surfaces ont l'objectif de "satisfaire" la demande du client, le plus facile c'est de proposer windows pour des dizaines de raisons. Ce qui permet de baisser le prix des PC et de les rendre accessibles  un maximum de personnes c'est ce systme mis en place avec une chane de montage prcise dont windows est partie intgrante. Maintenant, place un systme linux au milieu de la chaine, les premiers PC qui sortiront avec seront plus cher parce qu'il faut rentabiliser un systme nouveau.
> Bref, le problme de la vente lie est autant ct windows de par son omniprsence que par Linux dont l'absence totale de publicit est le plus grand tord.


Tu m'enlves les mots de la bouche  ::aie::   ::ccool::

----------


## stardeath

> La ou tu fait erreur, c'est que la carte mre n'est pas un composant du lot, elle forme un produit unique avec le reste du matriel informatique.


pareil pour l'os.




> Non c'est faux, d'ailleurs vous le dites vous meme, on trouve des PC sans OS.


c'est quoi le problme, il y a des pc avec os, tu rles; il y a des pc sans os, tu trouves encore  rler, et dsol, un pc sans os, je veux bien que tu me montre dans ce cas comment tu t'en sers ...




> Tu comprend mal dis donc, a aucun moment tu payes plus, tu peux juste payer moins si tu prend pas le systme que tu as dj. Va falloir revoir ta logique !


la logique c'est que quand tu demandes un produit qui sort du lot de vente en masse tu le paies plus cher, TA logique n'est pas applicable en vrai.

----------


## Erwy

> La ou tu fait erreur, c'est que la carte mre n'est pas un composant du lot, elle forme un produit unique avec le reste du matriel informatique.


C'est beaucoup, beaucoup plus compliqu que a.
Savoir ce qui est un produit ou non ne se rgle pas pas une rglementation nationale mais gnralement par le systme des nomenclatures harmonis que l'OMD (Organisation Mondiale des Douanes) met  jour rgulirement.
Exemple : si j'ai toute les pice mais qu'elle ne sont pas mont est ce que je dois le considr comme un produit complet ou comme un ensemble de pice.
Autre exemple : j'ai un appareil semi mont mais il manque une pice, comment dois je le considrer ? Quel est la pice qui est considr comme centrale ?
Etc...

Ce type de problme ne se pose pas qu'avec les ordinateurs , loin s'en faut...

Pour un PC , l'OS n'a pas t considr comme une pice fondamentale tout simplement parce qu'il est considr comme un produit fini AVANT d'arriver en magasin et d'tre vendu  des particuliers.

Le mme PC, sans OS, peut avoir diffrente destination, rpondre  diffrent besoin avant d'arriver  ce stade.
Vous restez bien trop centr sur l'usage du particulier.

Pour ceux que cela amuse 
http://www.douane.gouv.fr/page.asp?id=221

----------


## _skip

> Enfin, je rappelle qu'interdire la vente lie, ce n'est pas interdire la vente d'ordinateur avec des systmes d'exploitation. Il s'agit simplement, lorsqu'un consommateur en fait la demande, de lui vendre un seul composant du lot. Je ne vois pas qui cela gne,  part peut tre quelques Microsoft fanboys qui ont peur que l'empire Microsoft s'croule le jour o les gens pourront choisir leurs logiciels.


Ce serait valable pour tout ce qui est vendu en bundle. Bizarrement personne ne s'offusque qu'une console de jeu soit vendue avec un jeu ou une manette.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La ou tu fait erreur, c'est que la carte mre n'est pas un composant du lot, elle forme un produit unique avec le reste du matriel informatique.


 :8O:  Heu ! T'es srieux l ? T'as jamais entendu parl qu'on pouvait achet des Carte Mre toute seule ?  :8O:  
Ha, ben a explique pas mal de choses alors ! 





> Non c'est faux, d'ailleurs vous le dites vous meme, on trouve des PC sans OS.


Et ?




> Tu comprend mal dis donc, a aucun moment tu payes plus, tu peux juste payer moins si tu prend pas le systme que tu as dj. Va falloir revoir ta logique !


Visiblement t'es fach avec l'conomie, toi !





> MAIS C'EST QUOI LE RAPPORT AVEC CE QUE JE DIS ? POURQUOI TU REPONDS TOUJOURS A COTE ?


Ben, il ne fait que reprendre ton exemple.

Tu dclares HAUT et FORT comme preuve que tu as raison, que RACKETICIEL est du mme avis que toi. Il te fait juste remarquer que RACKETICIEL c'est nul.




> Mme remarque.


Mme remarque !





> Pour la nime fois, quel rapport entre Linux et la vente lie ?


Ben, rflchit ! Avant que 2/3 geeks aient dcids que Linux devait tre l'OS de tout le monde, on entendait pas parl de vente lie PC/Windows, et personne ne se plaignait que Windows soit vendu (dans les mme conditions) avec les PC ! Donc, le rapport, il est l.
Et je dirais mme plus. Si Linux tait vritablement un OS concurrentiel de Windows, et bien, il n'y aurait pas de problme, car les fabricants proposeraient les 2 OS. Mais ce n'est toujours pas le cas, et a fait pourtant plus de 15 ans que j'entend les mme personnes certifier que Linux sera l'alternative  Windows...  ::roll::   oui, mais quand ?  :8-): 




> Pour un PC , l'OS n'a pas t considr comme une pice fondamentale tout simplement parce qu'il est considr comme un produit fini AVANT d'arriver en magasin et d'tre vendu  des particuliers.


Comme le montre Erwy, tout ce bruit sur la vente lie vient d'une incomprhension du juridique de ce qu'est l'informatique. Car, tous les lments d'un PC pourraient rentrer dans ce qui est dit au-dessus !

----------


## Lyche

> Ce serait valable pour tout ce qui est vendu en bundle. Bizarrement personne ne s'offusque qu'une console de jeu soit vendue avec un jeu ou une manette.


En mme temps, quand une console est vendu avec un jeu, j'ai rarement vue un commerant (qui n'est pas une grande surface) envoyer chier un client (moins nombreux qu'en GS) et lui dire non si il demande un jeu diffrent dans son bundle. Je l'ai fais pour l'achat de ma PS3, j'avais pris un jeu avant et il tait vendu en Bundle (mais pas en collector pour a que j'ai chang) et c'est le commerant qui m'a propos de prendre un autre jeu en change. Mais voil, je suis tomb sur un cas particulier de bon commerant qui sait comment fidliser ses clients, les Grandes surfaces n'ont pas ce problme, que tu partes voir un concurrent elles s'en foutent elles ont tous les jours des milliers de clients..
Le poids du client, insignifiant pour une grande surface, fait que "le client est roi" n'existe pas pour ces enseignes, elles ont le pouvoir que le client devrait avoir.
Si tu veux avoir ton mot  dire, il faut aller dans les petits commerces.

----------


## cortex024

> La ou tu fait erreur, c'est que la carte mre n'est pas un composant du lot, elle forme un produit unique avec le reste du matriel informatique.


unique parce que c'est mis dans une mme bote?  ::roll:: 
je ne suis pas d'accord. lorsque je vais acheter une carte graphique, c'est aussi un produit fini et unique. mais un produit qui ne sait pas fonctionner sans ordinateur.
l'ordinateur, c'est la mme chose, une fois assembl de pices de niveaux n-1 il est un produit fini mais a besoin d'un Os pour fonctionner.



> Non c'est faux, d'ailleurs vous le dites vous meme, on trouve des PC sans OS.


bien sr on trouve des pc sans OS, tout comme on trouve des cartes mres sans pcs, des roues sans voitures, des poignes sans portes, ....
Ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'OS n'est pas ncessaire pour utiliser l'ordinateur, tout comme les roues pour la voitures, la poigne pour la porte, ...  ::roll:: 


ce principe de "vente lie" que tu dfends n'est pas logique, car si on devait l'interdire pour le couple "OS+PC", on devrait si on est logique l'interdire pour le couple "Boite+Carte mre + carte graphique + ....", et  normment de domaines.

c'est un service qu'on te donne d'avoir dj (pr)install un OS sur une machine. pour vendre au consommateur un produit utilisable tout de suite.
regarde un peu les publicits, nombre de fois qu'on couple plusieurs choses dans un mme package pour en faire un produit utilisable par Mr tout le monde ou presque.
ce produit fini packag doit de nouveau tre considr comme un produit unique et fini car c'est le but commercial de cet assemblage.
si tu es contre a tu dois tre contre comme je le disais plus haut la simple vente d'un ordinateur, vu qu'il est dj une vente lie d'lments le composant.

----------


## dams78

> Ben, rflchit ! Avant que 2/3 geeks aient dcids que Linux devait tre l'OS de tout le monde, on entendait pas parl de vente lie PC/Windows, et personne ne se plaignait que Windows soit vendu (dans les mme conditions) avec les PC ! Donc, le rapport, il est l.


C'est pas parce que tu n'en entendais pas parl que c'est le cas...
Et oui contrairement  ce que vous pensez la vente li ce n'est pas que Windows, car comme vous le dite a fait longtemps que les Linuxiens montent leur pc pour ne pas avoir  payer la version de Windows, maintenant c'est vrai qu'avec l'arriv des portables les choses ont un peu chang, mais oooh est ce qu'on pourrait dire qu'avec la gnralisation des portables, on voit de plus en plus de personnes qui veulent se faire rembourser leurs licences (de tous les logiciels!!!)...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est pas parce que tu n'en entendais pas parl que c'est le cas...
> Et oui contrairement  ce que vous pensez la vente li ce n'est pas que Windows, car comme vous le dite a fait longtemps que les Linuxiens montent leur pc pour ne pas avoir  payer la version de Windows, maintenant c'est vrai qu'avec l'arriv des portables les choses ont un peu chang, mais oooh est ce qu'on pourrait dire qu'avec la gnralisation des portables, on voit de plus en plus de personnes qui veulent se faire rembourser leurs licences (de tous les logiciels!!!)...


Mon jeune ami, tu avais environ 4/5 ans quand j'ai commenc dans l'informatique, et je peux te dire qu' l'poque, on entendait pas parl de vente lie PC/OS ! 
Comme je l'ai dit et mainte fois rpt, on entend dire que Linux va remplacer Windows depuis 15 ans environ, et pourtant, on en est toujours au mme point.
Quand tu parles de portables, tu parles de quoi au juste ? Parce qu'on met tellement de choses derrire ce mot, qu'il n'a pas de ses propre !

----------


## Barsy

Je me pose une autre question sur le problme de vente lie dfendu par tentron.

Tous les PC vendus en grande surface sont assembls. Or l'assemblage est bien un service n'est ce pas ? Dfends tu aussi le fait qu'il faille que l'acheteur puisse choisir l'entreprise qui assemble la machine ?

Demain, je vais aller chez Carrouf et je vais acheter un PC en demandant de ne pas payer l'assemblage, ils me le donneront dmont et j'irai le faire assembler chez qui je veux. C'est de la vente lie, ils ne vendent pas de service d'assemblage sparment de la machine.

De mme, le service de transport : mon PC a bien fait le chemin depuis l'usine jusqu' Carrouf, c'est inclus dans le prix non ? Or, moi je veux pouvoir choisir mon transporteur. Si j'ai envie que mon ordi voyage en avion alors que celui des autres clents voyage en camion (les ringards  ::P: ) ce devrait-tre mon choix !!

Et le service de conseil du vendeur de chez Carrouf ? Ils ont pas bonne rputation donc moi j'ai envie d'aller acheter un ordi chez Carrouf mais avec un conseiller de chez Darty et que la mise en rayon soit faite par un employ de chez Leclerc avec une garantie de chez Boulanger et une caissire de chez Auchan.

C'est pas possible ? Alors c'est de la vente lie, aprs tout, on les paye tous ces services et il est impossible de les avoir sparment !!

----------


## FailMan

> a fait longtemps que les Linuxiens montent leur pc pour ne pas avoir  payer la version de Windows


Ben alors pourquoi certains continuent de nous casser les rouptes  longueur de threads en rptant qu'il n'y a pas le choix, que Windows est impos et vendu partout ?  ::cfou::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je me pose une autre question sur le problme de vente lie dfendu par tentron.


Lorsqu'on se pose des questions, il faut regarder ce que disent les texte de loi.
Voila ce que dit le code de consommation:




> Il est interdit de refuser  un consommateur la vente d'un produit ou la prestation d'un service, sauf motif lgitime, et de subordonner la vente d'un produit  l'achat d'une quantit impose ou  l'achat concomitant d'un autre produit ou d'un autre service ainsi que de subordonner la prestation d'un service  celle d'un autre service ou  l'achat d'un produit.


Alors vu comme a c'est pas trop clair (et c'est a qui gnre des emmerdes  la chane) donc on doit se fier  la jurisprudence. Jusqu' prsent, ce qui est clair, c'est que tous les cas "anecdotiques" (du style "choisir un conseiller Carrouf chez Boulanger" ou "pouvoir choisir son transporteur") sont balays.

La o a se corse, c'est dans le cas du couple ordi/logiciel prinstall. Voici ce que dit par exemple le BRDA de janvier de 2010:




> Une association de consommateurs avait reproch  un distributeur de pratiquer une vente jumele interdite en proposant  la vente des ordinateurs prquips de logiciels d'exploitation et d'utilisation sans permettre au consommateur de renoncer  ces logiciels moyennant une rduction du prix, sans l'informer de cette possibilit et sans indiquer le prix de chacun des produits composant le lot.
> Par un jugement du 24 juin 2008 (n 06/17972), le tribunal de grande instance de Paris avait considr que cette vente jumele n'tait pas rprhensible* car elle tait justifie par un  motif lgitime  qui tait la prservation de l'intrt du consommateur moyen, celui-ci n'tant pas apte  configurer un ordinateur.* Il avait cependant ajout que le revendeur d'ordinateurs prquips n'en tait pas moins tenu d'afficher sparment le prix du matriel et des logiciels composant le lot, en application de l'article 7 de l'arrt du 3 dcembre 1987 imposant que les produits vendus par lots comportent un criteau mentionnant le prix et la composition du lot ainsi que le prix de chaque produit composant le lot.


_mise en gras par moi - Graf._

Mais d'un autre cot




> Par un arrt du 23 avril 2009, la Cour de justice des Communauts europennes a considr que la directive 2005/29 du 11 mai 2005 relative aux pratiques commerciales dloyales des entreprises vis--vis des consommateurs s'oppose  ce qu'une rglementation nationale interdise, sauf exceptions, toute offre conjointe faite par un vendeur  un consommateur (aff. 261/07, 299/07 : BRDA 10/09 inf. 17). Les deux parties ont alors demand  la cour d'appel de Paris d'interprter l'article L 122-1 du Code de la consommation conformment au droit communautaire.


Bref, c'est actuellement un peu contradictoire  ::(: 
Tout l'article est du reste trs intressant mais il faut tre abonn...

----------


## _skip

> Il est interdit de refuser  un consommateur la vente d'un produit ou la prestation d'un service, sauf motif lgitime, et de subordonner la vente d'un produit  l'achat d'une quantit impose ou  l'achat concomitant d'un autre produit ou d'un autre service ainsi que de subordonner la prestation d'un service  celle d'un autre service ou  l'achat d'un produit.


Pourtant il me semble que dans certains business, c'est tout  fait admis qu'on te livre un produit qu' une quantit minimale de pice. En tout cas dans tout ce qui est vente en gros.

Pour revenir au problme OS, vente lie, je pense que c'est complexe parce qu'une composition peut faire partie d'une offre. Puis dans la pratique, j'ai jamais vu un panier garni dtailler le prix de chaque composant. De mme que je n'ai jamais vu un vendeur ouvrir une bote de carte graphique, Wii ou Xbox pour en modifier le bundle surtout que c'est vendu conditionn comme tel. 

L'exemple de Lyche qui a pu ngocier son bundle xbox dans une boutique de son quartier, c'est un peu comme moi chez un assembleur qui demanderait une lgre modification d'une config "standard", tout  fait acceptable car  petite chelle. Par contre commencer  faire de la cuisine sur une offre dans une grande surface, c'est vite ingrable.

En fait pour moi, vouloir le remboursement d'un OS et tout a c'est juste le plaisir de faire son "casse-pieds R3b3lZ j'Nik windaube". Franchement pour rcuprer 30 euros aprs avoir dpens 20 euros de hotline  s'insulter avec tout le monde alors qu'il existe des solutions trs accessibles pour celui qui veut une machine sans OS... Ca mriterait des coups de pied au c** (avis personnel inside  ::aie:: )

----------


## Louis Griffont

> (avis personnel inside )


Avis partag !  ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> Le seul rapport que je vois entre Linux et la vente lie, c'est qu'il n'y a que les Linuxistes convaincu et obtus qui gueulent pour voir leur OS chri en avant. Sauf que, sans structure de poids derrire jamais cet OS ne percera comme produit de consommation courrante en informatique.


Moi je connais des gens qui ont des licences Windows, et ils me disent que si ils peuvent ne pas payer un truc qu'ils ont dj, ils sont plutt content. Bizarre, hein, des gens qui aiment Windows mais qui n'aiment pas pour autant jeter l'argent par les fentres. Aprs bien sr, c'est pas des fanboys quoi, c'est juste des utilisateurs lambda. Bref, parler de Linux, c'est vraiment ne pas avoir compris le sujet de la vente lie. Mme en admettant que Windows soit la seule solution pour le grand publique, a ne rend pas la vente lie lgitime.




> jamais a dcollera et jamais vous ne pourrez voir Linux  la fnac.


C'est marrant a, justement c'est en vente  la fnac, et depuis longtemps. Mais bon, comme je disait, c'est hors sujet.




> Ce qui permet de baisser le prix des PC et de les rendre accessibles  un maximum de personnes c'est ce systme mis en place avec une chane de montage prcise dont windows est partie intgrante.


Il a dj t expliqu que rendre Windows optionnel couturait 0 euros, avec la mthode du code d'activation, une mthode dj utilise pour Microsoft Office (et ne me dites pas que personne n'utilise Microsoft Office s'il vous plat, restez un peu srieux deux minutes), et dont je n'ai jamais entendu personne se plaindre.




> *Les mmes personnes* ne font pas scandale pour le MAC (qui est vendu depuis aussi longtemps avec MAC OS) ou sur les smartphones, ni non plus, sur les netbooks vendus avec Linux !





> C'est vrai a, je n'ai jamais entendu *personne* rler quant  Xandros pr-install sur le premier EeePC (et il a fait un de ces cartons). Pourtant, c'tait une distribution retravaille par Asus, donc elle n'a pas t dveloppe  l'oeil...





> j'ai toujours t trs clair en ce qui me concerne : le cas Mac OS est le mme que celui de Windows, il y a clairement vente lie.





> C'est faux, le groupe racketiciel l'a aussi dnonc (cf confrence a l'ubuntu party de l'poque).





> Mais racketiciel c'est bidon





> Ben, il ne fait que reprendre ton exemple.


Ben alors les rigolos, va falloir expliquer c'est qui "les mmes personnes", si ce n'est ni le groupe racketiciel qui a vous entendre, sont les derniers  se plaindre de la vente lie, ni moi.

Et pour JohnPetrucci, il va falloir apprendre le franais, car quand on dit personne en franais, a veux dire personne, et a exclu donc aussi les "bidons" !




> pareil pour l'os.


C'est un point de vue que je comprend. Tu peux considrer l'OS comme faisant partie de l'ordinateur, malgr la prsence d'un contrat a accepter pour le logiciel. A ce moment l, oui, il n'y a pas de vente lie. Moi je pense que ce sont un produit et un service bien distinct, pour des raisons dj voques avant.




> c'est quoi le problme, il y a des pc avec os, tu rles; il y a des pc sans os, tu trouves encore  rler


Oula, vous comprenez trs mal. Je me suis jamais plaint qu'il y ait des PC vendus sans OS. 

Dire "il y a des PC vendus sans OS", ce n'est pas une plainte, c'est un constat. Il va falloir apprendre  lire le franais.




> et dsol, un pc sans os, je veux bien que tu me montre dans ce cas comment tu t'en sers ...


Je n'ai jamais prtendu qu'on pouvais utiliser un PC sans OS, mais qui ici prtend qu'on peut utiliser un PC sans lectricit ?




> la logique c'est que quand tu demandes un produit qui sort du lot de vente en masse tu le paies plus cher, TA logique n'est pas applicable en vrai.


Oui, c'est vrai d'une manire gnrale. Mais l on parles d'une pratique anti-concurrentielle et dloyale, c'est bien un autre dbat.




> Ce serait valable pour tout ce qui est vendu en bundle. Bizarrement personne ne s'offusque qu'une console de jeu soit vendue avec un jeu ou une manette.


Il me semble que jusqu' prsent, il a toujours t possible d'acheter une console de jeux sans jeux, quelque soit la console. Si ce n'tait pas le cas, oui, on serait sans doute dans un cas de vente lie. Concernant la manette, je ne sais pas, il faudrait dj que quelqu'un y voit un intrt et en fasse la demande. Il y a des cas ou la composition d'un lot convient  tout le monde, il y a des cas o a ne convient pas. Oui, et ?




> Heu ! T'es srieux l ? T'as jamais entendu parl qu'on pouvait achet des Carte Mre toute seule ?


Je vois pas bien le rapport. Ce n'est pas parce que je peux acheter un produit seul, que celui ci, une fois assembl avec d'autres produit, ne peut pas former avec ces autres produits, un nouveau produit unique. Et oui, je suis srieux, un ordinateur, c'est un produit unique. C'est dingue hein ?




> Et ?


Et donc ce que vous dites est faux et c'est tout. Y'a pas de et.




> Visiblement t'es fach avec l'conomie, toi !


C'est depuis que JohnPetrucci m'a expliqu le principe des marges magiques qui vitent les logiciels et vont se loger sur le matriel, comme a, hop, magie ! C'est sr qu'on joue pas dans la mme catgorie.




> Si Linux tait vritablement un OS concurrentiel de Windows, et bien, il n'y aurait pas de problme, car les fabricants proposeraient les 2 OS.


C'est quand mme a le plus marrant : les gens nous expliquent qu'il faut pas laisser le choix, car si les gens avaient le choix, ils choisiraient Windows. Si les gens choisissaient vraiment Windows si ils avaient le choix, on le leur laisserait le choix, ces boites ne payeraient pas des fortunes en avocat pour continuer  imposer des logiciels avec leur machines.




> ce principe de "vente lie" que tu dfends n'est pas logique, car si on devait l'interdire pour le couple "OS+PC", on devrait si on est logique l'interdire pour le couple "Boite+Carte mre + carte graphique + ....", et  normment de domaines.


Non, car les autres cas que tu cite, mme en estimant que cela ne forme pas un produit unique,  rentrent dans le cas d'exception  la prohibition des ventes lies, pour une raison simple : cela est trop contraignant pour le vendeur de proposer la carte mre en option. Cela demande des manipulations. Le cas des logiciels est diffrent, puisqu'il y a la solution du code d'activation, qui rend l'optionnalit possible.




> Tous les PC vendus en grande surface sont assembls. Or l'assemblage est bien un service n'est ce pas ? Dfends tu aussi le fait qu'il faille que l'acheteur puisse choisir l'entreprise qui assemble la machine ?


Non, de la mme manire que je ne demande pas a pouvoir ne pas achet la carte mre, je ne demande pas  choisir le transporteur etc., car cela serait trop contraignant pour le vendeur/constructeur. Et d'autre part, ce n'est pas vraiment cela qui est vendu, mis en avant (personne ne vend un produit avec cris : "les pices ont t importes de chine en bateau via la socit machin"), donc c'est encore une fois compltement  cot. Prenez conscience que dans la loi, il y a une clause qui dit que tous vos cas dbiles ne sont pas considre comme de la vente lie, pour des raisons videntes.

De la mme manire, la vente lie interdit d'obliger les gens qui achtent une voiture  acheter avec une assurance. Qui trouve cela anormal ? Je pense que tout le monde ici est content de pouvoir choisir entre plusieurs assurances, tout le monde est content des emplois crs par cette situation de concurrence (dans les compagnies d'assurances, mais aussi les courtiers en assurance, etc.), et des prix tirs du coup vers le bas. 
Pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas un crtin pour dire "ben mince, c'est trop nul qu'on soit pas oblig de prendre une assurance impose, a veux dire qu'on peut demand aussi a avoir la voiture sans le moteur ?" Ben non, a veux pas dire a, la loi a quand mme t bien faite, et de toute vidence, vous ne l'avez pas lue. Et pourtant les dputs sont pas plus experts en automobile qu'ils ne le sont en informatique. 




> Pourtant il me semble que dans certains business, c'est tout  fait admis qu'on te livre un produit qu' une quantit minimale de pice. En tout cas dans tout ce qui est vente en gros.


La vente entre entreprise n'est pas rgie par le code de la consommation, mais par le code du commerce. On ne parle donc pas de la mme chose.




> Franchement pour rcuprer 30 euros aprs avoir dpens 20 euros de hotline  s'insulter avec tout le monde alors qu'il existe des solutions trs accessibles pour celui qui veut une machine sans OS... Ca mriterait des coups de pied au c** (avis personnel inside )


D'abord il ne s'agit pas de 30 euros, mais souvent, plutt de 100 euros vois plus. Ensuite, ce n'est pas une question de vouloir embter les gens, mais juste de faire valoir ses droits. a peut paratre trange, comme notion, de vouloir dfendre ses droits. Ben oui, y'en a qui se laissent faire, y'a des maso qui aiment bien se faire avoir et qui en redemandent. Et y'a les autres. 

Quand au fait qu'il y a d'autres machines sans OS, ce n'est pas une vraie solution car ce n'est pas forcment la machine que l'on souhaite avoir. Et encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a envie de choisir ses logiciels que l'on a pas envie de choisir son matriel.

----------


## cbleas

Bonjour Trenton,
je dois aller acheter une voiture est ce que vous croyez que je peux me faire rembourser le systme d'exploitation de la boite de vitesse lectronique parce que je prfrerais celui de la Ferrari c'est plus performant? Vous savez moi j'aime bien tuner ma voiture alors si a pouvait tre de la vente li aprs tout ce n'est rien qu'un ordinateur avec un systme d'exploitation.

----------


## trenton

> Bonjour Trenton,
> je dois aller acheter une voiture est ce que vous croyez que je peux me faire rembourser le systme d'exploitation de la boite de vitesse lectronique parce que je prfrerais celui de la Ferrari c'est plus performant? Vous savez moi j'aime bien tuner ma voiture alors si a pouvait tre de la vente li aprs tout ce n'est rien qu'un ordinateur avec un systme d'exploitation.


Il y a cris quoi dans le contrat de licence de ce systme d'exploitation qu'on te demande d'accepter ? Peux-tu nous afficher ici le texte de la licence s'il te plat ?

----------


## FailMan

> D'abord il ne s'agit pas de 30 euros, mais souvent, plutt de 100 euros vois plus.


Dixit quelqu'un qui ne s'est vraisemblablement jamais fait rembourser de licence  ::roll::

----------


## cortex024

> comme je disait,


 ::toutcasse:: 




> Moi je connais des gens qui ont des licences Windows, et ils me disent que si ils peuvent ne pas payer un truc qu'ils ont dj, ils sont plutt content.


c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on te permet de te faire rembourser la licence si il est dans le package achet, soit d'acheter un pc sans os, soit de t'en faire monter un  ::): 




> Et pour JohnPetrucci, il va falloir apprendre le franais, car quand on dit personne en franais, a veux dire personne, et a exclu donc aussi les "bidons" !


 il va surtout falloir que TU lises quelques bouquins pour te rendre compte que le moindre mot dans une phrase en franais n'est pas toujours  prendre  son sens premier, il y a des faons de parler  ::?: 





> Il me semble que jusqu' prsent, il a toujours t possible d'acheter une console de jeux sans jeux, quelque soit la console. Si ce n'tait pas le cas, oui, on serait sans doute dans un cas de vente lie. Concernant la manette, je ne sais pas, il faudrait dj que quelqu'un y voit un intrt et en fasse la demande. Il y a des cas ou la composition d'un lot convient  tout le monde, il y a des cas o a ne convient pas. Oui, et ?


ces mots me font plaisir car tu casses toute ton "argumentation" dedans. par analogie  ce que tu consens ici, on te dit qu'il est aussi possible d'acheter un pc sans OS, et donc quand tu dis toi mme que les packages peuvent convenir  tout le monde ou pas, c'est la mme chose avec les packages ordinateur comprenant Windows. Si ca ne te convient pas, tu regardes pour un autre ou te fais rembourser la licence Windows  ::): 




> Je vois pas bien le rapport. Ce n'est pas parce que je peux acheter un produit seul, que celui ci, une fois assembl avec d'autres produit, ne peut pas former avec ces autres produits, un nouveau produit unique. Et oui, je suis srieux, un ordinateur, c'est un produit unique. C'est dingue hein ?


c'est ce qu'on te rptait un peu plus haut  ::?: . Un grand nombre de produit finis vendus se composent eux-mmes de produits finis sous-jacents, on vend trs souvent par package. c'est la mme chose avec les ordinateurs, on package des lments et un OS pour en faire un produit fini utilisable tout de suite par Mr. tout le monde. dingue effectivement hein?




> Non, car les autres cas que tu cite, mme en estimant que cela ne forme pas un produit unique,  rentrent dans le cas d'exception  la prohibition des ventes lies, pour une raison simple : cela est trop contraignant pour le vendeur de proposer la carte mre en option. Cela demande des manipulations. Le cas des logiciels est diffrent, puisqu'il y a la solution du code d'activation, qui rend l'optionnalit possible.


c'est absurde ce que tu dis.
Si on lit bien ce que tu dis, ca voudrait dire que ce qui joue c'est le fait qu'il y ait des manipulations  faire ou pas. Ok pour ton code d'activation, mais a sous entend alors que le logiciel est de toute faon pr-install. donc a sous-entend qu'il faudrait que sur chaque machine on pr-installe tous les Os possibles avec la possibilit d'activer celui de son choix. ce qui alors pourrait tre fait avec le matriel pour continuer dans la mme btise.
Et si tu n'est pas d'accord avec cela, il y a bien une manipulation qu'est l'installation ou le changement d'installation de l'OS vu qu'on en change. rinstaller un OS ou changer la carte graphique c'est toutes deux des manipulations.
conclusion, ton raisonnement (ou plutt le raisonnement de cette loi absurde) ne tient pas  ::): 
CQFD

----------


## yoyo88

> Quand au fait qu'il y a d'autres machines sans OS, ce n'est pas une vraie solution car ce n'est pas forcment la machine que l'on souhaite avoir. Et encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a envie de choisir ses logiciels que l'on a pas envie de choisir son matriel.


En gros tu voudrait pourvoir avoir un PC sans OS dans un super march? 
ou mieu:
un Ballot screen!  ::aie:: 

Bref faut arrt un peu, trouver un PC avec le matriel que l'on veut c'est pas non plus le plus dur a trouver, et au pire des cas tu peut de faire rembourser ton OS...

bref ou est le problme?

----------


## Lyche

Il voudrait qu'un produit spcifique soit vendu par des grandes enseignes qui font de la masse. Logiquement, a devrait tre le cas, mais techniquement les grandes surfaces n'en on rien  faire de ses dsires, mais a il est incapable de le comprendre...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Moi je connais des gens qui ont des licences Windows, et ils me disent que si ils peuvent ne pas payer un truc qu'ils ont dj, ils sont plutt content. Bizarre, hein, des gens qui aiment Windows mais qui n'aiment pas pour autant jeter l'argent par les fentres. Aprs bien sr, c'est pas des fanboys quoi, c'est juste des utilisateurs lambda. Bref, parler de Linux, c'est vraiment ne pas avoir compris le sujet de la vente lie. Mme en admettant que Windows soit la seule solution pour le grand publique, a ne rend pas la vente lie lgitime.


Et moi je connais des gens qui ont achet un GPS, et qui ont eu un GPS intgr dans leur nouvelle voiture, et pas possible de faire quoi que ce soit car c'est intgr  la voiture !  :8O: 
Oh ! Y a pas que les PC qui sont vendus avec autres choses...  ::roll:: 

Et tes potes, rien ne les empche de se faire rembourser la licence en trop, alors qu'ils apprennent  faire les dmarches tous seuls et qu'ils arrtent de vouloir imposer  tous leur point de vue.





> Il a dj t expliqu que rendre Windows optionnel couturait 0 euros, avec la mthode du code d'activation, une mthode dj utilise pour Microsoft Office (et ne me dites pas que personne n'utilise Microsoft Office s'il vous plat, restez un peu srieux deux minutes), et dont je n'ai jamais entendu personne se plaindre.


Tu as l'tude qui la dmontre, ton affirmation ?




> C'est un point de vue que je comprend. Tu peux considrer l'OS comme faisant partie de l'ordinateur, malgr la prsence d'un contrat a accepter pour le logiciel. A ce moment l, oui, il n'y a pas de vente lie. Moi je pense que ce sont un produit et un service bien distinct, pour des raisons dj voques avant.


Ton raisonnement part d'une seule hypothse : un OS est un service !
Ensuite, fort de cette hypothse que tu considres comme un fait indniable, tu dmontres qu'il y a vente lie. Bien.
Seulement voil. Un logiciel ne correspond en rien  un service selon la dfinition du code de la consommation ( et que j'ai donn un peu plus haut).
Donc, ta base tant fausse, ton raisonnement devient erron et tes conclusions foireuses. 
Maintenant, enlves tes illres, et tes lunettes dformantes et regardes le monde tel qu'il est, et peut-tre arriveras-tu  le comprendre !




> Je n'ai jamais prtendu qu'on pouvais utiliser un PC sans OS, mais qui ici prtend qu'on peut utiliser un PC sans lectricit ?


Oui, je vois ta confusion. Tu considres l'OS comme l'lectricit. Et effectivement, tu as raison, llectricit est un service. Mais un OS n'est pas de l'lectricit, c'est un logiciel et un logiciel est un produit ! 
Alors, refais ton raisonnement, avec les bonnes donnes de dpart, et regardes les conclusions que tu vas en tirer.





> Oui, c'est vrai d'une manire gnrale. Mais l on parles d'une pratique anti-concurrentielle et dloyale, c'est bien un autre dbat.


Qu'y a t-il d'anticoncurrentiel  vendre un package ?





> Il me semble que jusqu' prsent, il a toujours t possible d'acheter une console de jeux sans jeux, quelque soit la console. Si ce n'tait pas le cas, oui, on serait sans doute dans un cas de vente lie. Concernant la manette, je ne sais pas, il faudrait dj que quelqu'un y voit un intrt et en fasse la demande. Il y a des cas ou la composition d'un lot convient  tout le monde, il y a des cas o a ne convient pas. Oui, et ?


C'est bien, tu progresses. Tu admets que l'on peut vendre des produits en package. Allez, encore un effort et tu vas comprendre (j'aurais du tre instit  la maternelle, non ?  :;): ) 





> Je vois pas bien le rapport. Ce n'est pas parce que je peux acheter un produit seul, que celui ci, une fois assembl avec d'autres produit, ne peut pas former avec ces autres produits, un nouveau produit unique. Et oui, je suis srieux, un ordinateur, c'est un produit unique. C'est dingue hein ?


Oui, on va y arriver...   ::ccool:: 





> C'est quand mme a le plus marrant : les gens nous expliquent qu'il faut pas laisser le choix, car si les gens avaient le choix, ils choisiraient Windows. Si les gens choisissaient vraiment Windows si ils avaient le choix, on le leur laisserait le choix, ces boites ne payeraient pas des fortunes en avocat pour continuer  imposer des logiciels avec leur machines.


Mais personne n'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas laisser le choix. On est tous ici pour le choix. 




> Non, car les autres cas que tu cite, mme en estimant que cela ne forme pas un produit unique,  rentrent dans le cas d'exception  la prohibition des ventes lies, pour une raison simple : cela est trop contraignant pour le vendeur de proposer la carte mre en option. Cela demande des manipulations. Le cas des logiciels est diffrent, puisqu'il y a la solution du code d'activation, qui rend l'optionnalit possible.


Ah ! Maintenant, il faut faire des exceptions dans tous les sens pour russir  dmontrer que l'OS est un service ...  ::roll::  Ouch ! a devient trs trs tordu comme affaire !





> De la mme manire, la vente lie interdit d'obliger les gens qui achtent une voiture  acheter avec une assurance. Qui trouve cela anormal ? Je pense que tout le monde ici est content de pouvoir choisir entre plusieurs assurances, tout le monde est content des emplois crs par cette situation de concurrence (dans les compagnies d'assurances, mais aussi les courtiers en assurance, etc.), et des prix tirs du coup vers le bas. 
> Pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas un crtin pour dire "ben mince, c'est trop nul qu'on soit pas oblig de prendre une assurance impose, a veux dire qu'on peut demand aussi a avoir la voiture sans le moteur ?" Ben non, a veux pas dire a, la loi a quand mme t bien faite, et de toute vidence, vous ne l'avez pas lue. Et pourtant les dputs sont pas plus experts en automobile qu'ils ne le sont en informatique.


Heu ! Sans parler de Dput, notre 1er ministre est trs cal en automobile, et M. Estrosi (dput, il est plus ministre, je crois) est un ancien pilote, il me semble.
Mais bon, le problme n'est pas l. L'assurance est un service, et donc correspond tout  fait  ta dmonstration. Mais, un logiciel, n'est pas un service. 




> D'abord il ne s'agit pas de 30 euros, mais souvent, plutt de 100 euros vois plus.


Ah, c'est toi qui dfinit le prix des logiciels que tu achtes, maintenant ?




> Ensuite, ce n'est pas une question de vouloir embter les gens, mais juste de faire valoir ses droits. a peut paratre trange, comme notion, de vouloir dfendre ses droits. Ben oui, y'en a qui se laissent faire, y'a des maso qui aiment bien se faire avoir et qui en redemandent. Et y'a les autres.


Mais tes droits sont reconnus et respects, et si ce n'est le cas, tu peux faire appel  la justice (si si, a existe, renseignes toi), la preuve ? Ben tu peux te faire rembourser l'OS !  




> Quand au fait qu'il y a d'autres machines sans OS, ce n'est pas une vraie solution car ce n'est pas forcment la machine que l'on souhaite avoir. Et encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a envie de choisir ses logiciels que l'on a pas envie de choisir son matriel.


Ben, oui, grande dcouverte de notre ami Trenton (le nobel de la recherche fondamentale n'est pas loin)  : Les Grandes Surfaces ne sont pas des spcialistes en informatique et vendent des produits qui ne correspondent pas  des cas particuliers !
Bravo, c'est une dcouverte qui va changer la face du monde, c'est certain.  ::ccool::

----------


## yoyo88

> Ben, oui, grande dcouverte de notre ami Trenton (le nobel de la recherche fondamentale n'est pas loin)  : Les Grandes Surfaces ne sont pas des spcialistes en informatique et vendent des produits qui ne correspondent pas  des cas particuliers !
> Bravo, c'est une dcouverte qui va changer la face du monde, c'est certain.


[Humour] Pauvre Trenton, il naura pas son packard bell sans OS...  ::cry::   ::aie:: [/Humour]

----------


## FailMan

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai un problme avec ma TV LG. J'ai obtenu aprs des semaines de galre au tribunal le remboursement de la licence de l'OS qui quipait la TV. Maintenant je souhaite installer l'OS de mon ancienne TV Philips dessus car je prfre les menus, et en plus, l'OS de la TV, je l'ai pay !!

Comment je peux faire pour installer l'OS de ma Philips sur ma LG ?

Merci  vous  ::mrgreen::

----------


## trenton

> Dixit quelqu'un qui ne s'est vraisemblablement jamais fait rembourser de licence


a tu n'en sait rien. Ce qui est sr, c'est qu' ce jour, aucun juge n'a retenu le montant de 30 euros pour une licence Windows, la somme de 100 euros est le somme retenue en gnrale par les diffrentes dcisions. Aprs, je suis au courant, certains constructeurs proposent des sommes drisoires  ceux qui le demandent : mais ces sommes ne sont pas celles que le consommateur a pay.

D'ailleurs, ces procdures qui tendent  se simplifier, n'oublies pas que c'est grce aux "bidons" que c'est possible aujourd'hui, grce  ceux qui sont aller en justice.




> ces mots me font plaisir car tu casses toute ton "argumentation" dedans. par analogie  ce que tu consens ici, on te dit qu'il est aussi possible d'acheter un pc sans OS, et donc quand tu dis toi mme que les packages peuvent convenir  tout le monde ou pas, c'est la mme chose avec les packages ordinateur comprenant Windows. Si ca ne te convient pas, tu regardes pour un autre ou te fais rembourser la licence Windows


Non, le groupe de mot important qui t'a chapp dans ma phrase, c'est "quelque soit la console". Il n'y a pas une seule console que je ne puisse pas obtenir seule, sans jeux. Quelque soit la console de jeux que je souhaite acheter, je peux l'acheter sans jeux. Ce n'est pas vrai pour les ordinateurs sans logiciels.




> donc a sous-entend qu'il faudrait que sur chaque machine on pr-installe tous les Os possibles avec la possibilit d'activer celui de son choix


Non, a ne sous-entend pas du tout a. Si il y a un seul systme propos,  partir du moment o il n'est pas impos, a va trs bien, il n'y a plus de vente lie.




> En gros tu voudrait pourvoir avoir un PC sans OS dans un super march?


Non, je veux une concurrence saine et quitable, et pour le consommateur, la possibilit de pas payer deux licences pour en utiliser une.




> Et tes potes, rien ne les empche de se faire rembourser la licence en trop, alors qu'ils apprennent  faire les dmarches tous seuls et qu'ils arrtent de vouloir imposer  tous leur point de vue.


Oui, rien ne les empches d'aller au tribunal, c'est vrai, tu as raison. Mais le propos n'est pas l. Ce n'est pas parce que la justice est la pour faire appliquer la loi, que les infractions  la loi sont tolrables.




> Tu as l'tude qui la dmontre, ton affirmation ?


Oui, mais avant de te la donn, j'attends toujours tes sources concernant la position de la DGCCRF sur le cas Apple. Ah mais non c'est vrai, tu as vu l'information dans ta boule de cristal et tu nous tiendras au courant quand elle sortira pour de vrai... Bon, ben contente toi de nous dire qui c'est ces gens qui ne sont pas le groupe racketiciel ni les gens sur ce forum, qui critiquent beaucoup la vente lie, mais qui soutiennent que le cas Mac OS/PC Apple n'en est pas.




> Ton raisonnement part d'une seule hypothse : un OS est un service !


Non, produit ou service, cela ne change rien  la vente lie : encore une fois, tu montres que tu n'as mme pas lu l'article de loi dont on parles. Est-ce que tu crois tre crdible, alors que tu n'as mme pas pris connaissance des articles de lois li au sujet ?




> Seulement voil. Un logiciel ne correspond en rien  un service selon la dfinition du code de la consommation ( et que j'ai donn un peu plus haut).


Encore une fois, c'est hors sujet, mais en droit franais, mme si a t'embte, une licence logicielle est un service et non un produit.




> Qu'y a t-il d'anticoncurrentiel  vendre un package ?


Rien. Par contre faire de la vente lie est une pratique anti-concurrentielle. 




> On est tous ici pour le choix.


Ben c'est magnifique alors, on est donc tous d'accord. Mais qu'on s'entende bien sur la dfinition de choix.

Dans mon vocabulaire, une dmocratie o il y a une seule personne qui a le droit de se prsenter aux lections, j'appelle a une dictature, mme si l'lection se fait au suffrage universel. D'autres pensent que c'est bel et bien une dmocratie puisque c'est le candidat qui a le plus de voix qui est lu. Forcment, les deux camps vont avoir du mal  se comprendre puisqu'ils n'ont pas la mme dfinition du mot dmocratie.

Pour le choix, c'est pareil. Moi je considre qu'avoir le choix, c'est ne pas tre compltement influenc dans par des critres extrieurs au choix en question. Aujourd'hui, quelqu'un qui veux choisir autre chose que Windows, il va devoir payer beaucoup plus cher pour la mme machine, le choix est donc biais. Pourtant certains estiment que c'est avoir le choix. Du coup, on va avoir du mal  se comprendre, vu qu'on a pas la mme dfinition du mot choix.

De la mme manire, si je fais un sondage en demandant aux gens si ils prfrent gagner au loto et mourir d'une crise cardiaque une minute aprs, ou bien ne pas gagner au loto mais continuer  vivre encore quelques annes, n'aurai-je pas l'aire malhonnte en annonant en conclusion : "les gens n'ont pas envie de gagner au loto" ?




> Ah, c'est toi qui dfinit le prix des logiciels que tu achtes, maintenant ?


Non, c'est toi alors ?




> Mais tes droits sont reconnus et respects, et si ce n'est le cas, tu peux faire appel  la justice (si si, a existe, renseignes toi), la preuve ? Ben tu peux te faire rembourser l'OS !


Ben j'ai l'impression qu'on s'est mal compris depuis le dbut. Bien sr qu'on peut faire valoir ses droits en justice. De la mme manire que la justice juge les dlinquant, a ne veux pas dire que la dlinquance n'est pas un problme, si ?




> Les Grandes Surfaces ne sont pas des spcialistes en informatique et vendent des produits qui ne correspondent pas  des cas particuliers !


On ne leur demande pas d'tre spcialiste, juste de respecter la loi. Et d'autre part, aux dernires nouvelles, c'est deux tiers des gens qui veulent le choix sur les logiciels vendus avec les ordinateurs. C'est un peu gonfl de parler de quelques cas.

En plus c'est marrant, il y a quelques temps, ton principale argument, c'tait qui si on laissait le choix, plus personne ne paierait Windows, tout le monde utiliserait une version illgale. Qu'est ce qu'il s'est pass depuis, tu as chang d'avis, ou bien comme d'habitude, quand a t'arrange tu dis un truc et quand a t'arrange tu dis l'inverse ?

----------


## stardeath

> a tu n'en sait rien. Ce qui est sr, c'est qu' ce jour, aucun juge n'a retenu le montant de 30 euros pour une licence Windows, la somme de 100 euros est le somme retenue en gnrale par les diffrentes dcisions. Aprs, je suis au courant, certains constructeurs proposent des sommes drisoires  ceux qui le demandent : mais ces sommes ne sont pas celles que le consommateur a pay.


preuve de l'incomptence des juges une fois de plus, 100 c'est le prix grand public d'une licence oem, trs loin  coup sur de ce que paie un constructeur quand il les achte chez microsoft.

----------


## trenton

> preuve de l'incomptence des juges une fois de plus, 100 c'est le prix grand public d'une licence oem, trs loin  coup sur de ce que paie un constructeur quand il les achte chez microsoft.


Mais personne n'a jamais parl du prix qu'un constructeur paye chez Microsoft. Quand quelqu'un se fait rembours, il se fait rembours le prix qu'il a pay lui, au magasin.

C'est malheureux, ces juges qui n'ont pas non plus entendu parl de la marge magique de JohnPettruci, qui pargne si gentiment les logiciels, hein ? Marge d'autant plus magique qu'il considre le lot comme un produit unique.

----------


## yoyo88

> Non, je veux une concurrence saine et quitable, et pour le consommateur, la possibilit de pas payer deux licences pour en utiliser une.


saine et quitable me semble difficile, je connais aucun march ou la concurrence et saine et quitable.

mais bon cela dit l'intention est bonne.  ::ccool:: 


par contre je vois pas ou tu paye 2 licences... si tu en a dj une, ou si tu veut install un autres OS tu peut te faire rembours. Certes c'est plus chiant que de payer l'OS aprs (du moins pour la personne qui ne veut pas de la licence) cela dit pour vit le piratage et autres magouilles c'est quand mme beaucoup plus efficace.
et puis bon c'est pas pour les 5% (et encore) d'utilisateurs qui souhaite se faire rembours que le systme va changer dautant plus qu'il n'y a rien d'illgal, puisque tu peut te faire rembours et si c'est pas le cas tu peut port plainte, auquel cas la jurisprudence devrait te donne raison (mme si en justice faut toujours rest prudent)...

----------


## FailMan

Vous fatiguez pas, trenton fait tout  fait confiance  nos trs chers dputs, ministres, snateurs et juges pour crer, appliquer et faire voter des lois...

trenton est contre la vente lie parce que c'est la loi, mais il est galement pour le filtrage d'HADOPI car c'est la loi... Pendant longtemps il a t contre le port du jean pour les femmes, car c'tait la loi jusqu' il y a encore peu... Et si trenton tait n avant 1944, il aurait t contre le droit de vote pour les femmes, car c'tait la loi...

trenton roule toujours en dessous de 50 km/h en ville, n'a jamais grill un feu de sa vie, jamais refus la priorit. trenton a toujours correctement dclar ses impts.

Oh non, trenton n'a jamais enfreint la loi, car c'est la loi, il faut la faire appliquer et l'enfreindre a serait injuste envers ceux qui s'y plient  ::calim2::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> a tu n'en sait rien. Ce qui est sr, c'est qu' ce jour, aucun juge n'a retenu le montant de 30 euros pour une licence Windows, la somme de 100 euros est le somme retenue en gnrale par les diffrentes dcisions. Aprs, je suis au courant, certains constructeurs proposent des sommes drisoires  ceux qui le demandent : *mais ces sommes ne sont pas celles que le consommateur a pay.*


Et qu'en sais-tu ?




> Oui, rien ne les empches d'aller au tribunal, c'est vrai, tu as raison. Mais le propos n'est pas l. Ce n'est pas parce que la justice est la pour faire appliquer la loi, que les infractions  la loi sont tolrables.


Une fois de plus tu dtournes mes propos pour leurs faire dire ce que tu veux. Je n'ai pas parl d'aller au tribunal, j'ai dit faire les dmarches pour se faire rembourser. a te plairait  tel point que les constructeurs soient hors la loi que tu le mets  toutes tes sauces, mais ce n'est pas le cas. 
Les constructeurs proposent des PC prts  l'emploi, avec ce qu'ils jugent tre le plus adquat pour la majorit des utilisateurs. 
Si l'utilisateur en question estime lui que ce n'est pas ce qu'il veut, il a la possibilit de se faire rembourser la licence en question. 
Dj, c'est presque de trop. En effet, dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas faire de mme avec la Carte Mre, la Carte Graphique, le Clavier, la Souris, le Disque dur, les Barrettes Mmoires, le Processeur, l'Alimentation, le Boitier, les Ventilos, ...  ?
Parce que, j'espre que tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il n'y a pas de produits concurrent pour tous ces lments, quand mme !




> Oui, mais avant de te la donn, j'attends toujours tes sources concernant la position de la DGCCRF sur le cas Apple.


Comme je te l'ai dit, j'ai envoy un mail  la DGCCRF pour connaitre leur position, mais je n'ai toujours pas eu de rponse. C'est une administration franaise !  ::roll:: 





> Non, produit ou service, cela ne change rien  la vente lie


Ha bon, c'est nouveau ! 

Je te cite, car tu as des troubles vident de mmoire



> Tu peux considrer l'OS comme faisant partie de l'ordinateur, malgr la prsence d'un contrat a accepter pour le logiciel. A ce moment l, oui, il n'y a pas de vente lie. Moi je pense que ce sont un produit et un service bien distinct, pour des raisons dj voques avant.





> Envoy par SirDarken
> 
> Moi je considre pas l'OS comme un service, mais comme un produit.
> Sans OS l'ordi ne marche pas.
> Sans moteur ma voiture n'avance pas.
> 
> 
> Le raisonnement pourrait paratre logique, mais pourquoi on ne me fournit pas un abonnement  l'lectricit quand j'achte l'ordinateur ? Ben oui, si il y a pas d'lectricit, l'ordinateur ne marche pas mieux que si il n'y a pas d'OS...


Ce ne sont que 2 exemples des propos que tu tiens, le premier montre que tu considres l'OS comme un service, car si c'est un produit, ton raisonnement s'croule, et le second aussi, puisque comme argument tu compares l'OS  la fourniture dlectricit, qui est un service.

Tu sombres dans l'illogique car tu vois que tu as tord et que tu ne sais plus comment t'en sortir.
 ::roll:: 




> Encore une fois, c'est hors sujet, mais en droit franais, mme si a t'embte, une licence logicielle est un service et non un produit.


Tiens ! Encore Logiciel = Service ! 
Tu y ajoutes un semblant de "la loi est de mon cot", mais la loi n'est pas forcment bonne. A ce propos, ton avis sur HADOPI ? 





> Dans mon vocabulaire, une dmocratie o il y a une seule personne qui a le droit de se prsenter aux lections, j'appelle a une dictature, mme si l'lection se fait au suffrage universel. D'autres pensent que c'est bel et bien une dmocratie puisque c'est le candidat qui a le plus de voix qui est lu. Forcment, les deux camps vont avoir du mal  se comprendre puisqu'ils n'ont pas la mme dfinition du mot dmocratie.
> 
> Pour le choix, c'est pareil. Moi je considre qu'avoir le choix, c'est ne pas tre compltement influenc dans par des critres extrieurs au choix en question. Aujourd'hui, quelqu'un qui veux choisir autre chose que Windows, il va devoir payer beaucoup plus cher pour la mme machine, le choix est donc biais. Pourtant certains estiment que c'est avoir le choix. Du coup, on va avoir du mal  se comprendre, vu qu'on a pas la mme dfinition du mot choix.


C'est la o tu te fous le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude.
Le choix ce n'est pas que tous les produits concurrents soient au mme prix.
Regardes autour de toi.
Vas au rayon yaourt, par exemple, et prenons l'exemple des yaourts nature sans sucre. Il y a le choix ? Selon toi, non, puisqu'ils ne sont pas tous au mme prix ! Tu vois bien que ton raisonnement ne tiens pas la route !

Mme ton exemple sur la dmocratie est foireux. Tu compares le fait de n'avoir qu'une seule proposition (un candidat unique) avec un choix d'OS  des prix diffrents. C'est pas la diffrence de prix qui fait le manque de choix !




> Et d'autre part, aux dernires nouvelles, c'est deux tiers des gens qui veulent le choix sur les logiciels vendus avec les ordinateurs. C'est un peu gonfl de parler de quelques cas.


Attention ! Les Statistiques selon Trenton : le chiffre du jour... roulette, les jeux sont faits... rien ne va plus ....
2/3 ! C'est donc 2/3 des gens qui veulent le choix sur les logiciels vendus avec leurs ordinateurs ! Ce genre de chiffre me fait marrer... a veut rien dire, en plus, sur ces 2/3 combien de gens savent ce qu'est un OS !

----------


## cortex024

> Non, le groupe de mot important qui t'a chapp dans ma phrase, c'est "quelque soit la console". Il n'y a pas une seule console que je ne puisse pas obtenir seule, sans jeux. Quelque soit la console de jeux que je souhaite acheter, je peux l'acheter sans jeux. Ce n'est pas vrai pour les ordinateurs sans logiciels.


Et si  ::lol:: 
si tu n'est pas d'accord avec le package (console + jeux J + manette M) propos dans le magasin, tu peux aller voir ailleurs pour trouver la console seule.
De mme, si tu n'es pas d'accord avec le package (Boite B + carte graphique G +processeur P + ..... + OS O) tu peux acheter les lments de ton choix sparment en retirant de ta liste ceux qui ne te conviennent pas  ::): 

donc une fois de plus tu as tout faux, et a fait +10pages que tu dformes et qu'on te dmontre que tu racontes n'importe quoi  :;): 





> Non, je veux une concurrence saine et quitable, et pour le consommateur, la possibilit de pas payer deux licences pour en utiliser une.


pour la 50ime fois, tu peux te faire rembourser ta licence si a ne te plait pas ou si tu en as dj une, ou encore mieux faire assembler les pices de ton choix.

donc une fois de plus tu as tout faux, et a fait +10pages que tu dformes et qu'on te dmontre que tu racontes n'importe quoi  :;): 




> Est-ce que tu crois tre crdible, alors que tu n'as mme pas pris connaissance des articles de lois li au sujet ?


Si y en a bien un qui n'est pas crdible depuis le dbut on se demande bien qui  ::roll:: 




> Aujourd'hui, quelqu'un qui veux choisir autre chose que Windows, il va devoir payer beaucoup plus cher pour la mme machine, le choix est donc biais. Pourtant certains estiment que c'est avoir le choix. Du coup, on va avoir du mal  se comprendre, vu qu'on a pas la mme dfinition du mot choix.


FAUX! vu que le prix de la machine que tu recevras seras: prix normal - remboursement licence.
Ce prix ne peut pas tre plus lev que le prix normal, mme une fillette pourrait te montrer a mathmatiquement!! rflchis un peu et ne fais pas l'enfant stp!

donc une fois de plus tu as tout faux, et a fait +10pages que tu dformes et qu'on te dmontre que tu racontes n'importe quoi  :;): 




> De la mme manire, si je fais un sondage en demandant aux gens si ils prfrent gagner au loto et mourir d'une crise cardiaque une minute aprs, ou bien ne pas gagner au loto mais continuer  vivre encore quelques annes, n'aurai-je pas l'aire malhonnte en annonant en conclusion : "les gens n'ont pas envie de gagner au loto" ?


a ne serait pas trs exact car tu caches des lments de l'tude, mais je ne vois pas en quoi ca fait avancer le schmilblick et donc ce que ca vient faire ici




quand tu parles de concurrence, ca montre bien que ce qui te motive ici est ton anti-microsoftisme primaire. tu es jaloux de leur russite.
les vendeurs proposent des packages avec des lments qui ont "du succs", pour vendre, c'est leur but, tu ne vas tout de mme pas leur reprocher a!
Windows ayant une norme part de march, il est logique que gnralement par dfaut les vendeurs font des packages en proposant Windows dedans.

tu parlais de console, en gnral les packages propos sont donn avec le nouveau jeu  la mode, ou un jeu qui en tout cas marche trs fort pour faire vendre. si ca ne te plait pas, achte la console seule.
Ici c'est exactement la mme chose.

Tu parles de droit et de loi, mais tu as l'air d'avoir vraiment du mal avec le business  ::zoubi::

----------


## cbleas

```

```

Je pense que meme 100% veulent pouvoir choisir les logiciels sur leur ordinateur.
Mais le systme d'exploitation c'est tout de meme pas la meme chose que Word et la les statistiques serait diffrents si on ne parlait pas de logiciels mais de windows.
Trenton L'art et la manire de manire de trafiquer des statistiques.

----------


## Lyche

> Attention ! Les Statistiques selon Trenton : le chiffre du jour... roulette, les jeux sont faits... rien ne va plus ....
> 2/3 ! C'est donc 2/3 des gens qui veulent le choix sur les logiciels vendus avec leurs ordinateurs ! Ce genre de chiffre me fait marrer... a veut rien dire, en plus, sur ces 2/3 combien de gens savent ce qu'est un OS !


D'autant que l'tude d'o il sort ce chiffre ne dis absolument pas a, et dit mme que plus de 70% des gens sont satisfait des logiciels pr-installs sur leurs machine  ::roll::

----------


## cortex024

> Trenton L'art et la manire de manire de trafiquer des statistiques.


il fait a trs bien avec les paroles qui ne l'arrangent pas aussi tu sais  :;):

----------


## FailMan

> Aujourd'hui, quelqu'un qui veux choisir autre chose que Windows, il va devoir payer beaucoup plus cher pour la mme machine, le choix est donc biais.


 ::yaisse2::  Bien jou ! Tu viens de dcouvrir le principe de la production et de la consommation de masse  ::ccool::   ::bravo:: 

A demain pour une nouvelle dcouverte du monde de l'conomie avec trenton.

----------


## Lyche

> :yeah: Bien jou ! Tu viens de dcouvrir le principe de la production et de la consommation de masse


Exacte, la diminution du cot d'une machine par rpartition des charges fixe sur un grand nombre d'unit produite dans une chaine de montage dfinie. Tu change un maillon de la chaine tu changes tous les cots de toutes les machine, et pas vers le bas malheureusement..

----------


## Barsy

Je n'ai toujours pas bien compris pourquoi, d'aprs tentron, l'utilisateur devrais pouvoir choisir de se faire rembourser son OS mais pas sa carte graphique.

Par exemple, si j'achte un PC, pourquoi n'aurais-je pas le droit de dmonter la carte graphique, de la renvoyer au constructeur et de me la faire rembourser ? Aprs tout, j'avais dans mon ancien ordi une carte graphique qui me convenait et je n'ai pas envie d'en payer une deuxime. Donc on m'oblige l aussi  racheter ce que j'ai dj. Pourquoi le principe de "vente lie" ne doit-il s'appliquer qu'aux logiciels ?

Un ordinateur forme un tout, carte graphique et OS compris.

----------


## trenton

> saine et quitable me semble difficile, je connais aucun march ou la concurrence et saine et quitable.
> 
> mais bon cela dit l'intention est bonne. 
> 
> 
> par contre je vois pas ou tu paye 2 licences... si tu en a dj une, ou si tu veut install un autres OS tu peut te faire rembours. Certes c'est plus chiant que de payer l'OS aprs (du moins pour la personne qui ne veut pas de la licence) cela dit pour vit le piratage et autres magouilles c'est quand mme beaucoup plus efficace.
> et puis bon c'est pas pour les 5% (et encore) d'utilisateurs qui souhaite se faire rembours que le systme va changer dautant plus qu'il n'y a rien d'illgal, puisque tu peut te faire rembours et si c'est pas le cas tu peut port plainte, auquel cas la jurisprudence devrait te donne raison (mme si en justice faut toujours rest prudent)...


J'ai l'impression qu'on est d'accord. La seule chose que je dis, c'est que certes on peut aller en justice pour obtenir le remboursement des licences, mais a ne veux pas dire que c'est pour autant une situation acceptable.

Concernant la concurrence saine, est-ce que tu connais un autre secteur dans lequel une entreprise reste aussi longtemps en position dominante, avec de telles part de march ?




> Vous fatiguez pas, trenton fait tout  fait confiance  nos trs chers dputs, ministres, snateurs et juges pour crer, appliquer et faire voter des lois...
> 
> trenton est contre la vente lie parce que c'est la loi, mais il est galement pour le filtrage d'HADOPI car c'est la loi... Pendant longtemps il a t contre le port du jean pour les femmes, car c'tait la loi jusqu' il y a encore peu... Et si trenton tait n avant 1944, il aurait t contre le droit de vote pour les femmes, car c'tait la loi...
> 
> trenton roule toujours en dessous de 50 km/h en ville, n'a jamais grill un feu de sa vie, jamais refus la priorit. trenton a toujours correctement dclar ses impts.
> 
> Oh non, trenton n'a jamais enfreint la loi, car c'est la loi, il faut la faire appliquer et l'enfreindre a serait injuste envers ceux qui s'y plient


Je comprend ta logique, pour toi on est soit contre toutes les lois, soit pour toutes les lois (et donc toi, tu es contre toutes les lois ou pour toutes les lois ?)

Moi je pense diffremment, je pense que certaines lois sont justes et d'autres sont injustes. a peut te paratre surprenant mais effectivement, je ne fraude pas les impts et je ne tlcharge pas de logiciels cracks. A t'entendre, on dirait que tu te vente du contraire (encore que tu semble un peu jeune pour payer des impts).




> Et qu'en sais-tu ?


Je veux bien qu'on me dise que la licence qui est dans l'ordinateur cote 30 euros, ou mme 1 euros. Mais comme la vente lie est interdite, a veux aussi dire que je peux demander a avoir la licence seule, pour un prix proche de ces 30 euros. Mais ce n'est pas le cas. Donc la situation est bien illgale, mauvaise pour la concurrence et pour le consommateur.




> Une fois de plus tu dtournes mes propos pour leurs faire dire ce que tu veux. Je n'ai pas parl d'aller au tribunal, j'ai dit faire les dmarches pour se faire rembourser.


A ce jour, je ne connais aucun grand constructeur qui soit clean sur le sujet de la vente lie. Si ils remboursent 30 euros pour une licence, alors ils doivent aussi donner la possibilit d'acheter la licence seule pour un prix proche de ces 30 euros. Sinon c'est trop facile, ils pourraient aussi dire que c'est gratuit aprs tout.




> En effet, dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas faire de mme avec la Carte Mre, la Carte Graphique, le Clavier, la Souris, le Disque dur, les Barrettes Mmoires, le Processeur, l'Alimentation, le Boitier, les Ventilos, ...  ?


Pour une raison dj voque : le tout constitue un produit unique. En plus c'est marrant, mais la plupart des constructeurs proposent le choix sur toutes ces pices, sans aucune obligation, mais imposent un systme d'exploitation que l'utilisateur ne peut pas refuser.




> Parce que, j'espre que tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il n'y a pas de produits concurrent pour tous ces lments, quand mme !


Ce n'est pas la question. On est ici dans un cas o le vendeur ne peux pas proposer le choix pour des questions logistiques videntes. Il faut savoir trouver le juste milieu : dfendre la concurrence autant que possible, mais ne pas rendre pour autant la tche trop contraignante pour les vendeurs/constructeurs.




> Comme je te l'ai dit, j'ai envoy un mail  la DGCCRF pour connaitre leur position, mais je n'ai toujours pas eu de rponse. C'est une administration franaise !


Oui a j'ai bien compris, ce que je trouve fantastique, c'est que tu ai pu nous communiquer leur rponse avant mme de l'avoir obtenue. Des tours de magie comme a, je connais que JohnPettruci pour rivaliser.




> Ha bon, c'est nouveau !


C'est encore une preuve que tu ne lis pas ce que les autres crivent :

Le 16 Novembre : 




> Peut tre est-ce une aberration, ce n'est pas mon dbat, mon point tait qu'une licence, en droit franais, y'a pas besoin de discuter, c'est trs clairement un service et non un produit. *Mais surtout, peu importe, car en admettant que la licence soit un produit, cela ne change strictement rien  la vente lie.*





> Ce ne sont que 2 exemples des propos que tu tiens, le premier montre que tu considres l'OS comme un service, car si c'est un produit, ton raisonnement s'croule, et le second aussi, puisque comme argument tu compares l'OS  la fourniture dlectricit, qui est un service.


Non, d'ailleurs, un cas connu de vente lie, c'est le cas de la banque qui oblige ses clients  prendre leur assurance chez eux quand ils prennent un prt. Pourtant ce sont deux services et non un produit et un service, mais c'est quand mme illgale. De toute faon la loi est claire, l dessus encore une fois : produit ou service, cela ne change rien.




> Encore une fois, *c'est hors sujet,* mais en droit franais, mme si a t'embte, une licence logicielle est un service et non un produit.





> Tiens ! Encore Logiciel = Service !


Si tu lis en diagonale, c'est normale que tu rponde  l'ouest.




> Tu y ajoutes un semblant de "la loi est de mon cot", mais la loi n'est pas forcment bonne.


Non, c'est vrai, la loi n'est pas forcment bonne. Tu as trouv a tout seul ?




> C'est la o tu te fous le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude.
> Le choix ce n'est pas que tous les produits concurrents soient au mme prix.


Ah mais tu n'as rien compris mon pauvre. Bien sr qu'un systme GNU-Linux cote beaucoup moins cher que Windows. Mais ce n'est pas la question, le prix fait partie intgrante du choix, c'est un lment interne au choix. Moi je parlais d'lments *externes*, qui ne sont donc pas le produit lui mme. Quand j'achte une machine sans OS, ce n'est pas l'OS qui me cote plus cher (puisqu'il n'y en a pas), c'est la machine.




> Et si


Et non.




> Je pense que meme 100% veulent pouvoir choisir les logiciels sur leur ordinateur.
> Mais le systme d'exploitation c'est tout de meme pas la meme chose que Word et la les statistiques serait diffrents si on ne parlait pas de logiciels mais de windows.


C'est une bonne question. Personnellement, j'ai du mal  comprendre comment on peut dire aimer se voir imposer quelque chose, qu'il s'agisse d'un logiciel bureautique ou d'un logiciel d'exploitation. Aprs faudrait poser la question aux utilisateurs de Vista.




> D'autant que l'tude d'o il sort ce chiffre ne dis absolument pas a, et dit mme que plus de 70% des gens sont satisfait des logiciels pr-installs sur leurs machine


Encore une fois, je peux tre satisfait d'un logiciel, a ne veux pas dire que je suis content de la payer deux fois pour l'utiliser une fois. C'est vraiment si dur  comprendre ?




> Exacte, la diminution du cot d'une machine par rpartition des charges fixe sur un grand nombre d'unit produite dans une chaine de montage dfinie. Tu change un maillon de la chaine tu changes tous les cots de toutes les machine, et pas vers le bas malheureusement..


Il va falloir m'expliquer en quoi un changement logiciel va avoir un cot fixe par machine.




> Je n'ai toujours pas bien compris pourquoi, d'aprs tentron, l'utilisateur devrais pouvoir choisir de se faire rembourser son OS mais pas sa carte graphique.


C'est parce qu'il faut essayer de comprendre pour comprendre. Je l'ai dj expliqu, c'est une contrainte trop forte pour le vendeur de proposer le choix sur la carte graphique.

Mais si tu ne vois vraiment pas la diffrence, va au tribunal vu qu'au tribunal on peut se faire rembourser la licence, et tu oublies pas de m'appeler avant, pour que je vienne rigoler un bon coup.

----------


## FailMan

Je ne comprends pas, moi j'ai pas eu  aller au tribunal pour me faire rembourser mes licences, moi j'ai juste renvoy un papier pr-rempli, a m'a pris une semaine pour me faire rembourser.

----------


## Lyche

Pour le cot d'un logiciel qui impacte le tout, c'est simplement parce que les usines de montages englobent dans la chaine l'installation de l'os et des logiciels, ce systme a un cot, qui est un cot fixe, si tu changes une partie de la chane de montage, tu te retrouves  changer les cots fixes, et donc  impacter tout le systme, sachant que la part du cot fixe par machine est dpendant du nombre de machine produite sur le cot fixe hestim, si tu changes a, tu impactes toute la production.
Un exemple tout bte, les premire Ford, mont en usine en travail  la chaine, la tout premire ford n'tait prsente que sous 1seul modle de couleur. Elle n'existait qu'en Noir, et toutes les personnes qui voulaient une couleur diffrente, bah ils pouvaient tout simplement pas. Ensuite, on a rajout des couleurs, mais le prix des voitures est mont car la chaine de montage ncessitait de fin de productions diffrentes, donc surcharge de cot fixe et augmentation du prix  l'unit.

Pour ce qui concerne la satisfaction des clients, si ils sont satisfait de ce que leur vend leur grande surface pourquoi est-ce qu'elle changerais ses techniques de vente au risque de perdre ses clients? J'ai l'impression que tu ne vois pas le problme sous le bon angle. Les entreprises se foutent de respecter la loi tant qu'elles font du fric. Je te l'accord, la situation n'est pas "acceptable" en soit, mais,
1 - tu es un professionnel de l'informatique, pourquoi tu vas te faire chier  engraisser des patrons verreux de grande surface au lieu d'aller chez un spcialiste en informatique qui aura des produits de meilleure qualit et surtout, pourra te proposer quelque chose d'adapter  tes besoins?
2 - Aller seul contre tous c'est un coup de pagaie dans l'eau pour faire changer le cours de la rivire, la majorit des utilisateurs se contente du systme en place et vont voir ailleurs quand la proposition faite ne leurs convient pas. Pourquoi tu ferais exception  la rgle?
On t'as tant rendu dpendant des grandes surfaces que a ou quoi  ::koi:: 

Je vais te donner un exemple bte, quand tu vas chez le coiffeur, tu lui demandes une coupe, si il te dis "ha non, je vous fais pas a, j'ai pas envie" tu retourneras le voir pour lui imposer de faire ta coupe? ou tu changes de coiffeur et tu vas chez un vrai commerant?
Ta volont de faire plier les autres n'est pas bonne, on le sait tous, nous ne sommes pas dans une situation qui permet au consommateur de l'ouvrir, le seul moyen qu'on a, c'est de changer les habitudes des millions de moutons aveugls par la publicit, mais pour a, il faut y aller en douceur et non contre le courant de la rivire.
Boycotte ce qui ne te plait pas, mais ne vas pas chez eux en esperant avoir un poids suffisant pour les faire plier, a ne rime  rien.

----------


## trenton

> Je te l'accord, la situation n'est pas "acceptable" en soit, mais,
> 1 - tu es un professionnel de l'informatique, pourquoi tu vas te faire chier  engraisser des patrons verreux de grande surface au lieu d'aller chez un spcialiste en informatique qui aura des produits de meilleure qualit et surtout, pourra te proposer quelque chose d'adapter  tes besoins?
> 2 - Aller seul contre tous c'est un coup de pagaie dans l'eau pour faire changer le cours de la rivire, la majorit des utilisateurs se contente du systme en place et vont voir ailleurs quand la proposition faite ne leurs convient pas. Pourquoi tu ferais exception  la rgle?
> On t'as tant rendu dpendant des grandes surfaces que a ou quoi


Ben si tu m'accordes que la situation n'est acceptable en soit, alors on est d'accord, vu que c'est la seule chose que je dis depuis le dbut. Concernant tes points: 
Je ne connais aucun magasin vendant des machines qui me conviennent sans systme d'exploitation, mais encore une fois, si vous avez des liens, je suis preneur.
D'autre part, la situation de concurrence dloyale a des consquences directes pour l'emploi (regarde Mandriva, dans une situation plus quitables, ils s'en sortiraient sans doute mieux) des informaticiens, nous sommes directement concerns. Moins de concurrence, c'est moins d'emplois, et des salaires moins levs.

----------


## FailMan

> Je ne connais aucun magasin vendant des machines qui me conviennent sans systme d'exploitation, mais encore une fois, si vous avez des liens, je suis preneur.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=assembleur+PC+e...ion+parisienne




> D'autre part, la situation de concurrence dloyale a des consquences directes pour l'emploi (regarde Mandriva, dans une situation plus quitables, ils s'en sortiraient sans doute mieux) des informaticiens, nous sommes directement concerns. Moins de concurrence, c'est moins d'emplois, et des salaires moins levs.


Ah, le bon discours de gauche bien gras, bien dconnect de la ralit  ::ptdr::

----------


## Lyche

Je t'en ai donn des liens, soit sur ce topic soit sur un autre, mais tu m'as dis "c'est trop cher" malheureusement, un produit spcifique ne peut pas avoir le mme prix qu'un produit fabriqu en masse. Regarde le "luxe" les rollsroyces, sont des voitures comme les autres, pourtant avec une moyenne de 200voitures (environs hein) produite dans l'anne on arrive  des prix exhorbitant parce qu'il n'y a pas de baisse du cot fixe par la quantit produite. (Bon, tu payes d'autres trucs mais, par dfaut, la voitures est plus cher)

ce qui fait le prix, c'est un rapport entre la quantit produite/demande. Ce qui fait baisser les prix ce sont les production de masse. Y'a pas de secret si tu veux un produit spcifique, tu payes plus cher. C'est une loie conomique (trs capitaliste je te l'accorde) mais elle est l et ce n'est pas nous, en dbattant plus ou moins holeusement sur un forum, qui vont changer ces choses..

Pour le ct salaire, et emploi, je ne peux pas te dire, a fait 5ans que je suis sur le march du travail, je n'ai jamais connu de priode de chmage involontaire (et encore 3mois le temps du dmnagement) et je suis pay plus que correctement pour mes diplmes et mon exprience, je ne peux donc infirmer ou affirmer ce que tu dis, je suis tout simplement pas (encore?) concern par ce problme.

----------


## cortex024

> J'ai l'impression qu'on est d'accord. La seule chose que je dis, c'est que certes on peut aller en justice pour obtenir le remboursement des licences, mais a ne veux pas dire que c'est pour autant une situation acceptable.


pas besoin de la justice, il y a un grand nombre de personnes ici qui t'ont expliqu comment se faire rembourser une licence. ca commence  bien faire ta petite manipulation d'enfants sur nos paroles.




> Concernant la concurrence saine, est-ce que tu connais un autre secteur dans lequel une entreprise reste aussi longtemps en position dominante, avec de telles part de march ?


si personne n'est capable de faire un autre Os qui tient la route et moins cher ou  prix quivalent pour leur prendre des parts de march c'est pas le problme de Microsoft.
il faut arrter d'tre jaloux des succs commerciaux!





> Je comprend ta logique, pour toi on est soit contre toutes les lois, soit pour toutes les lois (et donc toi, tu es contre toutes les lois ou pour toutes les lois ?)


une fois de plus tu n'as rien compris. c'tait du second degr pour expliquer que ce n'est pas parce qu'une loi a t vot qu'elle est acceptable et juste!




> Je veux bien qu'on me dise que la licence qui est dans l'ordinateur cote 30 euros, ou mme 1 euros. Mais comme la vente lie est interdite, a veux aussi dire que je peux demander a avoir la licence seule, pour un prix proche de ces 30 euros. Mais ce n'est pas le cas. Donc la situation est bien illgale, mauvaise pour la concurrence et pour le consommateur.
> A ce jour, je ne connais aucun grand constructeur qui soit clean sur le sujet de la vente lie. Si ils remboursent 30 euros pour une licence, alors ils doivent aussi donner la possibilit d'acheter la licence seule pour un prix proche de ces 30 euros. Sinon c'est trop facile, ils pourraient aussi dire que c'est gratuit aprs tout.


Mais tu ne sors jamais de chez toi??
le prix packag fait en sorte que les lments coutent moins cher.
Si au march on te vend une pomme pour 1, mais qu' l'achat de 3 on te les fait  2, faut arrter de s'imaginer qu'alors tu peux rclamer une pomme  66cents.
Donc il est normal que ce qu'on te rend pour le retrait de l'lment du package ne corresponde pas au prix de cet lment seul!!!






> Pour une raison dj voque : le tout constitue un produit unique. En plus c'est marrant, mais la plupart des constructeurs proposent le choix sur toutes ces pices, sans aucune obligation, mais imposent un systme d'exploitation que l'utilisateur ne peut pas refuser.


l tu deviens lourd et chiant.
on t'a dj expliqu que les lments eux mmes avant constituaient un produit unique aussi, et que le package total aussi.
De plus, tu peux refuser l'OS vu que tu peux te faire rembourser la licence!

----------


## yoyo88

> J'ai l'impression qu'on est d'accord. La seule chose que je dis, c'est que certes on peut aller en justice pour obtenir le remboursement des licences, mais a ne veux pas dire que c'est pour autant une situation acceptable.


pourquoi? je ne vois pas en quoi elle est pas acceptable  ::?: 





> Concernant la concurrence saine, est-ce que tu connais un autre secteur dans lequel une entreprise reste aussi longtemps en position dominante, avec de telles part de march ?


Toutes les entreprises en situation de monopole tel que EDF, GDF, RATP, ARJO WINGIN. .. ect
Il y a vingt ans jaurai pu te cit mon entreprise.

En informatique, la situation actuel est lie a l'historique certes, mais aussi au manque de concurrence.
aujourd'hui il n'y a que 3 OS techniquement utilisable pour le grand public.
Windows, MacOS et LINUX(du moins les distributions type Ubuntu)

Apple est la seul entreprise a avoir autant d'impacte (si se n'es plus) au niveau marketing que Microsoft, cependant le prix de ventes de ses produit font qu'il vise volontairement un march de niche.

Pour les distribution LINUX aucune socit n'a les moyen ou l'envies de se position au t'en que rel concurrent a Windows/Mac au niveau marketing. D'ailleurs qui ici a dj vu un pub, mme une bannire sur un site web, pour Ubuntu? 

Bref pour le consommateur, il n'y a pas d'alternative a Windows, et non se n'es pas a ltat n'y a lEurope d'intervenir puisque ses socits ne veulent visiblement pas tre en concurrence frontal avec Windows. 

Donc pour avoir une concurrence saine, encore faudrait il avoir une vritable concurrence...

----------


## FailMan

> Pour les distribution LINUX aucune socit n'a les moyen ou l'envies de se position au t'en que rel concurrent a Windows/Mac au niveau marketing.


Bien sr, c'est une envie dlibre, et ils sont freins par la communaut, qui est compltement paradoxale : ils ont envie de voir GNU-Linux comme premier OS dans le monde, mais ils n'ont pas envie que GNU-Linux devienne l'OS de monsieur tout-le-monde, car a ne serait plus l'OS de geek, l'OS anti-Windows, l'OS anti-commercial par excellence ...

C'est comme pour Firefox et IE, au dbut IE tait devant car personne n'avait fait un navigateur digne de ce nom et donn la peine de le faire connatre. Maintenant, les choses ont chang parce que ce sont les dveloppeurs de ce soft et les quipes autour qui l'ont promu au grand public. Pour Linux rien n'est fait : personne ne communique pour lui, pour bien des gens cela reste l'OS du geek qui est incompatible et fait moins de choses que windows donc du coup, les gens n'en veulent pas.
Les gens n'en veulent pas, les constructeurs ne font pas de PC avec Linux, du coup on a l'impression que Windows est impos alors que c'est juste un manque de concurrence rel.

----------


## cortex024

> Je ne connais aucun magasin vendant des machines qui me conviennent sans systme d'exploitation, mais encore une fois, si vous avez des liens, je suis preneur.


tu est rellement pnible!
tu reviens sur des lments pour lesquels on t'as rpondu/dmontr a 5 pages avant. tu avais voqu ce problme, on t'avait balanc des liens. ::boulet:: 

et idem ici parlant du fait que tu ne peux pas trouver de matriel sans OS:




> et non





> Et si 
> si tu n'est pas d'accord avec le package (console + jeux J + manette M) propos dans le magasin, tu peux aller voir ailleurs pour trouver la console seule.
> De mme, si tu n'es pas d'accord avec le package (Boite B + carte graphique G +processeur P + ..... + OS O) tu peux acheter les lments de ton choix sparment en retirant de ta liste ceux qui ne te conviennent pas

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Concernant la concurrence saine, est-ce que tu connais un autre secteur dans lequel une entreprise reste aussi longtemps en position dominante, avec de telles part de march ?


Et ? a prouve quoi ? Qu'aucun produit concurrent n'a su s'imposer sur le march, et c'est la faute  qui ? Celui qui est leader ou ceux qui n'arrivent pas  rivaliser ?  





> Je comprend ta logique, pour toi on est soit contre toutes les lois, soit pour toutes les lois (et donc toi, tu es contre toutes les lois ou pour toutes les lois ?)


Et la tienne, c'est : une loi est bonne si elle m'arrange, c'est a ?




> Je veux bien qu'on me dise que la licence qui est dans l'ordinateur cote 30 euros, ou mme 1 euros. Mais comme la vente lie est interdite, a veux aussi dire que je peux demander a avoir la licence seule, pour un prix proche de ces 30 euros. Mais ce n'est pas le cas. Donc la situation est bien illgale, mauvaise pour la concurrence et pour le consommateur.


Non, a ne veut pas dire cela du tout ! Tu as entendu parl des achats en volume pour gagner de l'argent.
Je ne connais pas ton domaine de travail, mais ici on fabrique du matriel lectronique. Et la responsable des achats, se bat pour que les gars du bureau d'tude utilisent au maximum les mme composants afin de pouvoir ngocier les prix avec les fournisseurs ! Tu as bien lu : NEGOCIER LES PRIX ! 
Les fabricants de PC ngocient avec Microsoft l'achat de licence OEM en nombre afin de faire baisser les cots. 
C'est clair que toi ou moi, particulier, qui va acheter UNE seule licence, le prix ne sera pas le mme. 
De mme, je ne sais pas si tu as entendu parler des prix revendeurs en opposition aux prix de revente. C'est une notion courante.
Donc, ce n'est pas parce que le fabricant a russi  ngocier la licence Windows 30, que toi tu vas la retrouver  ce prix dans le commerce. Et c'est valable pour tous les composants de ton PC achet tout fait.





> Pour une raison dj voque : le tout constitue un produit unique. En plus c'est marrant, mais la plupart des constructeurs proposent le choix sur toutes ces pices, sans aucune obligation, mais imposent un systme d'exploitation que l'utilisateur ne peut pas refuser.


Euh ! Si tu vas chez Carrouf, a m'tonnerait que tu es le choix de la carte graphique pour un PC donn ! 





> Ce n'est pas la question. On est ici dans un cas o le vendeur ne peux pas proposer le choix pour des questions logistiques videntes. Il faut savoir trouver le juste milieu : dfendre la concurrence autant que possible, mais ne pas rendre pour autant la tche trop contraignante pour les vendeurs/constructeurs.


Parce que pour toi, le revendeur peut facilement changer l'OS ! a se fait comme a, en claquant des doigts ?
Personnellement, je met plus de temps  changer un OS qu'une carte graphique !




> Ah mais tu n'as rien compris mon pauvre. Bien sr qu'un systme GNU-Linux cote beaucoup moins cher que Windows. Mais ce n'est pas la question, le prix fait partie intgrante du choix, c'est un lment interne au choix. Moi je parlais d'lments *externes*, qui ne sont donc pas le produit lui mme. Quand j'achte une machine sans OS, ce n'est pas l'OS qui me cote plus cher (puisqu'il n'y en a pas), c'est la machine.


Et ? En quoi est-ce tonnant ?




> Aprs faudrait poser la question aux utilisateurs de Vista.


Et aprs tu dis que ce n'est pas de l'anti microsoft primaire !
En plus, personnellement, j'ai utilis (et mme achet) Vista et a ne m'a pas empch d'utiliser mon PC !





> Encore une fois, je peux tre satisfait d'un logiciel, a ne veux pas dire que je suis content de la payer deux fois pour l'utiliser une fois. C'est vraiment si dur  comprendre ?


Et ? T'es pas capable d'crire un courrier pour demander le remboursement ?

----------


## trenton

> Je t'en ai donn des liens, soit sur ce topic soit sur un autre, mais tu m'as dis "c'est trop cher" malheureusement, un produit spcifique ne peut pas avoir le mme prix qu'un produit fabriqu en masse.


Le problme est bien l, tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de se payer une rolls. 

Qui diable, ayant dj une licence Windows et voulant donc conomiser en n'en payant pas une deuxime, ira acheter une machine lui reviendra plus cher ? Quand on veux faire des conomie, en gnrale, on entend payer moins cher, pas plus cher.




> pourquoi? je ne vois pas en quoi elle est pas acceptable


Tu trouves que c'est acceptable que des gens crament des voitures, juste parce que tu as le droit d'aller porter plainte ensuite ?




> Toutes les entreprises en situation de monopole tel que EDF, GDF, RATP, ARJO WINGIN. .. ect


La tu parles de monopoles publics ou semi-publics, pas d'entreprises prives.




> ses socits ne veulent visiblement pas tre en concurrence frontal avec Windows


a doit tre parce que a rapporte pas assez d'argent, vu les mauvais rsultats de Microsoft.




> Donc pour avoir une concurrence saine, encore faudrait il avoir une vritable concurrence...


Le problme est que la situation actuelle fait qu'il est impossible pour quelqu'un qui se lance aujourd'hui d'avoir une chance, justement  cause de la situation. Si tu attend qu'une porte s'ouvre pour dverrouill son verrou, elle ne s'ouvrira jamais, car il faut d'abord dverrouill pour ouvrir la porte. Toi tu dis qu'il ne faut attendre que la porte soit ouverte, qu'on soit sr que a vaut le coup de dverrouiller la porte.

----------


## cortex024

> Le problme est bien l, tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de se payer une rolls. 
> 
> Qui diable, ayant dj une licence Windows et voulant donc conomiser en n'en payant pas une deuxime, ira acheter une machine lui reviendra plus cher ? Quand on veux faire des conomie, en gnrale, on entend payer moins cher, pas plus cher.


 ::sm:: 



> FAUX! vu que le prix de la machine que tu recevras seras: prix normal - remboursement licence.
> Ce prix ne peut pas tre plus lev que le prix normal, mme une fillette pourrait te montrer a mathmatiquement!! rflchis un peu et ne fais pas l'enfant stp!
> 
> donc une fois de plus tu as tout faux, et a fait +10pages que tu dformes et qu'on te dmontre que tu racontes n'importe quoi

----------


## trenton

> Donc, ce n'est pas parce que le fabricant a russi  ngocier la licence Windows 30, que toi tu vas la retrouver  ce prix dans le commerce.


Ah ben on est d'accord, 30 euros ne correspond pas au prix que paye UN client pour une licence.




> Euh ! Si tu vas chez Carrouf, a m'tonnerait que tu es le choix de la carte graphique pour un PC donn !


Pas chez tout le monde, effectivement, mais chez la plupart des grands constructeurs.




> Parce que pour toi, le revendeur peut facilement changer l'OS ! a se fait comme a, en claquant des doigts ?


Le changer non, mais il n'a jamais t question de le changer. Par contre, le rendre optionnel, oui, c'est trs simple avec le code d'activation, dj en place pour Microsoft Office.




> Et ? En quoi est-ce tonnant ?


De quoi qui devrait tre tonnant ?




> Et aprs tu dis que ce n'est pas de l'anti microsoft primaire !


Je dis a seulement parce que j'ai entendu beaucoup de gens se plaindre de Vista, demand si on pouvait trouver des ordis avec XP plutt que Vista. Aprs, je suis peut tre le seul avoir entendu parl de a.




> ]Et ? T'es pas capable d'crire un courrier pour demander le remboursement ?


Si, mais je connais aucun constructeur qui rembourse effectivement le prix que j'ai pay. a je l'avais dj dit, tu n'est pas capable de lire les messages de quelqu'un avant de lui rpondre ?

----------


## cortex024

> Ah ben on est d'accord, 30 euros ne correspond pas au prix que paye UN client pour une licence.


 ::traine:: 



> Mais tu ne sors jamais de chez toi??
> le prix packag fait en sorte que les lments coutent moins cher.
> Si au march on te vend une pomme pour 1, mais qu' l'achat de 3 on te les fait  2, faut arrter de s'imaginer qu'alors tu peux rclamer une pomme  66cents.
> Donc il est normal que ce qu'on te rend pour le retrait de l'lment du package ne corresponde pas au prix de cet lment seul!!!





> De quoi qui devrait tre tonnant ?


beh ce que tu viens de dire juste avant tiens, j'ai jamais vu quelqu'un d'aussi lourd  :8O: 





> tu n'est pas capable de lire les messages de quelqu'un avant de lui rpondre ?


toi je sais pas si tu les lis mais tu les oublies vite, parce que tu reviens avec les mmes btises qu'il y a 3 pages et auxquelles on avait rpondu

----------


## grafikm_fr

> toi je sais pas si tu les lis mais tu les oublies vite, parce que tu reviens avec les mmes btises qu'il y a 3 pages et auxquelles on avait rpondu


"- On fait quoi ce soir, Cortex?
 - La mme chose que tous les soirs, Minus... tenter de raisonner Trenton" (c)
 ::mouarf:: 




> Bien sr, c'est une envie dlibre, et ils sont freins par la communaut, qui est compltement paradoxale : ils ont envie de voir GNU-Linux comme premier OS dans le monde, mais ils n'ont pas envie que GNU-Linux devienne l'OS de monsieur tout-le-monde, car a ne serait plus l'OS de geek, l'OS anti-Windows, l'OS anti-commercial par excellence ...


Effectivement, c'est le cur du problme  ::P:

----------


## trenton

> ...


Parce que tu rponds toujours  ct. Je l'ai dj dit, le prix du package peut coter moins cher que les lments vendus sparment,  condition que l'cart soit raisonnable. Donc ton histoire de pommes je vois pas bien ce qu'elle vient faire l.

----------


## cortex024

> Parce que tu rponds toujours  ct. Je l'ai dj dit, le prix du package peut coter moins cher que les lments vendus sparment,  condition que l'cart soit raisonnable. Donc ton histoire de pommes je vois pas bien ce qu'elle vient faire l.


*Mais c'est incroyable a. on ne rpond pas  ct, on rpond juste des vrits qui ne te plaisent pas pour ton troll que tu nous soumet depuis une dizaine de pages!*

je t'explique avec mes pommes car c'est un exemple simple vu que tu as l'air d'avoir du mal  comprendre les choses.
je t'explique cela car tu dis que les 30 qu'on te rembourse pour ta licence ne correspondent pas au prix de la licence seule.
Ce qui est normal vu que lorsqu'on met les choses en package, c'est pour proposer un prix qui est infrieur  la somme de tous les prix des lments spars. l'exemple des pommes est l pour aider ton esprit born  comprendre cette chose limpide





> "- On fait quoi ce soir, Cortex?
>  - La mme chose que tous les soirs, Minus... tenter de raisonner Trenton" (c)


 ::mouarf::

----------


## FailMan

> Je l'ai dj dit, le prix du package peut coter moins cher que les lments vendus sparment,  condition que l'cart soit raisonnable.


Voil pourquoi on te rembourse 50 sur une licence OEM et non 100 comme sur celle que tu peux acheter, parce qu'elle a t commande en masse et mis dans un pack.




> Bien jou ! Tu viens de dcouvrir le principe de la production et de la consommation de masse  
> 
> A demain pour une nouvelle dcouverte du monde de l'conomie avec trenton.

----------


## yoyo88

> Tu trouves que c'est acceptable que des gens crament des voitures, juste parce que tu as le droit d'aller porter plainte ensuite ?


Qu'elle rapport? 
si tu ne souhaite pas avoir l'os sur ta machine tu te fait rembours, tu passe pas devant un tribunal, et tu ne porte pas plainte non plus...







> La tu parles de monopoles publics ou semi-publics, pas d'entreprises prives.


ARJO WINGIN? 
Y'a SIEMSEM aussi dans le domaine des automate industriel il me semble. enfin bref des monopole c'est pas non plus exceptionnel.






> a doit tre parce que a rapporte pas assez d'argent, vu les mauvais rsultats de Microsoft.


c'est pour cela que Microsoft affiche un trs bon bilan...





> Le problme est que la situation actuelle fait qu'il est impossible pour quelqu'un qui se lance aujourd'hui d'avoir une chance, justement  cause de la situation. Si tu attend qu'une porte s'ouvre pour dverrouill son verrou, elle ne s'ouvrira jamais, car il faut d'abord dverrouill pour ouvrir la porte. Toi tu dis qu'il ne faut attendre que la porte soit ouverte, qu'on soit sr que a vaut le coup de dverrouiller la porte.


Non c'est juste que personne n'a tent. A voir se que Google va faire avec son Chrome OS...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ah ben on est d'accord, 30 euros ne correspond pas au prix que paye UN client pour une licence.


Bien sr, mais a correspond au prix que le fabricant te l'a factur dans la config complte. C'est si dur  comprendre, a ?

----------


## trenton

> Bien sr, mais a correspond au prix que le fabricant te l'a factur dans la config complte. C'est si dur  comprendre, a ?


Mais tu achte le package a un magasin qui prend sa marge lui aussi, et applique une TVA, c'est dur  comprendre ? 

La Fnac qui te vend une licence Windows a 100 euros, elle ne la paye pas non plus 100 euros  Microsoft.

----------


## FailMan

> Mais tu achte le package a un magasin qui prend sa marge lui aussi, et applique une TVA, c'est dur  comprendre ?


Mis  part que le magasin *ne touche pas* la TVA. C'est pas au constructeur de te rembourser la TVA, mais  l'Etat.




> La Fnac qui te vend une licence Windows a 100 euros, elle ne la paye pas non plus 100 euros  Microsoft.


Voil que tu reproches aux magasins de se faire des bnfices.  ::aie:: 

Je sais pas moi, quand j'achte un produit et qu'on me le rembourse, gnralement on me rembourse le prix total. Je ne vois pas pourquoi pour les OS a serait diffrent.

----------


## trenton

> Mis  part que le magasin *ne touche pas* la TVA. C'est pas au constructeur de te rembourser la TVA, mais  l'Etat.


Encore une fois, tu montre ta mconnaissance du sujet. De la mme manire que ce n'est pas directement  l'tat que tu payes la TVA, mais au magasin, c'est le magasin qui te rembourse la TVA quand tu retournes un produit, et non l'tat.

Mais dis moi, toi qui te fait rembourser plein de fois tes licences, tu nous fait un petit scan de te demande de remboursement de TVA et de la rponse de l'tat ?

----------


## FailMan

> Encore une fois, tu montre ta mconnaissance du sujet. De la mme manire que ce n'est pas directement  l'tat que tu payes la TVA, mais au magasin, c'est le magasin qui te rembourse la TVA quand tu retournes un produit, et non l'tat.


C'est faux. Quand tu achtes un produit, la TVA va au magasin et ensuite  l'Etat. Quand on te rembourse, c'est l'Etat qui rembourse le magasin et ensuite te rembourse toi, et non le magasin qui te rembourse directement. C'est pour a alors qu'ils aiment pas rembourser les magasins, alors ? Ils perdent des sous  chaque fois ?  ::lol::   ::ptdr:: 




> Mais dis moi, toi qui te fait rembourser plein de fois tes licences, tu nous fait un petit scan de te demande de remboursement de TVA et de la rponse de l'tat ?


Qui te parle de remboursement de TVA ? Moi je me suis fait rembourser les licences sur deux de mes machines (soit deux fois approximativement 50, une licence XP ULCPC et une licence Win7 Home Premium), on m'a rembours normalement. Je ne suis pas de ton genre  pester que c'est du vol parce qu'on m'a rembours le prix de masse de la licence et non le prix unitaire client particulier.

Tu veux pas ma dclaration d'impts et mes fiches de paye, non plus ?  ::haha::

----------


## trenton

> C'est faux. Quand tu achtes un produit, la TVA va au magasin et ensuite  l'Etat.


Oui bravo, c'est pour cela que je disait qu'elle n'allait pas *directement*  l'tat. Mais oui, comme toute taxe, elle arrive au finale dans le budget de l'tat. 




> Qui te parle de remboursement de TVA ?


Ah, tu fais partie de ces gens qui sont content de payer la TVA sur un produit qu'ils n'ont pas achet ? Remarque, a ne m'tonne pas vraiment de toi. (en mme temps a compense tes futures fraudes fiscales  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## FailMan

> Oui bravo, c'est pour cela que je disait qu'elle n'allait pas *directement*  l'tat. Mais oui, comme toute taxe, elle arrive au finale dans le budget de l'tat.


Bien vu de ne pas citer le deuxime point de cette phrase, qui est diffrent du tien.  ::aie:: 




> Ah, tu fais partie de ces gens qui sont content de payer la TVA sur un produit qu'ils n'ont pas achet ? Remarque, a ne m'tonne pas vraiment de toi. (en mme temps a compense tes futures fraudes fiscales  )


Ecoute, j'achte un produit  un prix X, on me rembourse le prix X... Je ne vois pas le problme.

----------


## Barsy

> C'est parce qu'il faut essayer de comprendre pour comprendre. Je l'ai dj expliqu, c'est une contrainte trop forte pour le vendeur de proposer le choix sur la carte graphique.


Parce que c'est une "contrainte trop forte", tu le tolres c'est a ?

Je ne vois pas les choses de cette manire. Tu as d'un ct la possibilit d'acheter un PC mont avec OS inclus (un bundle en quelque sorte). Et de l'autre ct, tu as la possibilit d'acheter chaque composant sparment et de monter toi mme ta machine. Le choix est l, on ne va pas vendre des demi-PC juste parce que Tartempion a dj une carte graphique et que Michu a dj un processeur. Cela aurait un impact trs fort sur les cots (et les ordinateurs sont dj des produits onreux).

Cela dit, je pense que tu te trompes de problme, ce n'est pas le problme de vente-lie que tu cherches  reprocher ici, mais celui du "monopole" de Windows sur les PC assembls (bien que l'utilisateur a toujours la possibilit d'acheter un Mac ou de passer par un assembleur autre). Ce qui te drange au final, c'est de ne pas te retrouver dans l'offre informatique grand public actuelle pour la simple raison que tes besoins sont marginaux.

----------


## _skip

Il pense pas srieusement tout ce qu'il dit... C'est un peu folklorique chez les pro-linux et les pro-GPL de remettre a sur la table sans arrt  ::mouarf:: .
Depuis le temps que je viens sur les forums actualit, je sais plus o moins que si je vois le pseudo "trenton" sur un sujet qui a "windows" ou "microsoft" dans le titre, c'est le dbut d'une loooooonguuuue squence de pages.  ::aie::

----------


## cortex024

> Encore une fois, tu montre ta mconnaissance du sujet. De la mme manire que ce n'est pas directement  l'tat que tu payes la TVA, mais au magasin, c'est le magasin qui te rembourse la TVA quand tu retournes un produit, et non l'tat.





> Oui bravo, c'est pour cela que je disait qu'elle n'allait pas *directement*  l'tat. Mais oui, comme toute taxe, elle arrive au finale dans le budget de l'tat.


c'est une blague?
Ca on le sait que ca ne va pas directement  l'tat mais que ca passait par l'intermdiaire du magasin
tu as quel ge? parce que jouer sur les mots et prendre tout au sens premier pour essayer de dformer ce qu'on te dit  15ans on a fini  ::?:

----------


## trenton

> Parce que c'est une "contrainte trop forte", tu le tolres c'est a ?
> 
> Je ne vois pas les choses de cette manire. Tu as d'un ct la possibilit d'acheter un PC mont avec OS inclus (un bundle en quelque sorte). Et de l'autre ct, tu as la possibilit d'acheter chaque composant sparment et de monter toi mme ta machine. Le choix est l, on ne va pas vendre des demi-PC juste parce que Tartempion a dj une carte graphique et que Michu a dj un processeur. Cela aurait un impact trs fort sur les cots (et les ordinateurs sont dj des produits onreux).


La dessus, je suis tout  fait d'accord, on ne va pas proposer un ordinateur sans processeur ou sans carte graphique, car comme tu le dis cela aurait un impact trs fort sur les cots. Le cas des logiciels est diffrent.




> Cela dit, je pense que tu te trompes de problme, ce n'est pas le problme de vente-lie que tu cherches  reprocher ici, mais celui du "monopole" de Windows sur les PC assembls (bien que l'utilisateur a toujours la possibilit d'acheter un Mac ou de passer par un assembleur autre). Ce qui te drange au final, c'est de ne pas te retrouver dans l'offre informatique grand public actuelle pour la simple raison que tes besoins sont marginaux.


Pas vraiment, le fait que Windows soit le seul propos en magasin ne me drange pas une seconde. Ce qui me drange, c'est qu'il ne soit pas propos mais impos. Contrairement  ce que tu dis, cette demande d'ordinateur sans OS n'est pas ngligeable : d'abord il y a tous les tudiants et enseignants qui bnficient de licences Microsoft gratuites. Il y a galement tous ceux qui ont achet une version boite, et enfin, tous ceux qui utilisent autre chose.

----------


## Barsy

> La dessus, je suis tout  fait d'accord, on ne va pas proposer un ordinateur sans processeur ou sans carte graphique, car comme tu le dis cela aurait un impact trs fort sur les cots. Le cas des logiciels est diffrent.


Absolument pas !! Le cas des logiciels est identique !!
Dans le cas d'une carte graphique, il n'y a pas que le cot de l'assemblage, il y a aussi le cot de la carte en elle-mme. a revient bien moins cher d'acheter une grande quantit de cartes que d'en acheter une seule. Il en va de mme pour les logiciel. Plus on achte de licences, moins elles cotent. C'est aussi la raison pour laquelle Windows cote plus cher en version bote qu'en version OEM.
De plus, contrairement  ce que tu sembles croire, l'installation d'un logiciel  un cot, ne serait-ce que pour la ralisation du master qui va tre dploy sur tous les postes. Sans oublier l'ensemble des drivers des composants de la machine dont il faut aussi vrifier la compatibilit avec l'OS choisit.

----------


## FailMan

> Le cas des logiciels est diffrent.


En quoi est-ce diffrent ?




> Ce qui me drange, c'est qu'il ne soit pas propos mais impos.


 ::ptdr:: 




> Contrairement  ce que tu dis, cette demande d'ordinateur sans OS n'est pas ngligeable : d'abord il y a tous les tudiants et enseignants qui bnficient de licences Microsoft gratuites.


Ce qui est faux et archifaux, seuls les tablissements en lien avec le MSDN ou en partenariat avec Microsoft peuvent avoir des licences gratuites pour les professeurs ou lves. A ton avis, pourquoi les universits et coles publiques tournent-elles en grande majorit sous Linux ? N'est-ce pas  cause du prix des licences et des partenariats ? ... Seuls quelques tablissements privs et/ou rputs peuvent se permettre d'avoir des partenariats comme cela avec Microsoft. Ce que tu sors est totalement erron, mais a m'tonne pas, a vient de Racketiciel.  ::aie:: 




> Il y a galement tous ceux qui ont achet une version boite, et enfin, tous ceux qui utilisent autre chose.


Pour tout le reste, il y a le remboursement.

----------


## cbleas

> Parce que tu rponds toujours  ct. Je l'ai dj dit, le prix du package peut coter moins cher que les lments vendus sparment,  condition que l'cart soit raisonnable. Donc ton histoire de pommes je vois pas bien ce qu'elle vient faire



Trenton je pense que quand tu vas acheter ta voiture en pices dtaches et tu la refait parce que tu t'y connais. l'avantage c'est que tu fais ce que tu veux a te coutes les yeux de la tete meme si tu enlve l'ABS a te coutera 6 fois le prix en plus de la transpiration.
C'est la mme chose en informatique tout le monde n'a pas la comptence, le temps et l'argent pour crer un truc qui sera moins bien que l'ensemble fourni complet.

----------


## trenton

> De plus, contrairement  ce que tu sembles croire, l'installation d'un logiciel  un cot, ne serait-ce que pour la ralisation du master qui va tre dploy sur tous les postes. Sans oublier l'ensemble des drivers des composants de la machine dont il faut aussi vrifier la compatibilit avec l'OS choisit.


Mais je ne remet pas en cause cela, je dit que l'optionnalit elle n'a pas de cot. a ne cote pas cher de proposer l'OS en option, en revanche, cela cote cher de proposer une carte graphique en option.




> Seuls quelques tablissements privs et/ou rputs peuvent se permettre d'avoir des partenariats comme cela avec Microsoft.


 ::mouarf::  La liste est ici : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/academic/dd861349.aspx No comment.




> Trenton je pense que quand tu vas acheter ta voiture en pices dtaches et tu la refait parce que tu t'y connais. l'avantage c'est que tu fais ce que tu veux a te coutes les yeux de la tete meme si tu enlve l'ABS a te coutera 6 fois le prix en plus de la transpiration.
> C'est la mme chose en informatique tout le monde n'a pas la comptence, le temps et l'argent pour crer un truc qui sera moins bien que l'ensemble fourni complet.


Ok, mais je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec le fait qu'il soit interdit d'imposer une assurance  l'achat d'une voiture.




> Ah, le bon discours de gauche bien gras, bien dconnect de la ralit


Sinon, vous savez ce que les diffrents candidats aux dernires lections prsidentielles pensent de cette vente lie ordinateur / OS ?

----------


## FailMan

> La liste est ici : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/academic/dd861349.aspx No comment.


Bien jou ! Tu viens de montrer que ce sont principalement des coles prives qui ont des partenariats avec Microsoft ! 

Dsol de te dcevoir, mais nombre d'universits publiques ne sont pas sur des solutions Microsoft car onreuses... Si j'ai eu la chance de bnficier du MSDN Academic Alliance, nombre de mes amis  l'universit (et pas qu' celle de ma ville) n'ont pas eu cette chance (attention : je parle de la chance de bnficier de licences gratuites, prises en charge par l'tablissement) et ont t forms sur le couple Linux / Java : pas de licences gratuites pour eux  ::mouarf:: 

Mais continue comme a, t'es le meilleur  ::ptdr::

----------


## Barsy

> Mais je ne remet pas en cause cela, je dit que l'optionnalit elle n'a pas de cot. a ne cote pas cher de proposer l'OS en option, en revanche, cela cote cher de proposer une carte graphique en option.


H non !! rendre optionnel l'OS avec la machine rduira le nombre de licences acquises par le constructeur et augmentera donc les cots des machines. Et je ne vois pas en quoi installer un OS est plus compliqu qu'une carte graphique. a reviendrait au mme puisqu'il faudrait vendre des machines avec et sans OS (ou alors que le consommateur commande sa machine en avance en prcisant les options).

Et si tu persistes  croire que la meilleure solution reste d'installer par dfaut un OS et de proposer de l'activer via une cl pour le payer, je doute du bon fonctionnement de la chose : la plupart des ordinateurs se feraient craquer et un grande partie des utilisateurs utiliseraient quand mme Windows mais sans le payer.

----------


## trenton

> H non !! rendre optionnel l'OS avec la machine rduira le nombre de licences acquises par le constructeur et augmentera donc les cots des machines.


Ah, au moins on est d'accord sur quelque chose : si les gens avaient le choix, beaucoup n'achteraient pas les licences imposes, au point que les volumes ne seraient plus comparables. Par contre, vendre moins de licence, ce n'est pas un cot, la machine elle ne serait pas impacte, seule la licence le serait. Et encore, l'hypothse la plus probable, c'est qu'au contraire, Microsoft brade ses licences pour rester dans la course, comme il l'a fait  l'poque des netbooks.




> Et je ne vois pas en quoi installer un OS est plus compliqu qu'une carte graphique. a reviendrait au mme puisqu'il faudrait vendre des machines avec et sans OS (ou alors que le consommateur commande sa machine en avance en prcisant les options).


La mthode du code d'activation est trs simple : c'est toujours la mme machine avec laquelle le client repart, et au moment de l'achat, je dis si je prend ou non les logiciels : si oui, je repart avec le code d'activation, sinon, le magasin garde le code d'activation.




> Et si tu persistes  croire que la meilleure solution reste d'installer par dfaut un OS et de proposer de l'activer via une cl pour le payer, je doute du bon fonctionnement de la chose : la plupart des ordinateurs se feraient craquer et un grande partie des utilisateurs utiliseraient quand mme Windows mais sans le payer.


Pourtant cela fonctionne trs bien avec Microsoft Office, je ne crois pas que le taux de licences illgales ait pour autant augment depuis.

----------


## FailMan

> Ah, au moins on est d'accord sur quelque chose : si les gens avaient le choix, beaucoup n'achteraient pas les licences imposes, au point que les volumes ne seraient plus comparables.


Sur Materiel.net, nous avons 29 machines sans OS, 15 avec Windows 7, et 14 avec Mac OSX.
Aprs tu viens nous parler de choix ? C'est juste que tu ne vas pas chez le bon revendeur.

----------


## trenton

> Sur Materiel.net, nous avons 29 machines sans OS, 15 avec Windows 7, et 14 avec Mac OSX.
> Aprs tu viens nous parler de choix ? C'est juste que tu ne vas pas chez le bon revendeur.


C'est super, moi justement je cherche un ordinateur portable, tu as un lien vers les portables sans OS vendu par ce site ? Je te remercie d'avance.

----------


## FailMan

> C'est super, moi justement je cherche un ordinateur portable, tu as un lien vers les portables sans OS vendu par ce site ? Je te remercie d'avance.


Ce revendeur n'en fait pas, cependant j'en ai trouv un autre :

http://www.keynux.com/default_zone/f...d_Notebook.php

T'as un choix de machines assez large puisque quasiment toutes les tailles d'cran sont reprsentes.

Sinon sur LDLC tu en as quelques-uns aussi : http://www.ldlc.com/navigation/cat.h...tre_612_6_val=

Enfin, c'est pas difficile, il suffit de se rendre aux bonnes adresses. Je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un se rendre dans une boulangerie pour acheter des ampoules.

----------


## trenton

J'ai dj rpondu  a, donc pas la peine que le refasse.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Vous rpondez encore  Trenton ?  :8O: 
a sert  rien, les gars, laissez tomber. 

Il n'a aucun argument, il nous ressasse les mmes refrains, sur les mmes musiques depuis des lustres.

Aucun intrt !

----------


## yoyo88

> J'ai dj rpondu  a, donc pas la peine que le refasse.


c'est a dire ??

tu veut un pc portable sans OS on t'en propose, ta le choix, mais c'est pas encore assez bien c'est sa ?

c'est sur que si tu ne nous dcrit pas se que tu veut prcisment on va pas pouvoir d'aider... et encore l'aide, nous on la trouve sur internet grce a notre amis Google. (tien google au passage c'est un monople...  :;):  )

----------


## stardeath

> c'est sur que si tu ne nous dcrit pas se que tu veut prcisment on va pas pouvoir d'aider... et encore l'aide, nous on la trouve sur internet grce a notre amis Google. (tien google au passage c'est un monople...  )


il a dj dcrit, il veut un pc de supermarch, avec des ajustements particuliers (choix du matos et de l'os) au mme prix qu'un pc de supermarch, une utopie en gros.

----------


## yoyo88

@trenton je suis vraiment un gars sympa 

regarde se site :
http://bons-constructeurs-ordinateurs.info/

et devine ou j'ai t pour trouver se site ?

http://racketiciel.info/

...

comme quoi...  ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> il a dj dcrit, il veut un pc de supermarch, avec des ajustements particuliers (choix du matos et de l'os) au mme prix qu'un pc de supermarch, une utopie en gros.


Non je n'ai jamais dit cela, si vous ne savez pas lire c'est normale qu'on ne puisse pas se comprendre.

----------


## FailMan

> Non je n'ai jamais dit cela, si vous ne savez pas lire c'est normale qu'on ne puisse pas se comprendre.


Non, c'est vrai, tu veux du choix, tu veux une machine que seul toi et trois pels et un tondu veulent, comme moi je veux une femme qui ne me casse pas les pieds ... On t'a dj expliqu trente fois que c'tait pas possible, pour des raisons conomiques, que la masse comptait plus que l'unit seule ... Mais continue d'esprer, aprs tout comme on dit, " l'espoir fait vivre " ...

Le choix il existe, simplement ce dont tu rves non, alors arrte de penser que tout le monde rve de la mme chose que toi, a fera du bien, et ne me dis pas que personne ne rve d'une concurrence saine car elle l'est dj, saine et ridicule au vu du niveau affich par les concurrents sur tous les points.

----------


## trenton

> Non, c'est vrai, tu veux du choix, tu veux une machine que seul toi et trois pels et un tondu veulent, comme moi je veux une femme qui ne me casse pas les pieds ...


Non, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit non plus.




> On t'a dj expliqu trente fois que c'tait pas possible, pour des raisons conomiques, que la masse comptait plus que l'unit seule ... Mais continue d'esprer, aprs tout comme on dit, " l'espoir fait vivre " ...


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec ce que je dis non plus. 




> Le choix il existe, simplement ce dont tu rves non, alors arrte de penser que tout le monde rve de la mme chose que toi, a fera du bien, et ne me dis pas que personne ne rve d'une concurrence saine car elle l'est dj, saine et ridicule au vu du niveau affich par les concurrents sur tous les points.


a c'est ton point de vue que la concurrence est saine, pourquoi tu n'acceptes pas que certaines personnes ne soient pas d'accord avec toi sur ce point l ? D'autant que je pense que si tu lisais sur ce sujet l'avis des diffrents candidats aux dernires lections prsidentielles en France, tu serais surpris.

----------


## cortex024

> Non je n'ai jamais dit cela, si vous ne savez pas lire c'est normale qu'on ne puisse pas se comprendre.


non. je crois surtout que lorsque tu n'as plus d'imagination pour nous sortir des arguments farfelus et/ou des liens vers des choses (qui au final se retournent contre toi  ::mouarf::  ), tu nous sors l'argument bateau du "on sait pas lire".

on commence  te connatre  :;): 
et dans 2/3 messages, tu nous ressortira un truc dont on a dj parl et dmontr que tu avais tord 4 pages avant celle-ci.

----------


## _skip

Peut tre qu'il est temps de mettre un terme  cette discussion?

----------


## trenton

> non. je crois surtout que lorsque tu n'as plus d'imagination pour nous sortir des arguments farfelus et/ou des liens vers des choses (qui au final se retournent contre toi  ), tu nous sors l'argument bateau du "on sait pas lire".
> 
> on commence  te connatre 
> et dans 2/3 messages, tu nous ressortira un truc dont on a dj parl et dmontr que tu avais tord 4 pages avant celle-ci.


Si tu as la mme dfinition que JohnPetrucci pour le verbe dmontrer, a explique pas mal de choses.  ::ccool:: 




> Peut tre qu'il est temps de mettre un terme  cette discussion?


Tout  fait d'accord, on tourne en rond vu les problmes de comprhension de certains.

----------


## cortex024

> Si tu as la mme dfinition que JohnPetrucci pour le verbe dmontrer, a explique pas mal de choses.


visiblement on a tous la mme  part toi




> Tout  fait d'accord, on tourne en rond vu les problmes de comprhension de certains.


effectivement, tu as du mal  :;):

----------


## Idelways

*Microsoft : nouveau trimestre financier record*
*Grce a ses divisions Entertainment et Business, gros succs pour Kinect et Office 2010*

*Mise  jour du 28/01/2011 par Idelways*


Microsoft vient d'annoncer un nouveau trimestre financier record, surpassant les attentes des analystes de Wall Street.

Pour les trois derniers mois de l'anne calendaire 2010 (deuxime trimestre fiscal aux Etats-Unis), Microsoft a totalis 19.95 milliards de dollars de recettes.

Durant la mme priode de l'anne 2009, Microsoft avait ralis un chiffre d'affaires trimestriel de 19 milliards de dollars, mais en incluant 1.7 milliard issus du trimestre prcdant dans le cadre des programmes coupons de Windows 7.

Le dernier trimestre 2010 connait donc une croissance globale de 5 %. Mais sans cette particularit promotionnelle de Windows 7 sur 2009, Microsoft revendique une croissance de 15 % en chiffre d'affaires et de 28 % en bnfice net.

Une forme financire clatante que l'entreprise doit en premier lieu  son service Microsoft Entertainment. Ce dernier a russi  innover et  crer le buzz autour de sa XBox et de l'arrive de Kinect. Kinect s'est vendu  8 millions d'exemplaires et a galement impact les ventes de la XBox, la console de jeux, dont Microsoft a coul 6.3 millions d'units durant ce mme trimestre.

Autre vedette de ce trimestre, la division Business a enregistr une croissance globale de 24%, notamment grce aux ventes de Office 2010, la version de sa suite bureautique qui s'est vendue le plus vite d'aprs Microsoft.
SharePoint, Lync et Dynamics CRM contribuent aussi  ce succs en enregistrant chacun une croissance  deux chiffres.

Commercialis un peu tard ce trimestre (fin octobre en Europe et dbut novembre aux USA), Windows Phone 7 ne figure pas dans ce bilan. On sait cependant que deux millions d'appareils embarquant l'OS ont t vendus aux distributeurs, une performance que Microsoft juge trs honorable. 

Windows Phone 7 aurait par ailleurs sduit 24 000 dveloppeurs. Un chiffre, avanc par Microsoft, qui pourrait croitre encore plus rapidement avec l'arrive  moyen terme d'une solution lgale de dveloppement  hors cadre  pour son OS mobile.

Quant  la commercialisation des licences de Windows 7 sur les PC des constructeurs (version OEM), Microsoft revendique une croissance de 2 %. Un score mitig, imputable en partie aux ventes historiques de l'iPad d'Apple qui semblent affecter sensiblement le march des PC traditionnels, notamment des Netbooks.

L'entreprise se rjouit tout de mme d'avoir dpass le cap de 300 millions de copies vendues depuis la sortie de Windows 7. Tout comme pour Office 2010, il s'agit du produit de Microsoft qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement dans sa catgorie.


*Source* : le communiqu de presse de Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces chiffres ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## notia

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de ces chiffres ?
> 
> *En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*


Il est encore temps d'acheter des actions  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## wokerm

excellent chiffre d'affaire  ::ccool::

----------


## cs_ntd

J'ai eu la chance de pouvoir tester et utiliser tous (quasiment...) les produits estampills 2010 de MS, et franchement, j'avoue que  ::ccool:: 

Tant la Kinect qui fonctionne vraiment bien, que VS2010 qui est tout simplement excellent et que Office 2010 plus lger et plus performant...

Je trouve que c'est une russite trs largement mrite.

J'espre que 2011 verra l'avnement d'aussi bons produits ! (quoiqu'il devraient tre un peu  cours de grandes nouveauts maintenant...)

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Nouveau trimestre financier record pour Microsoft*
*Avec une augmentation de 31% de son bnfice, grce  Office 2010 et Kinect*

*Mise  jour du 29/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Microsoft enchane les bons rsultats trimestres financiers aprs trimestres financiers. Le gant du logiciel vient en effet d'annoncer un nouveau trimestre record pour ce dbut d'anne 2011.

Pour son troisime trimestre fiscal (Q3) clos le 31 mars dernier, Microsoft a enregistr une augmentation de 31% de son bnfice net (5,23 milliards). Son chiffre d'affaires a progress de 13%,  16,43 milliards de dollars, par rapport  la mme priode en 2010. 

Cette sant financire est due, d'aprs Microsoft, aux ventes du capteur de mouvement Kinect, de consoles Xbox, et aux solides performances de la suite bureautique Office 2010, comme c'tait dj le cas au cours du deuxime trimestre fiscal.

La division Business, en charge de la suite bureautique Office, a enregistr une augmentation de 21% de ses rsultats avec des recettes de 5,25 milliards de dollars contre 4,3 milliards en 2010.

La division Entertainment & Devices, qui s'occupe de la console Xbox et de Kinect, voit quant  elle son chiffre d'affaires progresser de 60%, en ralisant 1,95 milliards de dollars de recettes.

Malgr l'adoption de plus en leve de Windows 7, qui  ce jour a dj enregistr plus de 350 millions de vente de licences, la division Windows voit son chiffre d'affaire reculer de 4% par rapport  2010. Une baisse imputable  la concurrence et aux offres varies dans le domaine du PC selon Peter Klein, directeur financier de Microsoft.

La vente de serveurs a galement contribu aux bonnes performances globales de Microsoft. La division Server et Tools a cltur l'exercice en progression de 11% (avec un chiffre d'affaire de 4,1 milliards de dollars), enregistrant ainsi pour la quatrime fois conscutive une croissance  deux chiffres.

Enfin, la division des services en ligne affiche une volution de 14% avec un rsultat de 648 millions de dollars, principalement attribuable  l'augmentation des recettes du moteur de recherche Bing.

_Nous avons ralis un troisime trimestre financier solide, tir par les performances exceptionnelles de Windows Server, des bases de donnes SQL, de SharePoint, d'Exchange, de Lync et de la progression de nos services Cloud computing_, rsume Kevin Turner, directeur des oprations chez Microsoft, lors de la prsentation de ces rsultats.  _Office a connu un nouveau trimestre normes, dpassant  nouveau les attentes. L'arrive de Office 365 rendra nos solutions de productivit Cloud encore plus convaincantes. Nous continuons  voir une forte adoption de nos services de Cloud Computing parmi les entreprises du classement Fortune 500_ .

Seule zone d'ombre de cette prsentation, Windows Phone 7, qui n'a fait l'objet d'aucun commentaire.

*Source* : Microsoft

----------


## Jon Shannow

> et aux solides performances de la suite bureautique Office 2010,


Je pense que le rachat d'OpenOffice.org par Oracle a  voir avec les bons rsultats de MSOffice, non ?

----------


## yoyo88

> Je pense que le rachat d'OpenOffice.org par Oracle a  voir avec les bons rsultats de MSOffice, non ?


Non je ne pense pas, Open office est toujours gratuit et les insertitudes tait sur le long terme.
et en terme de productivit MS Office reste encore au dessus d'open office.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Peut-tre, mais je sais que par exemple chez nous, le passage de MSO2003 vers OOo a t abandonn et comme on a investi dans MSO2010, autant dire que OOo est quasiment oubli !

Je ne sais pas si d'autres boites ont fait ce revirement, mais dans notre cas, la dcision a clairement fait suite au rachat de OOo par Oracle !

Les PME/PMI de notre genre ne changent de suite bureautique tous les jours. 
Nous, par exemple on a fait MSO97, MSO2003 et alors qu'on devait abandonner MSO, on est pass  MSO2010 !

----------


## Hinault Romaric

* Microsoft clture son anne fiscale avec un nouveau trimestre record* 
* En hausse de 8% grce aux ventes dOffice et de la Xbox.*

*Mise  jour du 22/07/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Aprs Google et Apple, cest au tour de Microsoft dafficher un bon rsultat financier pour le trimestre clos le 31 juin 2011.

La firme vient de dvoiler des informations sur son dernier trimestre (Q4) fiscal pour lanne 2011, avec un chiffre daffaires de 17,37 milliards de dollars, en hausse de 8% par rapport  la mme priode il y a un an.

Le gant du logiciel a ralis un bnfice net de 5,87 milliards de dollars, soit 0,69% de bnfice par action, djouant ainsi les chiffres des analystes. Le bnfice net est en hausse de 30% par rapport au quatrime trimestre 2010.

Pour lensemble de lanne fiscale 2011, Microsoft a annonc un bnfice de 23,15 milliards de dollars pour des revenus de 69,94 milliards de dollars, en progression de 12 % par rapport  lanne dernire.

Cet excellent rsultat est une fois de plus d aux ventes de la suite bureautique Office 2010 et de la console de jeu Xbox.

La palme dor pour lanne 2011 revint donc  la divisons Business, qui a enregistr une hausse de 7% pour le quatrime trimestre avec un chiffre daffaires de 5,78 milliards, et une progression de 16% sur lanne avec un bilan annuel de 22,2 milliards de dollars, grce au lancement dOffice 2010, dont 100 millions de licences ont dj t vendues jusquici.

La division Entertainment & Devices enregistre la plus forte croissance de revenus pour Microsoft avec une progression de 45% ( 8,9 milliards ) et de 30 % (1,49 milliard) de son chiffre daffaires respectivement pour lanne fiscale 2011 et pour le quatrime trimestre. Ceci, grce aux ventes de la console Xbox et du capteur de mouvement Kinect. 

La division Server et Tools nest pas en reste avec une modeste progression de son chiffre daffaires de 12 % avec 4,6 milliards de dollars, marquant ainsi le cinquime trimestre conscutif de croissance  deux chiffres.

La division Windows, en charge de la commercialisation de Windows 7 quant  elle, voit encore son chiffre daffaires reculer de 1%  4,74 milliards de dollars pour le quatrime trimestre et de 2% pour lanne fiscale 2011. 

Enfin, la division des services en ligne malgr une augmentation de 17 % de son chiffres daffaires pour le quatrime trimestre, enregistre une perte nette de 728 millions de dollars.


*Source* : Microsoft

----------


## kdmbella

faut croire que 2011 c'est l'anne des records dans le secteur IT  ::calim2::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> faut croire que 2011 c'est l'anne des records dans le secteur IT


Dis a  Nokia  ::aie::

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Dis a  Nokia


L'anne n'est pas finie! Si ca se trouve avec les WP7, Nokia va peut tre tout cartonner  ::aie::

----------


## O_Thomas_O

Hop,

Il y a une erreur dans la news, Le bnfice n'est pas de "0,69% de bnfice par action" mais de "$0.69 per share" (0.69 dollars par action pour Q3). L'action MS tant  $28, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Microsoft : premier trimestre financier en hausse de 7%*
*Grce  Office et Windows, la division des services en ligne se redresse*

*Mise  jour du 24/10/11*

Microsoft affiche une bonne sant financire. La firme a ralis pour son premier trimestre financier clos le 30 septembre, un chiffre daffaire en hausse de 7% par rapport  la mme priode de lanne dernire.

Lditeur vient de dclarer des revenus de 17,37 milliards de dollars. Un record pour cette priode de lanne, avec un bnfice net de 5,74 milliards de dollars contre 5,41 milliards la mme priode pour lan dernier.

Ces rsultats sont  imputer  la division Microsoft Business qui ralise un chiffre daffaires de 5,6 milliards de dollars  (+ 8% par rapport au premier trimestre de 2010) grce au succs des outils professionnels Office.

Les ventes de Windows 7, quant   elles, ne progressent que de 2%,  mais permettent cependant  lOS de se hisser  la tte du classement des OS avec plus de 450 millions de licences vendues depuis son lancement.

La Xbox 360 associe au capteur Kinect, demeure pour le neuvime mois conscutif la console de jeux la plus vendue aux tats-Unis et permettent  la division Entertainment & Devices denregistrer une progression de 9% de ses ventes.

La branche serveurs et outils annonce des revenus de 4,25 milliards de dollars avec une hausse de 10 %, et la division des services en ligne, responsable du moteur de recherche Bing, enregistre la perte la plus rduite sur  les sept derniers trimestres avec 494 millions de dollars de perte au cours du trimestre.



*Source* : Microsoft

----------


## Mishulyna

> Je trouve a bien pour MS que 7 se vende bien : on arrive  oublier petit  petit des OS vieillissants comme XP ou Vista


Surtout que le support technique pour XP et Vista sera bientt supprim ("Que les mises  jour critiques, blabla")! 
Sinon: Vista aprs XP tait encore acceptable de mon point de vue (facile  supprimer les gadgets), 7 je n'aime pas trop mais comme dirait Stromae: "Il faudra s'y fai-he-he-he-he-he-he-re"....

J'ai d faire un update Java tout  l'heure ("plus de 3 milliards d'appareils utilisent Java" - comme c'tait le mrite d'Oracle!!!) , j'ai eu la curiosit de faire une vrification de la version Java sur ma machine, on m'a conseill de dsinstaller Java 6 update 1... Goodbye Sun Microsystems.Inc! ::cry:: 

C'est partout la mme chose....

----------

